# Syrien-Krise



## Seeefe (28. August 2013)

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Thread um die Syrien-Krise handelt. Deshalb möchte ich euch bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht auf den 11. September, den Irakkrieg oder gar auf den Vietnamkrieg abzuschweifen! **

Danke!


Die Syrien-Krise im Live-Ticker: Israel ordnet Mobilisierung von Reservisten an - +++ Live-Ticker zu Syrien +++ - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
*


Hey,

wie ihr wohl alle mitbekommen habt, brodelt es mittlerweile ja ganz schön heftig auf Diplomatischer Ebene was Syrien angeht, genau wie in Syrien selbst. 

Allem anschein nach, hat die Syrische Regierung Chemiewaffen gegen die Rebellen eingesetzt, wenn die ersten Berichte der UN-Inspektoren in Syrien stimmen. 

Da Obama vor einiger Zeit ja erwähnt hat, das Assad diese "Rote Linie" nicht überschreiten darf, dies allem anschein nach aber getan hat, muss und wird jetzt wohl etwas anderes aus Washington folgen, als nur Worte. Die USA bereiten sich, wie Großbritanien und Israel auf einen Militärschlag vor. Mittlerweile sind, meine ich, 4 Kriegsschiffe der US Navy im Krisengebiet stationiert. 

Wie kann der Militärschlag aussehen? Nunja Experten haben da 2 Theorien. Einerseits durch Raketenbeschuss auf Luftwaffenstützpunkte der Syrieschien Armee über Kriegsschiffe oder Luftangriffe die aus Europa starten. Ersteres ist am wahrscheinlichsten. 

Der Iran bereitet sich wohlmöglich auch vor, jedoch auf Syrischer Seite, da der Iranische Außénminister vor einigen Tagen die Westliche Staatengemeinschaft gewarnt hat, eine Militärintervention durchzuführen. 

Zudem hat Russland begonnen seine Bürger in Syrien auszufliegen. Russlands mögliche Reaktion auf einen Militäreinsatz sind zum aktuellem Zeitpunkt noch nicht abzuschätzen. Experten gehen davon aus, das Russland das Assad-Regime mit Waffen weiterhin unterstützen wird.

Alles in allem könnte es laut Medienberichten am Donnerstag , also Morgen, zum Militärschlag kommen. 



Eigene Meinung:

Ich bin dem ganzen Syrien Thema geteilter Meinung. Ich finde die ganze Geschichte trotzt nur so von Widersprüchen. 

Ich weiß nicht genau was da in Syrien abgeht, wie wohl die meistne Normalen Menschen. Aber soweit ich weiß, wurde Assad rechtens in sein Amt gewählt. Wie er dort regiert ist da ja erstmal eine andere Geschichte. Jedoch ist die Westliche Staatengemeinschaft anderer Meinung und auf Seiten der Rebellen gegen das gewählte Regime. Naja... 

Dazu kommen jetzt Großbritanien und die USA die vorpräschen, eine Militärintervention fordern und wohl durchführen werden. Meiner Meinung nach 100%tig auch um in den Medien mit den Abhörskandalen zu verschwinden, den nichts macht bessere Schlagzeilen als Krieg. 

Deshalb bin ich auch froh, das sich DE aus der Sache Militärisch raushält. Das die Gewalt in Syrien nicht geht, ist klar, das wurde von unserer Regierung auch oft genug betont, aber ein Militäreinsatz könnte folgen haben, die nicht absehbar sind, für unsere Seite und deren Seite. 

Syrien-Krise : Washington sucht weltweit nach Verbündeten - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT
http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...zweitaegigen-Militaerschlag-gegen-Syrien.html

Die ganze Sache ist mE heißer als die Geschichte mit Nordkorea und den USA am Anfang dieses Jahres.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

Niemand weiß, was in Syrien abgeht.
Niemand weiß, ob der Giftgasangriff von Assads Leuten kam oder von irgendwelchen Leuten, die das westliche Militär mit einbeziehen will, um seinen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.

Obama wäre klug beraten, wenn er sich erst mal genaue Informationen holt, bevor er was anordnet, was nicht mehr zurück genommen werden kann.
Und zu David Cameron habe ich eh keine Meinung.


----------



## Seeefe (28. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand weiß, was in Syrien abgeht.
> Niemand weiß, ob der Giftgasangriff von Assads Leuten kam oder von irgendwelchen Leuten, die das westliche Militär mit einbeziehen will, um seinen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.
> 
> Obama wäre klug beraten, wenn er sich erst mal genaue Informationen holt, bevor er was anordnet, was nicht mehr zurück genommen werden kann.
> Und zu David Cameron habe ich eh keine Meinung.


 
Genau so seh ich das auch. 

Die beiden wollen meiner Meinung nach mit ihren Geheimdiensten aus den Medien raus, mehr nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

Die wollen vlt. eher an den Iran ran .


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der militärisch-wirtschaftliche Komplex in den USA benötigt halt mal wieder einen Umsatzschub.


----------



## Seeefe (28. August 2013)

Naja Irak kann man damit nun aber nicht vergleichen. 

Fakten über den Giftgasangriff, wenn sie bestätigt veröffentlicht werden sollten, kommen dann von der UN, dann gibts schonmal nicht etwas, was es eig. nicht gab, wie mit Sadams Massenvernichtungswaffen. 


Jedenfalls, gibts was neues. Augenzeugen berichten von Turppenbewegungen an der Jordanischen Grenze zu Syrien, und zwar Jordanische und US Streitkräfte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

Ja, die US Rüstungsindustrie unterhält wahrscheinlich die mächtigste Lobbyvereinigung in den USA.
Anstatt mal die Infrastruktur der USA zu erneuern (ich weiß, wovon ich rede) und wichtige soziale und innenwirtschaftliche Dinge voranzutreiben, hat George Bush auf Anraten von den Lobbyisten einen Krieg mit dem Irak angefangen, den der Rüstungs- und Ölindustrie Milliarden von Dollar in die Kassen gespült hat (und nebenbei vielen tausenden Menschen auf US Seite und Iraki Seite das Leben gekostet hat).
Obama will Kürzungen beim Militärhaushalt durchsetzen (was er eh nicht schaffen wird, weil die Republikaner dagegen sind), und um dem Entgegen zu wirken, plant die Rüstungsindustrie gleich mal ein neues Szenario, wo die USA unbedingt eingreifen müssen.
Schließlich würden sie die Briten nicht alleine in den Krieg ziehen lassen (wobei ja erst mal nur bombardiert werden soll).
Und wir wissen ja alle, wie präzise US und britische Bomben so sind.... 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Fakten über den Giftgasangriff, wenn sie bestätigt veröffentlicht werden sollten, kommen dann von der UN, dann gibts schonmal nicht etwas, was es eig. nicht gab, wie mit Sadams Massenvernichtungswaffen.



Giftgas hat er. Das hat er mal von den Russen bekommen, soweit ich mich da erinnere.
Kann aber auch sein, dass er das von den deutschen bekommen hat.
Denn die Deutschen beliefern lieber beide Seiten als sich ganz zu enthalten.


----------



## Seeefe (28. August 2013)

Naja ich denke keiner würde mir Widersprechen, wenn ich sage, an die Menschen dort unten, wird als letztes gedacht. 

Da kann Obama und wer auch immer soviel herumreden wie sie wollen, Wirtschaftliche und Politische Interessen stehen in diesem, wie in jedem anderen Konflikt auf Erden an erster Stelle, Menschliche Interessen erst am Ende.

Ich mein, das ist da unten doch alle Murks. Keiner weiß, wie du schon erwähnt hast, was da eig, abgeht, wer nun überhaupt was vertritt. 

Mein Onkel sagt immer, wenn man keine Ahnung hat worum es geht, dann gehts mit sicherheit um Geld.


----------



## Niza (28. August 2013)

Dauert nicht mehr lange und das Pulverfaß geht hoch

Zum Glück wollen wir uns da raus halten.

Konflikt in Syrien: Militäreinsatz in Syrien: Deutschland hält sich raus
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## lipt00n (28. August 2013)

[sarkasmus] Obama fehlt, um in die Rangliste der wirklich "wichtigen" US Präsidenten zu kommen (und um über seine fehlgeschlagene Reformpolitik hinwegzutäuschen), natürlich noch ein handfester Krieg aka Militärintervention. Da kommt Syrien ja gerade Recht! [/sarkasmus]


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja ich denke keiner würde mir Widersprechen, wenn ich sage, an die Menschen dort unten, wird als letztes gedacht.



Um die Menschen geht es auch nicht.
Das hat damals der CIA Einsatz in Chile gezeigt, wo sie den linken Präsidenten weggeputscht haben und einen Diktator (der dann ziemlich viele abgemurkst hat) unterstützt haben.
Zu der Zeit war Nixon Präsident, und der war ja kein Kind von Traurigkeit, wie wir wissen.
Und dann die Sache in Afghanistan, wo die USA Bin Laden unterstützt hat, damit er die Sowjets aus Afghanistan vertreibt (den USA waren die Afghanen egal, es ging nur darum, den Sowjets ans Bein zu pinkeln).

Als der kalte Krieg zu Ende war und man sich nicht mehr gegenseitig in Konflikte hineinziehen konnte (und die Rüstungsindustrie schon Angst hatte, dass sie kein Geld mehr verdienen würden), "erfanden" die Lobbyisten eben die Bedrohung durch den internationalen Terrorismus, sie schürten Angst und so gaben die Amerikaner wieder ordentlich Geld für Rüstung aus.
Und weil der gute George Bush so absolut null Ahnung von Außenpolitk, Wirtschaftspolitik, globale Umweltpolitik () und Sozialpolitik hat, musste er von sich ablenken und hat einfach mal den ehemals guten Freund und "Fels in der Iranbrandung" Saddam angegriffen.
Der hat sich wohl damals im Erdloch gefragt, wieso die Sache nur so eskaliert ist, er hat doch immer das gemacht, was man von ihm wollte... 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Da kann Obama und wer auch immer soviel herumreden wie sie wollen, Wirtschaftliche und Politische Interessen stehen in diesem, wie in jedem anderen Konflikt auf Erden an erster Stelle, Menschliche Interessen erst am Ende.



Letztendlich geht es nur um Macht.
Die Russen haben gute Kontakte zu Assad.
Die Russen haben Snowden einen Platz gewährt.
Wird also irgendwie Zeit für die Amerikaner, den Russen mal wieder ans Bein zu pinkeln.
Und da man sowas ja nicht direkt macht, sucht man sich einen "Spielplatz".



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich mein, das ist da unten doch alle Murks. Keiner weiß, wie du schon erwähnt hast, was da eig, abgeht, wer nun überhaupt was vertritt.



Das ist das große Problem.
Anfangs waren das auch Rebellen, bzw. Assad Gegner, die sich aufgebäumt haben (und damals hätte man sie vielleicht unterstützen sollen), doch heute sind das doch auch nur noch Söldner.
Söldner kämpfen gegen Soldaten und niemand kümmert sich darum, ob man mit "sauberen oder schmutzigen" Mitteln kämpft.
Wäre zumindest sehr interessant, wenn sich die Amerikaner nur auf der Seite der Söldner schlagen (das sind wohl die gleichen Typen, die vor ein paar Jahren noch im Irak gegen die US Soldaten gekämpft haben) und die Assad Truppen angreifen (die natürlich auch eine Menge Dreck am Stecken haben, keine Frage).
Aber eindeutig ist die Lage in Syrien schon lange nicht mehr.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Mein Onkel sagt immer, wenn man keine Ahnung hat worum es geht, dann gehts mit sicherheit um Geld.



Geld, Macht, Einfluss, Ressourcen, man kann sich da was aussuchen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. August 2013)

Fällt noch jemanden auf, dass die Usa in jüngster Zeit nur Länder angreifen wo Erdöl vorhanden ist... nur ein großer zufall ? ... mag sein.
Aber ich glaube an keinen Zufall, denn es gibt genügend Krisenherde wo Menschen abgeschlachtet werden auf der Welt, zb in Afrika, aber dort greift die Usa mysteriöserweise nicht ein.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. August 2013)

1. Wissen die Amerikaner nicht mal ob Assad daran Schuld ist
2. Soll die NSA angeblich Syrien abgehört haben, jaja sicher gefaked..
3. Will die USA sicher nur von der NSA Geschichte ablenken
4. Sind die Amerikaner eh nicht hörig, die tun und lassen doch sowieso was sie wollen
5. Nehme ich die eh nicht Ernst, eher lache ich über das Volk da drüben

Exclusive: CIA Files Prove America Helped Saddam as He Gassed Iran - By Shane Harris and Matthew M. Aid | Foreign Policy

Soviel dazu..


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5600976 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich glaube an keinen Zufall, denn es gibt genügend Krisenherde wo Menschen abgeschlachtet werden auf der Welt, zb in Afrika, aber dort greift die Usa mysteriöserweise nicht ein.


 
Haben sie mal... Somalia, Anfang der 90er.
Damals unter Clinton. Die Sache ist aber zum Desaster geworden und die USA haben sich zurück gezogen. Seit dem herrscht dort Bürgerkrieg.

Und in Afrika kann ich auch nicht unbedingt Europäer sehen, die ja sonst immer die Menschenrechte hoch halten.
Aber Menschenrechtsverletzungen verurteilt man nur dann medienwirksam (was auch sonst), wenn an dem Land keine wirtschaftlichen Interessen bestehen.



Spoiler



Andererseits kann man sich aber nicht überall einmischen. Viele Konflikte sind nun mal Bürgerkriege, auch weil die europäischen Eroberer damals die Grenzen der Länder Afrikas willkürlich gezogen haben, ohne nachzudenken, wer wo lebt. Die Europäer haben damals sehr, sehr viele Fehler gemacht und heute sieht man immer noch die Nachwirkungen der Fehler.
(Das ist aber dann doch eine ganz andere Geschichte und sollte in einem extra Thread behandelt werden, ist ja nicht Syrien.)


----------



## Seeefe (29. August 2013)

Im Grunde gibt es auch kein Gut oder Böse mehr. Die Linien sind verschwomener den je meines Erachtens nach  . Erst hilft A, B, den C zu vertreiben. Nachdem B, C vertrieben hat, geht B irgendwie auf A, wobei A der auslöser ist, das B plötzlich A angreift. Naja der Kriegs des Charlie Wilson halt  der wohl irgendwie noch nicht richtig zu ende ist 



So stell ich mir jedenfalls die Geschichte mit Bin Laden vor  Ein einziges Mysterium, wo eig. nie wirklich jemand durchgeblickt hat. Hat zwar jetzt nicht viel mit Syrien zu tun, aber das läuft irgendwie doch in die gleiche Richtung. Da hat auch irgendwie keiner ne Ahnung um was es nun geht. Im Grunde ist Syrien nur das SPielfeld, der Großen (USA,Iran,Russland, etc.). Um Assad gehts doch garnicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. August 2013)

Um Assad geht es bestenfalls Zweitrangig, der ist nur ein Anführer unter vielen dort, er ist höchstens die Galionsfigur für die ganze Krise aber nicht der alleinige schuldige.
Dort kämpfen mehrere Fraktionen um die macht, Religiöse, Politische und Finanzielle, und alle glauben das sie das richtige tun und sie wollen an die Macht.
Uns (die Menschen, die täglich grauenhafte Infos zu sehen/hören/lesen bekommen) geht es primär um die Menschen die dort leiden, den meisten Staaten die sich einmischen geht es ums Finanzielle (Waffenlieferungen, Erdöl usw), die unmittelbar benachbarten Länder geht es hauptsächlich um Religion und um den Machtausbau bzw Kontrolle.
Das ist nicht nur ein Politischer Bürgerkrieg, sondern auch ein Wirtschaftlicher und vor allem ein Religiöser, die Verlierer (wie immer) ist die unbeteiligte Bevölkerung die für keine Seite partei ergreift, die (gefühlt) aus 90% besteht.

Hab heute erst in einem Interview in einer Nachrichtensendung gehört, das die Usa jetzt schon davon profitieren das die Region zeitweise instabiler wird, weil deren eigene Gasförderung Finanziell rentabler werden, durch den Anstieg des Ölpreises (der ja in letzter Zeit wieder durch die Decke geht, durch die instabilen Regionen im nahen Osten).


----------



## mayo (29. August 2013)

Ich finde auch, dass die USA ihren Focus auf die Erdölfördernden Länder legt. Es hat in den letzten 2(3) Kriegen der USA ziemlich wenig mit Humanität zu tun...
Ich denke Syrien ist für die USA eher ein wirtschaftlicher Faktor..

Der zeitliche Abstand der von den USA geführten kriege ist auch etwas auffallend.

Man konnte jetzt in diesem Fall auch eine  Verschwörungstheorie spinnen...


----------



## MomentInTime (29. August 2013)

Bester Beitrag, den ich bislang zum Syrien-Konflikt gelesen habe:

" Sofortmaßnahmen für Syrien

Die Marschbefehle sind gegeben und die Truppen der Koalition der Willigen in Bereitschaft. In wenigen Tagen oder Stunden werden noch mehr Menschen sterben. Politiker sprechen von „roten Linien“ und „Alternativlosigkeit“. Generäle werden Bilder von „Präzisions-Luftschlägen“ zeigen und menschenverachtend von bedauernswerten „Kollateralschäden“ sprechen. Der Krieg in Syrien wird bewusst eskaliert und ist ein einziges Verbrechen. Wieder einmal geht es um Geostrategie, Machtpolitik und Ressourcen. Um diese zu erbeuten, werden Menschen mittels Religion und Propaganda gegeneinander aufgehetzt. Cui bono? Krieg dient immer nur wenigen Profiteuren, die im Falle von Syrien meist außerhalb des Landes sitzen werden.

Die Lage ist vielschichtig und unübersichtlich. In diesem Krieg bekämpfen sich verschiedene Akteure. Die syrische Regierung verfügt sowohl über Bürgerwehren als auch über ihre reguläre Armee – gemeinsam mit der Hisbollah und wahrscheinlich iranischen Freiwilligen erringt sie zurzeit Erfolge. Die sich untereinander bekämpfenden Aufständischen sind Verbände mit unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung und Ideologie. Die eher gemäßigten Truppen werden von westlichen Staaten unterstützt und ausgebildet. Die radikaleren sunnitischen Kampfverbände werden durch arabische Staaten gefördert. Die Kurden im Nordosten haben ihre eigenen Milizen aufgestellt, werden von Assad teilautonom geduldet und von Radikalen angegriffen. Kurdische Freiwillige aus dem Irak unterstützen die Verteidigung der kurdischen Siedlungen in Syrien..."

Mehr/Quelle


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. August 2013)

Assad sein Bruder soll angeblich den Giftanschlag in Auftrag gegeben haben und Iran prophezeit eine weltweite Terrorwelle.
Man darf gespannt sein.

Die Syrien-Krise im Live-Ticker: Iran prophezeit weltweite Terror-Welle


----------



## Seeefe (29. August 2013)

Ok Russland hat nun auch Mobil gemacht. Putin hat einige seiner Kriegsschiffe ins Östliche Mittelmeer beordert. Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.

Syrien-Krise: Russland entsendet Kriegsschiffe ins Mittelmeer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Assad sein Bruder soll angeblich den Giftanschlag in Auftrag gegeben haben und Iran prophezeit eine weltweite Terrorwelle.
> Man darf gespannt sein.
> 
> Die Syrien-Krise im Live-Ticker: Iran prophezeit weltweite Terror-Welle



Der Iran poltert immer mit Phrasen umher, das ist nichts Neues.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ok Russland hat nun auch Mobil gemacht. Putin hat einige seiner Kriegsschiffe ins Östliche Mittelmeer beordert. Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.
> 
> Syrien-Krise: Russland entsendet Kriegsschiffe ins Mittelmeer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Die Russen wollen Stärke zeigen, das ist alles. 
Schließlich ist Assad einer der letzten "sozialistischen" Diktatoren.


----------



## xpSyk (29. August 2013)

Die USA sind Helden. Immer.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. August 2013)

Zu blöd das auch England druck macht, nicht immer gleich die USA an allem die Schuld geben

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Die USA sind Helden. Immer.


 
Die Briten machen viel mehr Druck als die USA.
Obama hat halt das Problem, dass er vor einem Jahr von einer roten Linie gesprochen hat, die nicht überschritten werden darf.
Diese Linie holt ihn nun ein und wenn er nicht reagiert, ist das für seine Konkurrenten im eigenen Land ein Zeichen von Schwäche und das würden die Republikaner gnadenlos ausschlachten.


----------



## Beam39 (30. August 2013)

Was viele hier und auch draußen gar nicht wissen: Bei diesen sogenannten "Freiheitskämpfern/ Rebellen" handelt es sich um eine Versammlung von Terroristen, Al-Qaida/ Taliban etc. pp. extremisten die Assad und seine Regierung aus einem Grund stürzen wollen, sie sind Schiitisch/ Alawitisch. Schiiten sind die insgeheimen Totfeinde der Taliban/ Al-Qaida (Salafiten/ Sunniten), es wurde nur immer unterdrückt da immer von einem Islam die Rede ist, dieser Krieg ist nun Anlass seinen Totfeind unter einem anderen Vorwand zu töten.

Es kursiert auch im Internet ein Video rum wo einer dieser "Freiheitskämpfer" einem toten syrischen Soldaten das Herz rausreißt und reinbeißt, warum er das macht? Laut Auslegung ihrer """Religion""" ist es eine Tugend das Blut eines Schiiten/ Alawiten zu trinken.

Oder ein aktuelles wo 3 LKW-Fahrer von salafitischen Terroristen angehalten werden und befragt werden ob sie Salafis sind, als sie dies verneinen werden die 3 LKW-Fahrer eiskalt erschossen, ohne jeglichen Grund.

Also handelt es sich bei diesen Wesen genau um diejenigen, die die USA Jahrzehnte lang "bekämpfen". Diese werden plötzlich vom gesamten Westen unterstützt, ist das nicht paradox?



Assad ist kein Freund des Westens und lässt sich und sein Volk nicht von ihm lenken oder beeinflussen, wozu auch? Also ist er ein Dorn im Auge und muss von der Bildfläche verschwinden (von dem Öl mal ganz zu schweigen).


Und diese Sache mit dem Giftgas ist eh ein großer Witz. Abgesehen davon das keinerlei Beweise vorgeführt werden können, was war denn nochmal in Vietnam, als die USA zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen haben? Da ist das natürlich völlig legitim. Und mal abgesehen davon handelt es sich hier um einen Krieg, und ein Krieg fordert nunmal jegliche Opfer, das war so, ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben! Aber die Medien reden lediglich von einem "Schlächter".


Wollen wir mal anfangen aufzuzählen wieviele Kinder die USA, die Briten usw. im Verlaufe ihrer Geschichte umgebracht haben?

Assad verteidigt, wie jeder andere auch, sein Volk mit allen Mitteln und schützt es vor Terroristen die die Scharia in den Staat bringen wollen, also was bitte ist falsch daran?


----------



## Empath (30. August 2013)

*Warum die USA den Krieg wollen*

Die Schuldengrenze (z.Z. bei maximal 16.7 Billionen Dollar) kann im Verteidigungsfall außer Kraft gesetzt werden
  Politik kann so einfach sein, wenn man sich folgenden Grundsatz vor Augen hält:
"Es dreht sich alles ums Geld."
Und das trifft insbesondere auf die USA zu. Kaum ist ein halbes Jahr vergangen, steht die einst größte Wirtschaftsnation wieder vor der gefürchteten Schuldengrenze. Diese liegt nun um Einiges höher, aber da die Wirtschaft noch nicht über den Berg scheint, müssen erneut Schulden aufgenommen werden, was die Republikaner aber vehement ablehnen. An dieser Stelle kommt die amerikanische Verfassung ins Spiel. Zwar schreibt genau diese die Obergrenze bei der Aufnahme neuer Schulden vor, allerdings lässt sie dabei ein Hintertürchen offen. Denn genau im Verteidigungsfall hat der Kongress das Recht Steuern und Zölle zu erheben und neue Kredite aufzunehmen. Mit anderen Worten kann der Kongress, unter dem Vorwand die Landersverteidigung sichern zu müssen, neue Schulden machen. Giftgaseinsatz hin oder her. Das Eingreifen in den Konflikt mit Syrien, seitens der USA würde einen Angriff auf die USA provozieren und so schlimm es auch klingen mag. Dieser Angriff käme dem größten Rüstungsproduzenten mehr als gelegen. Zumal der Ölpreis steigen würde und mit ihm der Gaspreis, was zusätzliche Einnahmen bedeuten würde. 
Verfassung der vereinigten Staaten von Amerika:
Artikel 1, Abschnitt 8
"Der Kongreß hat das Recht: Steuern, Zölle, Abgaben und Akzisen aufzuerlegen und einzuziehen, um für die Erfüllung der Zahlungsverpflichtungen, für die Landesverteidigung und das allgemeine Wohl der Vereinigten Staaten zu sorgen; alle Zölle, Abgaben und Akzisen sind aber für das gesamte Gebiet der Vereinigten Staaten einheitlich festzusetzen;
auf Rechnung der Vereinigten Staaten Kredit aufzunehmen;..."


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. August 2013)

Syrien: Obama will den Alleingang wagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

R.I.P USA <3


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Obwohl die Mehrheit der Amerikaner gegen einen Einsatz ist.
Die Mehrheit der US-Amerikaner ist gegen Syrien-Einsatz | tagesschau.de


----------



## Empath (30. August 2013)

schaut euch mal das Datum von den News an :Syrien: Giftgaseinsatz und das US-Haushaltsdefizit | IKNews


hier noch ein kandidat -> Kriegspräsident Obama: Waffenlobby will in Syrien Taten sehen | IKNews


und da die zukunftsvorhersage wohl bei dieser quelle sehr treffend ist, hier eine kleine prognose :  Wird ein NATO-Bündnisfall durch die Türkei Provoziert? | IKNews


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Meine Meinung dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe aus tiefstem Herzen, dass Amerika sich überschätzt, sie aber dann schön kassieren werden, egal von wem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

Von wem sollten sie kassiert werden und was genau willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?

Ich finde es jedenfalls völlig albern, Flaggen von Ländern zu verbrennen, weil es a) sinnlos ist, b) nicht gerade von Toleranz zeugt und c) Wissen und Bildung vermissen lässt.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Toleranz gegenüber einem Land, was eh tut und lässt was es will?
Bevor ich jemals die USA toleriere, erschieße ich mich lieber selbst, dieser Satankult da drüben kann mir gestohlen bleiben.

Mit kassieren meine ich, soltten die Syrien wirklich angreifen, hoffe ich, dass sie dann eine dicke Antwort bekommen, egal von wem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

Das liegt ja an der Weltgemeinschaft.
Die muss sich eben geschlossen gegen die USA stellen und darauf pochen, dass erst die Ergebnisse der UN Inspektoren abgewartet werden soll, bevor eingegriffen wird.
Aber alle verkriechen sich ja. Die Briten ziehen den Schwanz ein, Merkel hockt wie immer herum und sagt gar nichts und den Russen ist es ebenso egal wie China.
Wo sind denn die Gegenstimmen?

Den Amerikanern dauert das zu lange und sie kümmern sich auch nicht um eine UN Resolution.
Man muss eben Stellung beziehen und sagen, dass das so nicht läuft und sich eben mit einer gemeinsamen Flotte an Schiffen (Russen, Chinesen, Briten, Deutsche, Kanadier, Australier, usw.) zwischen der US Flotte und Franzosen (die ja immer noch mitmachen wollen) stellen und gegebenenfalls US Raketen, die auf Syrien abgefeuert werden, mit geballter Feuerkraft abschießen und den Amerikanern (und Franzosen) so klar machen, dass Alleingänge nicht geduldet werden, bevor nicht alle Sachfragen vollkommen geklärt sind.

Aber niemand ist ja willens, sich den Amerikanern mal in den Weg zu stellen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. August 2013)

Wie willst du dich gegen ein übermächtiges psychopathisches Land stellen? Es ist immer die Rede davon was für Verrückte in Asien am regieren sind, das das bei denen aber lediglich leere Drohungen sind um sich ein wenig Respekt zu verschaffen und bei den Amis so gut wie jede Drohung umgesetzt wurde, wird völlig vergessen.

Wie willst du dich einem Land gegenüber verhalten das nichteinmal davor zurückschreckt seine größten Feinde in Syrien zu unterstützen?

Es wird ein riesiger Aufstand wegen eines angeblichen Giftgasangriffes gemacht, der von NIEMANDEM bewiesen werden kann, aber was war nochmal in Vietnam als die USA zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen haben? Da ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung..


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Es wird ein riesiger Aufstand wegen eines angeblichen Giftgasangriffes gemacht, der von NIEMANDEM bewiesen werden kann, aber was war nochmal in Vietnam als die USA zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen haben? Da ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung..


 
Nicht zu vergessen, was die Amerikaner im Irak abgezogen haben, ihre damaligen Beweise, die sich im nachhinein allesamt als Lügen herausgestellt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie willst du dich gegen ein übermächtiges psychopathisches Land stellen? Es ist immer die Rede davon was für Verrückte in Asien am regieren sind, das das bei denen aber lediglich leere Drohungen sind um sich ein wenig Respekt zu verschaffen und bei den Amis so gut wie jede Drohung umgesetzt wurde, wird völlig vergessen.



Die Amerikaner sehen nur die Beweise, die sie sehen wollen oder sehen sollen, das ist das Dilemma.
Man muss ihnen mal erklären, dass es auch andere Sichtweisen gibt, aber wenn jeder kuscht und nicht mal dagegen steht, wird sich das nicht ändern.
Wann dann, wenn nicht jetzt?
Gerade heute könnte man viel eher eine Gegenperspektive starten als noch beim Irak Krieg.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie willst du dich einem Land gegenüber verhalten das nichteinmal davor zurückschreckt seine größten Feinde in Syrien zu unterstützen?



Der Terrorist von gestern ist der Verbündete von heute und der Terrorist von morgen, das war in der Region schon immer so.
Ist halt echt blöd, dass das ganze Öl bei den Arabern vergraben ist. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Es wird ein riesiger Aufstand wegen eines angeblichen Giftgasangriffes gemacht, der von NIEMANDEM bewiesen werden kann, aber was war nochmal in Vietnam als die USA zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen haben? Da ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung..



Den Giftgasangriff gab es schon. Doch es ist nicht geklärt, wer ihn nun zu verantworten hat, da die Untersuchungen nicht abgeschlossen sind.
Und Vietnam ist nicht das Thema. 



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, was die Amerikaner im Irak abgezogen haben, ihre damaligen Beweise, die sich im nachhinein allesamt als Lügen herausgestellt haben.


 
Und damals haben sie sich alle ziemlich lächerlich gemacht, daher gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass die Amerikaner, zumindest wenn ich Kerrys Aussage anhöre, mehr haben als Bush damals vorgelegt hatte.
DAs Problem auch hier ist wohl, dass die Angaben von der CIA kommen und wir wissen alle, dass die CIA Beweise so hinbiegt, dass sie passen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist halt echt blöd, dass das ganze Öl bei den Arabern vergraben ist.


 
So ist es.

Ohne das Öl, würden die Araber noch immer in ihren Zelten hocken
und mit Kamelen durch die Gegend ziehen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. August 2013)

@*quantenslipstream *

Ich bin ja der Meinung das der Großteil der Menschen mittlerweile weiß was für ein Gesicht sich hinter den USA verbirgt, allerdings wird das von den Medien wieder so verdrängt das das alles verschwimmt und untergeht. Wie soll die Wahrheit durchkommen wenn in den Medien die USA als Weltverbesserer dargestellt werden und Männer wie Assad, die ihr Volk schützen, Schlächter genannt werden?

Die Untersuchungen können noch so lange laufen, am Ende wird Assad sowieso als Auslöser hingestellt.

Ich bin wirklich kein Freund von Verschwörungstheorien, aber ich habe mich im Laufe der Zeit mit so einigen auseinandergesetzt und über Jahre kritisch hinterfragt, als Beispiel 9/11, und wenn sich dann ein Puzzleteil dem anderen fügt merkt man wie unfassbar schlecht das alles inszeniert war. Und von solch einem Land erwarte ich dann ALLES.

Worauf ich damit hinaus will ist das die USA in meinen Augen in gewisser Weise die Welt bzw. den Westen regiert und somit als Übermacht ein unantastbares Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat was ihnen die Freikarte gibt so ziemlich alles zu machen was sie wollen, und somit jeglicher Aufstand gegen sie irgendo "verpufft".

@*Adi1*

Tun sie doch Heute immernoch. Es ist ein kleiner Teil der vom Öl (zu gut) lebt, der Großteil hockt immernoch in Zelten. Die einzigen die vom Öl profitieren sind die Scheichs, der Rest des Volkes hungert teilweise dahin. Aber die Araber sind nochmal ein Problem für sich..​http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4470-quantenslipstream.html​


----------



## Seeefe (31. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Meinung das der Großteil der Menschen mittlerweile weiß was für ein Gesicht sich hinter den USA verbirgt, allerdings wird das von den Medien wieder so verdrängt das das alles verschwimmt und untergeht. Wie soll die Wahrheit durchkommen wenn in den Medien die USA als Weltverbesserer dargestellt werden und Männer wie Assad, die ihr Volk schützen, Schlächter genannt werden?


 
Naja ich weiß nicht was da unten abgeht, wer jetzt gegen wen Kämpft, aber wenn Assad alles im Griff gehabt hätte, dann würde da bestimmt kein Bürgerkrieg herrschen. 

Deshalb find ich die behauptung, Assad stelle sich schützend vor sein Volk, doch recht Wage.


----------



## Beam39 (31. August 2013)

@ *Seeefe*

Lese dir bitte den Beitrag von mir durch, dann solltest du einen groben Einblick bekommen, in das, was da Unten abgeht.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Was viele hier und auch draußen gar nicht wissen: Bei diesen sogenannten "Freiheitskämpfern/ Rebellen" handelt es sich um eine Versammlung von Terroristen, Al-Qaida/ Taliban etc. pp. extremisten die Assad und seine Regierung aus einem Grund stürzen wollen, sie sind Schiitisch/ Alawitisch. Schiiten sind die insgeheimen Totfeinde der Taliban/ Al-Qaida (Salafiten/ Sunniten), es wurde nur immer unterdrückt da immer von einem Islam die Rede ist, dieser Krieg ist nun Anlass seinen Totfeind unter einem anderen Vorwand zu töten.
> 
> Es kursiert auch im Internet ein Video rum wo einer dieser "Freiheitskämpfer" einem toten syrischen Soldaten das Herz rausreißt und reinbeißt, warum er das macht? Laut Auslegung ihrer """Religion""" ist es eine Tugend das Blut eines Schiiten/ Alawiten zu trinken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seeefe (31. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @ *Seeefe*
> 
> Lese dir bitte den Beitrag von mir durch, dann solltest du einen groben Einblick bekommen, in das, was da Unten abgeht.


 
Naja ich sehe da keine Quellenangaben, das kann mir genau so gut der heilige Geist erzählen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Kerry präsentiert Beweise, dass Assad Chemiewaffen eingesetzt hat - SPIEGEL ONLINE

"Geheimdienstbericht", wenn ich das schon wieder lese, die USA besthet doch nur aus Lug und Betrug und Untermenschen glauben diesem Satanistenkult da drüben noch alles.
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass man sich wieder alles schön zurechtgelegt hat, kennt man ja vom 11. September und aus dem Irak Krieg.
Wird Zeit das die Welt aufwacht aus ihrer Traumwelt und erkennen, dass die Amerikanische Regierung die wahren Terroristen sind.


----------



## Seeefe (31. August 2013)

Die UN-Inspektoren selbst, sagen doch das es Hinweise auf den Einsatz von Chemiewaffen gibt.....Nix mit USA sagt, sondern UN sagts ebenfalls. 


*Zudem ein Hinweis: 


Ich möchte euch bitten beim Thema zu bleiben. Der 11.September und die daraus resultierenden Ereignisse, sowie der Irakkrieg oder sogar der Vietnamkrieg haben hier nichts zu suchen.*


----------



## Beam39 (31. August 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe da keine Quellenangaben, das kann mir genau so gut der heilige Geist erzählen


 
Dann solltest du dich ein wenig informieren und etwas in die Thematik  einlesen bevor du Aussagen die auf Gegebenheiten beruhen als "Wage" oder gelogen  abzustempeln.

Freie Syrische Armee (FSA) und Al-Qaida erklären Syriens Kurden den

Ausland: Pakistanische Taliban offenbar in Syrien aktiv - badische-zeitung.de

Syrien Info: "Taliban schicken Kämpfer nach Syrien"

Das sind nur ein paar schnell herausgepickte Dinge. Wenn du möchtest stelle ich dir die entsprechenden Videos von den "Freiheitskämpfern" zur Verfügung, die menschliche Herzen verspeisen oder unschuldige LKW-Fahrer niedermähen.

Ich weiß wovon ich rede und ziehe mir bestimmt nichts aus der Nase, aber ist nichts Neues das wenn einem etwas nicht passt sofort nach einer Quelle gerufen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Meinung das der Großteil der Menschen mittlerweile weiß was für ein Gesicht sich hinter den USA verbirgt, allerdings wird das von den Medien wieder so verdrängt das das alles verschwimmt und untergeht. Wie soll die Wahrheit durchkommen wenn in den Medien die USA als Weltverbesserer dargestellt werden und Männer wie Assad, die ihr Volk schützen, Schlächter genannt werden?



Du kennst also die USA?
Du weißt, was da für Menschen leben?
Hast du schon mal dort ein paar Jahre verbracht?
Ich schon.

Und Assad schützt nur die 30% des syrischen Volkes, das auf seiner Seite ist, die anderen tötet er.
Das war bei Gaddafi nicht anders.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Untersuchungen können noch so lange laufen, am Ende wird Assad sowieso als Auslöser hingestellt.



Das ist nicht korrekt. Die Untersuchungen im Land sind abgeschlossen, die UN Inspektoren sind abgefahren.
Jetzt wird alles in den Labors untersucht (Labore in Europa übernehmen das) und erst dann wissen wir überhaupt, ob es überhaupt Giftgas war, wenn ja, was für eins und wo es hergestellt wurde. Ob tatsächlich festgestellt werden kann, wer es eingesetzt hat, ist eine andere Frage.
Assad kann es gewesen sein, indem er es entweder direkt eingesetzt hat oder über eine Miliz hat einsetzen lassen.
Terroristische Gruppierungen können es eingesetzt haben, um den Westen in den Krieg hineinzuziehen.
Allerdings hat Assad ja schon gesagt, dass er zu keinen Verhandlungen bereit ist und dass er eher mit wehenden Fahnen untergeht als abzudanken.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Freund von Verschwörungstheorien, aber ich habe mich im Laufe der Zeit mit so einigen auseinandergesetzt und über Jahre kritisch hinterfragt, als Beispiel 9/11, und wenn sich dann ein Puzzleteil dem anderen fügt merkt man wie unfassbar schlecht das alles inszeniert war. Und von solch einem Land erwarte ich dann ALLES.



9/11 hat in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Worauf ich damit hinaus will ist das die USA in meinen Augen in gewisser Weise die Welt bzw. den Westen regiert und somit als Übermacht ein unantastbares Alleinstellungsmerkmal hat was ihnen die Freikarte gibt so ziemlich alles zu machen was sie wollen, und somit jeglicher Aufstand gegen sie irgendo "verpufft".



Ja, mag sein, aber wieso können sie das?
Wieso hebt nicht mal einer die Hand und sagt, dass das so nicht läuft?
Schon bei der Abhörsache vermisse ich das laute Aufschreien der Länder, die abgehört wurden.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Tun sie doch Heute immernoch. Es ist ein kleiner Teil der vom Öl (zu gut) lebt, der Großteil hockt immernoch in Zelten. Die einzigen die vom Öl profitieren sind die Scheichs, der Rest des Volkes hungert teilweise dahin. Aber die Araber sind nochmal ein Problem für sich..



Die Leute, die Assad unterstützten, bekommen was vom Rohstoffreichtum ab, die meisten kriegen nichts und irgendwann ist halt der Ofen aus, gerade weil in anderen arabischen Ländern Regierungen gestürzt wurden.
Und wieso hat Assad denn sofort mit Panzern geantwortet, als demonstriert wurde?
Er hat nicht mit den Leuten geredet, die unzufrieden waren, er hat sofort die Panzer geschickt und alles platt gemacht. 



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> "Geheimdienstbericht", wenn ich das schon wieder lese, die USA besthet doch nur aus Lug und Betrug und Untermenschen glauben diesem Satanistenkult da drüben noch alles.



Deswegen habe ich ja auch gesagt, dass man die Angaben der CIA überprüfen sollte.
Es gibt andere Geheimdienste, die ebenfalls Informationen haben (der BND liest allerdings nur Zeitung).
Und Obama sollte eben andere Meinungen einholen.
Aber letztendlich entscheidet nicht er, ob angegriffen wird, sondern der Senat, denn es muss abgestimmt werden.



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass man sich wieder alles schön zurechtgelegt hat, kennt man ja vom 11. September und aus dem Irak Krieg.
> Wird Zeit das die Welt aufwacht aus ihrer Traumwelt und erkennen, dass die Amerikanische Regierung die wahren Terroristen sind.



Ich nicht. Obama ist nicht Bush.
Allerdings darf man die Macht der Rüstungsindustrie in den USA nicht unterschätzen.
Wenn Obama die Rüstungsausgaben kürzen will, sind die sehr daran interessiert, ein Szenario zu entwickeln, wo Rüstungsausgaben wieder gefragt sind.

Aber das ist überall so. Als Griechenland pleite ging und Kredite beantragte, mussten sie noch deutsche U-Boote kaufen, sonst hätte Deutschland der Rettung nicht zugestimmt (und Merkel ist ja kein Menschenfreund, aber sie ist ein Freund der Rüstungsindustrie).



Beam39 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich ein wenig informieren und etwas in die Thematik  einlesen bevor du Aussagen die auf Gegebenheiten beruhen als "Wage" oder gelogen  abzustempeln.
> 
> Freie Syrische Armee (FSA) und Al-Qaida erklären Syriens Kurden den
> 
> ...


 
Und du solltest dich ebenfalls mal informieren und nicht immer nur das herauspicken, was für dich gerade passt (denn so bist du nicht anders als alle anderen, die Propaganda machen).
Dass es in Syrien inzwischen Söldner/Terroristen kämpfen, ist nichts Neues, trotzdem ist die deutliche Mehrheit immer noch die Bevölkerung, die von Assad unterdrückt wird.
Dann gibt es noch das Motiv der Rache, das sehr verbreitet ist.
Man rächt sich eben an den erst besten, wenn man Angehörige verloren hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. August 2013)

Ich sehe das so wie Putin. Es sind innere Angelegenheiten eines Landes und es ist erschreckend, wie schnell die USA immer zum Krieg blasen. Die Taten des Regimes sind natürlich schrecklich und müssen scharf verurteilt werden, aber was soll ein Militäreinsatz bringen? Was hat man davon, wenn jetzt mehrere tausend syrische Soldaten sterben? Macht das die Lage dort stabiler? 
DAS darf bezweifelt werden, nicht umsonst ist der UN-Sicherheitsrat so unentschlossen. 

"Keinem vernünftigen Menschen wird es einfallen, Tintenflecken mit Tinte, Ölflecken mit Öl wegwaschen zu wollen. Nur Blut soll immer wieder mit Blut abgewaschen werden."


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> DAS darf bezweifelt werden, nicht umsonst ist der UN-Sicherheitsrat so unentschlossen.


 
Das liegt ja eher daran, dass die Russen Geschäfte mit Assad machen und den Chinesen eh alles egal ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. August 2013)

Kann das sein das ich hier einer der wenigen bin die hinter den USA stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da läuft ja grad was passendes auf n-tv

Nur es muss ja nicht gleich ein zweites Irak werden, derzeit gibt es Weltweit einfach zu viele Konflikte. Das muss ein Ende haben

mfg


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. August 2013)

Russland hält das syrische Regime für ein legitimes Regime, verurteilt aber natürlich auch den Giftgaseinsatz. Und die Frage ist: Was bringt ein Militäreinsatz? Gar nichts, nur Tote. Und es gibt gute Argumente dafür, dass er die Lage sogar noch verschlimmert. Es muss gehandelt werden, ja, aber nicht mit Gewalt. Das sagt Putin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Russland hält das syrische Regime für ein legitimes Regime, verurteilt aber natürlich auch den Giftgaseinsatz. Und die Frage ist: Was bringt ein Militäreinsatz? Gar nichts, nur Tote. Und es gibt gute Argumente dafür, dass er die Lage sogar noch verschlimmert. Es muss gehandelt werden, ja, aber nicht mit Gewalt. Das sagt Putin.


 
Die Russen haben auch gute Kontakte nach Nord Korea. 

Was haben Militäreinsätze denn bisher so gebracht?
Was hat er in Libyen gebracht?
a) Vielleicht hat es den Krieg verkürzt.
b) Vielleicht hat es den Krieg verlängert.

Das weiß halt niemand, weil man immer nur eine Sache machen kann.
Klar kann es die Lage verschlimmern, es kann die Sache auch verkürzen, auch das weiß niemand.

Und logisch muss gehandelt werden, aber dann sollen Putin, Merkel und Co. mal Vorschläge bringen, wie das ablaufen soll, denn Assad verhandelt ja nicht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. August 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die UN-Inspektoren selbst, sagen doch das es Hinweise auf den Einsatz von Chemiewaffen gibt.....Nix mit USA sagt, sondern UN sagts ebenfalls.
> 
> 
> *Zudem ein Hinweis:
> ...



Man muss die Aussagen der UN- Inspektoren und des amerikanischen Staates differenziert betrachten.
Die UN-Inspektoren sagen lediglich, dass es *Hinweise* auf einen Chemiewaffeneinsatz gibt und betonen, dass man (v.a. die USA) auf die Laborergebnisse warten soll, während Kerry behauptet handfesten Beweise zu haben und das die Ergebnisse der UN-Inspektoren, auf die alle Welt wartet, somit überflüssig seien.
Obama sollte sollte sich den möglichen Konsequenzen Bewusst sein.
Sollte die USA jetzt intervenieren und die Laborergebnisse belegen, dass es keinen Chemiewaffeneinsatz gab, wird die USA (wieder einmal) zum Gespött der Welt. Natürlich werden sie (wie im Irak) auf die Beweise des eigenen Geheimdienstes hinweisen, aber wers dann noch glaubt...
Darüberhinaus muss man bedenken, dass es *nicht* die Aufgabe der Un-Inspektoren ist, festzustellen, wer die Chemiewaffen eingesetzt hat.
Sollte also die USA jetzt intervenieren und sich später rausstellen, dass nicht Assad sondern die "Freiheitskämpfer" die Chemiewaffen eingesetzt haben, machen sich die USA somit zu Helfern von Chemiewaffeneinsetztern.
@quantenslipstream:
In einem Interview mit der "Sunday Times" hat Assad gesagt, dass er bereit wäre, mit den Aufständischen zu verhandeln, nur stellt sich die Frage, ob die Aufständischen bereit sind.


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und logisch muss gehandelt werden, aber dann sollen Putin, Merkel und Co. mal Vorschläge bringen, wie das ablaufen soll, denn Assad verhandelt ja nicht.


 
Und genau da liegt doch das Problem, es wird weder gesprochen noch will einer Handeln. Und das von Frau Merkel nichts als heiße Luft kommt sollte schon lang klar sein.
Und sein es nur Sanktionen, Syrien wird auf dauer ohne Hilfe von außen zusammenbrechen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Man muss die Aussagen der UN- Inspektoren und des amerikanischen Staates differenziert betrachten.
> Die UN-Inspektoren sagen lediglich, dass es *Hinweise* auf einen Chemiewaffeneinsatz gibt und betonen, dass man (v.a. die USA) auf die Laborergebnisse warten soll, während Kerry behauptet handfesten Beweise zu haben und das die Ergebnisse der UN-Inspektoren, auf die alle Welt wartet, somit überflüssig seien.



Kerry hat ja Informationen, die er nicht öffentlich machen will, sie stehen nur dem Senat zur Verfügung, der darüber abstimmen, ob ein Angriff erfolgt oder nicht.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Obama sollte sollte sich den möglichen Konsequenzen Bewusst sein.



Das ist er, aber er entscheidet nicht alleine, ob angegriffen wird oder nicht.
Er muss sich der Abstimmung beugen.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Sollte die USA jetzt intervenieren und die Laborergebnisse belegen, dass es keinen Chemiewaffeneinsatz gab, wird die USA (wieder einmal) zum Gespött der Welt. Natürlich werden sie (wie im Irak) auf die Beweise des eigenen Geheimdienstes hinweisen, aber wers dann noch glaubt...



Dass es Giftgas war, ist offensichtlich klar, das haben auch die UN Inspektoren schon gesagt, es geht nur darum herauszufinden, um welches Gas es sich handelt, denn daran kann man erkennen, woher es kam und wer es hergestellt hat.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus muss man bedenken, dass es *nicht* die Aufgabe der Un-Inspektoren ist, festzustellen, wer die Chemiewaffen eingesetzt hat.



Doch, gerade das wollen die Ermittler ja machen. Und lieber lass ich die UN Leute ermitteln, als wenn irgendein Geheimdienst das macht.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Sollte also die USA jetzt intervenieren und sich später rausstellen, dass nicht Assad sondern die "Freiheitskämpfer" die Chemiewaffen eingesetzt haben, machen sich die USA somit zu Helfern von Chemiewaffeneinsetztern.


 
Ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass es entweder Assad selbst war (wieso auch immer, denn er hat ja Panzer und somit genug Feuerkraft, Giftgas muss er eigentlich nicht einsetzen), oder eben ein paar Terroristen haben das gemacht.
Und genau das muss eben ermittelt werden, und zwar unabhängig.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt doch das Problem, es wird weder gesprochen noch will einer Handeln. Und das von Frau Merkel nichts als heiße Luft kommt sollte schon lang klar sein.
> Und sein es nur Sanktionen, Syrien wird auf dauer ohne Hilfe von außen zusammenbrechen
> 
> mfg



Assad will ja nicht verhandeln, denn er sagt, dass das alles nur Terroristen sind und mit denen wird er alleine fertig.
Trotzdem hätte Putin genug Einfluss um ihn zu stoppen, doch die Russen verdienen ja kräftig am Krieg und inzwischen gibts auch in Russland eine Rüstungsindustrie, die großen Einfluss hat.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> wird die USA (wieder einmal) zum Gespött der Welt.


 
Keine Sorge, dass sind sie bereits seit Jahren.
War halt schon immer toll auf kleinere rumzutrampeln, an Länder wie Russland oder China würde sich Amerika nie ranwagen.


----------



## DP455 (31. August 2013)

Man sollte besser von der Obama-Administration, und nicht von den USA sprechen, wenn man über diese Themen spricht. Ein Großteil des amerikanischen Volkes ist kriegsmüde und würde eine solche Intervention in der momentanen Lage (ohne UN-Sicherheitsratsbeschluss, ohne vorliegenden Untersuchungsbericht der UN-Inspektoren) mit Sicherheit nicht (mehr) unterstützen. Ich weiß nicht, warum Obama das macht. Ich kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass er sich in seiner Glaubwürdigkeit verletzt sähe, wenn er seiner Ankündigung mit der "roten Linie" jetzt keine Taten folgen ließe. Einem Friedensnobelpreisträger, und da muss man Putin Recht geben, ist ein solches Verhalten nicht würdig. Mit seiner ignoranten Haltung gegenüber der UN begibt er sich auf eine Stufe mit seinem Amtsvorgänger. Und wenn man ihm dann noch nachweisen kann, dass die ihm (angeblich) vorliegenden Beweise denselben Wahrheitsgehalt haben wie die Lügen, die seinerzeit einen Einmarsch im Irak rechtfertigen sollten, dann sieht es richtig bitter aus für ihn...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> War halt schon immer toll auf kleinere rumzutrampeln, an Länder wie Russland oder China würde sich Amerika nie ranwagen.


 
Bleib bitte beim Thema. Die Russen und Chinesen haben auch genug Leichen im Keller.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. August 2013)

Aber es ist doch nicht logisch, dass man einen Militäreinsatz startet, der alles noch schlimmer machen könnte. Die USA sagen, der UN-Sicherheitsrat ist handlungsunfähig. Nein, der UN-Sicherheitsrat hat nur begründete Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit eines Militäreinsatzes. Die USA ist immer viel zu schnell bei den Waffen. Man erinnere sich nur an den Irak-Krieg. Die USA sind ein waffennärrisches, kriegerisches, hitzköpfiges Imperium.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. August 2013)

> Das ist er, aber er entscheidet nicht alleine, ob angegriffen wird oder nicht.
> Er muss sich der Abstimmung beugen.


Der Kongress in den USA hat auch zum Libyeneinsatz mehrheitlich "nein" gesagt...



> Doch, gerade das wollen die Ermittler ja machen. Und lieber lass ich die UN Leute ermitteln, als wenn irgendein Geheimdienst das macht.





> Kerry hatte angedeutet, dass die USA den UN-Bericht vor einem möglichen Militärschlag nicht abwarten werden: Der Bericht untersuche ja nur, ob Chemiewaffen eingesetzt worden seien, aber nicht von wem. Der Sicherheitsrat sei von "russischem Obstruktionismus" gelähmt. "Die UN können die Welt nicht wachrütteln."


UN-Inspektoren verlassen Syrien


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

> Der Bericht untersuche ja nur, ob Chemiewaffen eingesetzt worden seien, aber nicht von wem.



Ja eben, was wird wohl passieren, wenn es überhaupt nicht aus den Reihen Assads stammt?
Werden sie dann ihre gefakten Papiere von der NSA ausgraben?
Das hat andere Gründe, warum die USA so scharf drauf ist vorzeitig anzugreifen aber sicher nicht deswegen..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. August 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand erzählt wer diese Quelle sein soll, die dies bestätigen soll, das Assad's Truppen dafür verantwortlich sind ?
Beim Irak-Krieg hat eine Quelle, der Mobile Massenvernichtungswaffen-Labore Detailliert beschrieben hat, sich auch im Nachhinein als Totaler Lügner herausgestellt, und die USA haben viel dazu-gedichtet um den Krieg zu rechtfertigen.
Würde mich nicht überraschen wenn diesmal was ähnliches passiert.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Update
Syrien-Konflikt: Obama will Kongress um grünes Licht für Angriff bitten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
http://www.n-tv.de/politik/20-30-Cameron-Verstehe-Obamas-Entscheidung-article11260426.html



> Ein schneller US-Angriff auf Ziele in Syrien scheint abgewendet. US-Präsident Barack Obama hat überraschend angekündigt, vor einem Militärschlag gegen das Assad-Regime das Votum des US-Kongresses einzuholen. Dort soll frühestens am 9. September eine Entscheidung fallen.



War irgendwie klar, Amerika steht alleine da und zieht voerst den Sack ein.. 

Siehe
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...ois-hollande-zieht-in-den-krieg-a-919678.html


----------



## DP455 (31. August 2013)

Wenn der amerikanische Kongress jetzt seine Zustimmung verweigern sollte, dann ist er aber angezählt, der Friedensnobelpreisträger. Keine Legitimation, keine breite Unterstützung vom amerikanischen Volk, (noch) keine Koalition der Willigen, das wird dann wohl ein Alleingang werden müssen. Ob den amerikanischen Parlamentariern mehr (angebliche) geheimdienstliche Erkenntnisse zur Entscheidungsfindung zur Verfügung gestellt werden wie den Mitgliedern des UN-Sicherheitsrates?


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. August 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> War irgendwie klar, Amerika steht alleine dar und zieht den Sack ein..
> 
> Siehe
> Syrien-Konflikt: François Hollande zieht in den Krieg - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Und was machen bitte die anderen Nationen Obama handelt in diesem Punkt einfach richtig


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. August 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und was machen bitte die anderen Nationen Obama handelt in diesem Punkt einfach richtig


 
Nein tut er nicht, weil noch nicht mal klar ist was dort überhaupt passiert ist.
Wie und vor allem von wem das alles ausging.

Wäre das selbe, es würde jemand verurteilt werden obwohl noch nicht mal die Zeugen gehört worden sind, geschweige den die Beweise vorgelegt.
Die USA behauptet doch, dass Geheimdienste Beweise haben, wo festgehalten werden soll, dass Assad sein Bruder dafür verantwortlich sein soll.
Wo sind denn bitte diese Beweise? Ich habe keine gesehen, du etwa, dann immer her damit!


----------



## DP455 (31. August 2013)

Ja, Obama handelt wie Bush - "einfach richtig". Richtig und nicht gerechtfertigt müssen sich ja nicht ausschließen. Es liegt nur im Auge des Betrachters, das zu beurteilen...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und was machen bitte die anderen Nationen


 
Vernünftig bleiben


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und was machen bitte die anderen Nationen Obama handelt in diesem Punkt einfach richtig


 Du weißt schon, dass so ein Krieg einen Haufen Geld kostet? Bei den USA spielt das keine Rolle, die haben ihre Ausgaben sowieso schon seit eh und je in dem Bereich weit überzogen, da spielen ein paar hundert Mrd.$ mehr Schulden keine Rolle.

Aber Frankreich steht da vor der Kippe, niemand will so genau sagen, wann es denen an den Kragen geht (wahscheinlich nachdem Spanien und Portugal endgültig vor dem Aus sind) und wenn Holland tatsächlich so dumm ist, das Geld, welches er eigentlich selber dringend braucht für einen Einmarsch zu verschwenden, dann bestätigt das meine Haltung von ihm, nämlich dass er der größte Pfosten ist, der momentan rumläuft.

Darüberhinaus halte ich es nicht für falsch zu spekulieren, dass das Giftgas von Assads Gegnern selbst eingesetzt worden ist um einen Einmarsch des Westens bzw. der USA zu provozieren - wenn es von Assad selbst ausgegangen wäre, hätte er bewusst mit dem Feuer gespielt, er wusste ja von Obamas "Roter Linie".


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Der Kongress in den USA hat auch zum Libyeneinsatz mehrheitlich "nein" gesagt...



Das musste er nicht, da es ein UN Mandat war (Resolution 1973 des UN-Sicherheitsrates).
Da es für Syrien aber kein UN Mandat gab, muss Obama den Kongress fragen, ob  er den Militärschlag ausführen darf oder nicht.
Denn alleine kann und darf ein US Präsident das Militär nicht angreifen lassen, das verbieten die Gesetze.




AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ja eben, was wird wohl passieren, wenn es überhaupt nicht aus den Reihen Assads stammt?



Das müssen die Untersuchungen aufzeigen.



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Werden sie dann ihre gefakten Papiere von der NSA ausgraben?



Kannst du mal deine Unterstellungen sein lassen?
Spar dir das USA Gebashe und bleib mal sachlich (scheint ja echt schwer für dich zu sein)



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das hat andere Gründe, warum die USA so scharf drauf ist vorzeitig anzugreifen aber sicher nicht deswegen..



Tja, dann nenne doch mal welche.



			
				ΔΣΛ;5610655 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich schon jemand erzählt wer diese Quelle sein soll, die dies bestätigen soll, das Assad's Truppen dafür verantwortlich sind ?



Ich bezweifel, dass der Geheimdienst seine Quellen nennt.



			
				ΔΣΛ;5610655 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Irak-Krieg hat eine Quelle, der Mobile Massenvernichtungswaffen-Labore Detailliert beschrieben hat, sich auch im Nachhinein als Totaler Lügner herausgestellt, und die USA haben viel dazu-gedichtet um den Krieg zu rechtfertigen.
> Würde mich nicht überraschen wenn diesmal was ähnliches passiert.



Beim Irak Krieg waren es die Briten, die das ermittelt haben wollen und der CIA hat die britischen Erkenntnisse benutzt, die sich in Nachhinein als Fehler herausgestellt haben. Gefälscht wurde da gar nichts, es wurde einfach falsch interpretiert, bzw. man hat das gesehen, was man sehen wollte (was ja häufig vorkommt).



DP455 schrieb:


> Wenn der amerikanische Kongress jetzt seine Zustimmung verweigern sollte, dann ist er aber angezählt, der Friedensnobelpreisträger. Keine Legitimation, keine breite Unterstützung vom amerikanischen Volk, (noch) keine Koalition der Willigen, das wird dann wohl ein Alleingang werden müssen. Ob den amerikanischen Parlamentariern mehr (angebliche) geheimdienstliche Erkenntnisse zur Entscheidungsfindung zur Verfügung gestellt werden wie den Mitgliedern des UN-Sicherheitsrates?



Wenn der amerikanische Kongress dem Einsatz nicht zustimmt, wird es keinen Einsatz geben.
Oder die Franzosen starten dann alleine einen Angriff, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann.
Und welche Informationen der Kongress vorgelegt bekommt, weiß keiner, da sie geheim sind.
Und die Mitglieder des UN Sicherheitsrates haben wahrscheinlich die gleichen Informationen erhalten, aber da die Russen mauern, ist es praktisch egal, was da vorgelegt wird, es kommt eh nicht zu einer Einigung.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass so ein Krieg einen Haufen Geld kostet? Bei den USA spielt das keine Rolle, die haben ihre Ausgaben sowieso schon seit eh und je in dem Bereich weit überzogen, da spielen ein paar hundert Mrd.$ mehr Schulden keine Rolle.



Obama hat die Ausgaben des Militärs schon gekürzt. Die Zeiten, in denen sie an zwei Fronten zu gleichen Zeit kämpfen könnten (nach eigener US Vorstellung), sind vorbei, das ist auch dort allgemein bekannt. 
Abgesehen davon, dass die Amerikaner keine Lust mehr auf einen erneuten Kriegseinsatz haben, die Bürger sind dagegen, da sie nicht mehr nachvollziehen können, wieso in einer entfernten Region irgendwas "verteidigt" oder "verbessert" werden muss, denn es gibt im Inland mehr als genug zu tun (ich sage nur Infrastruktur). 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber Frankreich steht da vor der Kippe, niemand will so genau sagen, wann es denen an den Kragen geht (wahscheinlich nachdem Spanien und Portugal endgültig vor dem Aus sind) und wenn Holland tatsächlich so dumm ist, das Geld, welches er eigentlich selber dringend braucht für einen Einmarsch zu verschwenden, dann bestätigt das meine Haltung von ihm, nämlich dass er der größte Pfosten ist, der momentan rumläuft.



Die Franzosen werden von den Rating Agenturen heruntergestuft, wenn die meinen, dass der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus halte ich es nicht für falsch zu spekulieren, dass das Giftgas von Assads Gegnern selbst eingesetzt worden ist um einen Einmarsch des Westens bzw. der USA zu provozieren - wenn es von Assad selbst ausgegangen wäre, hätte er bewusst mit dem Feuer gespielt, er wusste ja von Obamas "Roter Linie".



Das ist durchaus möglich, denn aus Sicht von Assad ist es eigentlich unlogisch, Giftgas einzusetzen, da er ja über genug konventionelle Feuerkraft verfügt. Solange die Russen hinter ihm stehen und ihn weiterhin mit Waffen und Munition beliefern, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, chemische Waffen einzusetzen.
Andererseits steht er vielleicht mehr mit dem Rücken zur Wand als wir wissen (denn was wissen wir denn, was in Syrien wirklich vorgeht? Wie die Lage da wirklich ist?) und dann ist es schon vorstellbar, dass er Giftgas zur Abschreckung einsetzt und damit rechnet, dass sich der Westen nicht einig wird (denn wann ist er das mal?) und es keine Konsequenzen gibt.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

@quantenslipstream
Langsam glaube ich, dass du so ein USA Fanatiker bist.
Wieso verteidigst du das Hirnlose Gesindel da drüben?

Ich soll dir Gründe nennen?
USA soll erstmal Beweise zeigen solange werde ich auch weiter die USA bashen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. September 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Langsam glaube ich, dass du so ein USA Fanatiker bist.
> Wieso verteidigst du das Hirnlose Gesindel da drüben?
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage warum machst du alle Menschen da drüben schlecht, kommt wie das denken eines Muslime rüber 
Zeigt sich ja mit Worten wie "Gesindel" also mal Ball flach halten
MfG


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

Les mal Seite 3 oder 4 dann wirst du lesen, dass ich damit die Amerikanische Regierung meine und ja, da ist nur Gesindel vertreten und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt, da wie hier im Forum Regeln haben.


----------



## Beam39 (1. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Gegenfrage warum machst du alle Menschen da drüben schlecht, kommt wie das denken eines Muslime rüber
> Zeigt sich ja mit Worten wie "Gesindel" also mal Ball flach halten
> MfG



Gegenfrage, warum wirfst du allen Moslems vor sie würden so denken wie du MEINST und würden die ganzen Menschen drüben hassen? Da gehts um die Politik, und mal ehrlich, wer findet die Politik der Amis Heute noch gut?  Mal abgesehen davon das sie jeglichen Grund haben die Amis zu hassen, nach den ganzen Kriegen und Massakern die sie dort unten verrichtet haben.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

@Chester Bennington
Ich bin Deutscher und auch stolz drauf (nicht wieder in den falschen Hals bekommen), ich bin auch weder gläubig weder sonst noch irgendwas und ich kann Beam39 nur zustimmen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. September 2013)

Das US-Militär selbst scheint vernünftiger zu sein als der Präsident
Historische Blamage: Meuterei der US-Militärs zwang Obama zum Rückzug


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

> Hahlebob sagt:
> 
> Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, daß man vor allem Angst hat, diesen Krieg nicht gewinnen zu können.



Ich bin der selben Meinung ohne Verbündete hätte die USA kein Land gesehen, ich hätte es mir denoch gewünscht.

http://antikrieg.com/aktuell/2013_09_01_obama.htm


----------



## Beam39 (1. September 2013)

Ne ordentliche Klatsche für den Friedensnobelpreisträger, einfach unfassbar was für eine willkürliche Politik dort herrscht.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

Syrien: Obama lügt genauso lausig wie Bush | COMPACT Magazin
Das erkennen die Leute aber ganz schön spät.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Langsam glaube ich, dass du so ein USA Fanatiker bist.
> Wieso verteidigst du das Hirnlose Gesindel da drüben?
> 
> ...


 
Er antwortet nur komplett sachlich und richtig, auf deine Aussagen, die aber wiederrum komplett voreingenommen sind mit Anti-USA 




Ich finde man muss Obama aber auch etwas in Schutz nehmen. Sobald auf der Welt irgendwas passiert ist die erste Frage direkt "Was wird Obama dazu sagen?" oder "Wie werden die USA reagieren?". Die Europäischen Staaten sind meist mehr als zurückhaltend und Taten lassen diese sowieso nie folgen. 

Natürlich verstehe ich auch überhaupt nicht warum die USA zu allem immer Stellung beziehen. Hätte Obama seine Rote Linie nicht erwähnt, sondern nur gesagt, das ist mist was da abgeht, w#re er jetzt nicht in so einer Lage, bei sich in der Politik. Verstehen tu ich die Soldaten auch, finde es auch vollkommend richtig und gut, das die mal ihren Mund aufmachen.


----------



## Beam39 (1. September 2013)

Die Soldaten und ihre Familien haben auch genug durchgemacht. Sie wissen was auf sie, im Falle eines Angriffs, zukommen würde.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Er antwortet nur komplett sachlich und richtig, auf deine Aussagen, die aber wiederrum komplett voreingenommen sind mit Anti-USA


 
Mag ja sein, denoch bin ich der Meinung, jeder der das unterstützt, was die Amerikanische Regierung da abzieht ist in meinen Augen selbst ein Verbrecher/Terrorist und gehört an den Galgen.
Keiner hat sich in der letzten Jahren so viel Mist erlaubt, wie die USA, wer das nicht erkennt tut mir verdammt Leid, schönreden ist eine Sache aber das ist schon pure Dummheit.
Wie gesagt, die Amerikanische Regierung ist für mich Terrorist Nr. 1 auf diesem Planeten, an meiner Meinung wird sich auch nichts ändern und lieber geb ich mir selbst die Kugel als mich davon überzeugen zu lassen, dass es nicht so ist oder mich denen jemals zu beugen.
Wikileaks, Foreignpolicy und Konsorten dürften euch bekannt sein, mehr Fakten braucht man nicht.

Das war nun auch mein letzter Beitrag hier im Thread.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Langsam glaube ich, dass du so ein USA Fanatiker bist.
> Wieso verteidigst du das Hirnlose Gesindel da drüben?



a) Ich bin kein Fanatiker, ich sehe die Sache einfach nur nach den Fakten, die uns bekannt sind. Ich kenne keine Geheimdienst Akten, die kennt niemand von uns.

b) Ich verteidige niemanden, ich kritisiere Obamas Vorpreschen genau wie alle anderen auch. Anstatt erst mal die Ermittlungen der UN abzuwarten, scheint er eingreifen zu wollen.
Hier wird meiner Meinung aus Sicht der US Regierung zu schnell gedacht. Natürlich hat Obama vor einem Jahr was von einer roten Linie gesagt und daran wird er sich nun selbst messen wollen, aber als Präsident, der nicht mehr wieder gewählt werden kann, sollte er über seinen Schatten springen können und die Stellung beziehen, dass die rote Linie symbolischen Charakter hat und nicht wortgetreu übernehmen werden darf. Den nachfolgenden Shitstorm der Republikanischen Rechten muss er dann ertragen.

c) Ein ganzes Volk als "hirnloses Gesindel" zu bezeichnen, ist schon nicht mehr konform, du solltest deine Einstellung mal überdenken.



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich soll dir Gründe nennen?
> USA soll erstmal Beweise zeigen solange werde ich auch weiter die USA bashen.



Als die Sauerland Gruppe in Deutschland verhaftet wurde, geschah das auch, weil Informationen vom Bundesnachrichtendienst an den Verfassungsschutz weiter gegeben wurden (der BND bekam die Informationen von der NSA und CIA). Die Öffentlichkeit hat diese Informationen nie gesehen, trotzdem wurden die Männer festgenommen, angeklagt und verurteil, da die Beweislage eindeutig war.
Willst du also jetzt behaupten, nur weil du die Beweise, die die CIA dem BND gegeben hat, nicht gesehen hast, dass die Sauerland Gruppe völlig unschuldig ist und zu unrecht im Knast hockt?

Kein Geheimdienst wird irgendwelche Ermittlungsergebnisse öffentlich präsentieren.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Jeder Geheimdienst wird die Leute verfolgen, die derartige Geheimnisse an die Öffentlichkeit bringen (Der Fall Snowden)



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Les mal Seite 3 oder 4 dann wirst du lesen, dass ich damit die Amerikanische Regierung meine und ja, da ist nur Gesindel vertreten und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt, da wie hier im Forum Regeln haben.



Du kennst also jeden aus der Amerikanischen Regierung?
Kennst du Ernest Moniz? 
Ich kenne ihn und ich finde nicht, dass er irgendwie "Gesindel" ist.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, warum wirfst du allen Moslems vor sie würden so denken wie du MEINST und würden die ganzen Menschen drüben hassen? Da gehts um die Politik, und mal ehrlich, wer findet die Politik der Amis Heute noch gut?  Mal abgesehen davon das sie jeglichen Grund haben die Amis zu hassen, nach den ganzen Kriegen und Massakern die sie dort unten verrichtet haben.



Es geht immer um Macht, das war schon immer so.
Die Europäer haben in Afrika Menschen als Skalven verschleppt und ihnen die Freiheit und Menschenwürde geraubt.
Als das Öl wichtig wurde, haben sich die Menschen auf das konzentriert, und das Öl ist nun mal gerade im arabischen Raum sehr verbreitet.
Dazu kam dann der kalte Krieg und Russen und Amerikaner versuchten ihre Ideologien in örtliche Regionen zu pressen.
Der Mensch selbst ist dabei immer unwichtig gewesen, das ist heute nicht anders als früher und wird morgen auch noch so sein.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das US-Militär selbst scheint vernünftiger zu sein als der Präsident
> Historische Blamage: Meuterei der US-Militärs zwang Obama zum Rückzug



Ist doch vernünftig. 
Wenn die Angriffspläne nicht zu 100% durchdacht sind, ist ein Angriff nicht sinnvoll, bzw. der Ausgang nicht sicher.
Die militärischen Berater Obamas haben die Situation vielleicht auch zu leicht dargestellt.
Beurteilen kann man das nicht.



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich bin der selben Meinung ohne Verbündete hätte die USA kein Land gesehen, ich hätte es mir denoch gewünscht.
> 
> Gegen Krieg, Ausbeutung und Unterdrckung


 
Na, da hast du aber eine Webseite gefunden. 
Paul Roberts gehörte zum Staab von Reagan und hat dessen Wirtschaftspolitik mit begründet (und wir wissen ja alle, was Reagans Wirtschaftspolitik gebracht hat )



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Syrien: Obama lügt genauso lausig wie Bush | COMPACT Magazin
> Das erkennen die Leute aber ganz schön spät.



Die Seite ist ja noch besser. 
Da gibt ordentlich Verschwörungstheorien über 9/11, das Mursi Regime ist auf Befehl der USA gestürzt worden, usw.
Mehr Propaganda geht ja schon gar nicht.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss Obama aber auch etwas in Schutz nehmen. Sobald auf der Welt irgendwas passiert ist die erste Frage direkt "Was wird Obama dazu sagen?" oder "Wie werden die USA reagieren?". Die Europäischen Staaten sind meist mehr als zurückhaltend und Taten lassen diese sowieso nie folgen.



Das ist leider immer so.
Als die Europäer den Kosovo Konflikt nicht selbst regeln konnten (weil sie sich nicht einig waren), intervenierten die USA und sorgten dafür, dass der Völkermord beendet wurde.
Sobald irgendwo ein Konflikt ist, wird immer lauthals geschrieen, aber nie wird was gemacht. Die Europäer sind sich ja nie einig, die Russen wollen sich nicht einmischen und den Chinesen ist eh alles egal. Bleiben also nur die USA übrig. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich verstehe ich auch überhaupt nicht warum die USA zu allem immer Stellung beziehen. Hätte Obama seine Rote Linie nicht erwähnt, sondern nur gesagt, das ist mist was da abgeht, w#re er jetzt nicht in so einer Lage, bei sich in der Politik. Verstehen tu ich die Soldaten auch, finde es auch vollkommend richtig und gut, das die mal ihren Mund aufmachen.



Obama hat Rhetorik betrieben, wie es einst Schröder auch gemacht hat, als er nach 9/11 gelabert hat, dass es uneingeschränkte Unterstützung für die USA gibt (was natürlich Blödsinn ist, uneingeschränkt... ) und das nachher wieder zurück gezogen hat, als er sagte, dass er den Irak Krieg nicht mit unterstützen würde (das einzige, was Schröder während seiner Amtszeit richtig gemacht hat, während Merkel damals bei Bush war und gesagt hat, dass die Union mit in den Krieg ziehen würde).



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Soldaten und ihre Familien haben auch genug durchgemacht. Sie wissen was auf sie, im Falle eines Angriffs, zukommen würde.



Genau, wobei es ja nur um Raktenangriffe geht und die kann man heute bequem von zu Hause aus machen.
Außerdem ist Obama ein Fan der Drohnen. Sollten also militärische Ziele nicht mit Raketen von Schiffen aus erreichbar sein, wird er eher seine Drohnen schicken als Soldaten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das US-Militär selbst scheint vernünftiger zu sein als der Präsident
> Historische Blamage: Meuterei der US-Militärs zwang Obama zum Rückzug



Na, geht doch. Immer schön ein Zeichen der Vernunft zu sehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. September 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das die Usa und andere wirklich vorhaben Syrien den Krieg zu erklären (darum auch das zögern, weil sie wissen das deren Bevölkerung dagegen ist), weil Russland und Iran nämlich Syrien mit Waffen/Technologie beliefert, die beiden Staaten suchen ja schon lange indirekt eine Konfrontation auf Umwegen, das ist deren Gelegenheit, wenns schief geht haben sie ja nichts zu verlieren und wenn es gelingt erhöht dies ihr ansehen in der Diktatorischen Welt (zb China).


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2013)

Islamisten in Syrien: Deutsche sind an Ermordung syrischer Christen beteiligt - Syrien - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Nur mal was aktuelles zu diesen ""Freiheitskämpfern""

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H_THh-2lz4

Mujahidins sind ebenso vertreten im Kampf gegen Assad.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Und?
Ist doch bekannt, dass solche Kriege Islamisten anzieht, die dann nicht für die Sache des dortigen Volkes kämpfen, sondern einfach nur kämpfen, egal gegen wen.
Trotzdem sind die Mehrheit der Leute Syrer sind, die keine Lust mehr auf Assad haben.


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2013)

Und das weißt du woher? Stehst du im Kontakt zum syrischen Volk? Zum einen sagst du, du kannst nicht wissen was da Unten abgeht und auf der anderen Seite sprichst du für das Volk dort unten und sagst sie hätten keine Lust auf Assad. Würden die Leute keine Lust mehr auf Assad haben meinst du es würden noch soviele Soldaten tapfer an seiner Seite kämpfen?

Hör auf Dinge zu behaupten die du nicht belegen kannst und misch dich nicht in Dinge ein die du überhaupt nicht verstehst. Das syrische Volk ist überwiegend Schiitisch/ Alawitisch, aus diesem Grund regiert Assad dort und diese Leute die dort gegen Assad kämpfen sind Salafiten und deren totfeinde, was kapierst du daran nicht?

Meinst du die Leute lassen diejenigen an die Macht die sie dann einem nach den anderen köpfen werden? Meine Güte..


----------



## Empath (2. September 2013)

Merkel will an der Front in Syrien kaempfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

Solche Kriege ziehen Islamisten an, das ist überall so. Das war im Irak genauso wie in Afghanistan.
Das kann man nicht verhindern.

Und ich bilde mir meine Meinung, indem ich Fakten studiere, oder lebst du dort und hast alle Informationen?
Denkst du echt, dass Assad nur gegen Terroristen kämpft?
Wieso tötet er dann sein Volk?

Wie in anderen Ländern auch haben die Menschen, die dort leben, sich gegen das Regime erhoben.
Assad hat die Aufstände sofort mit Panzern bekämpft.
Das führte zu einer Eskalation und nun herrscht dort ein Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## DP455 (2. September 2013)

Ich würde mir (m)eine fundierte Meinung auch gerne mit Hilfe von stichhaltigen Fakten bilden. Nur leider ist die Faktenlage dürftig, was genauso für die Verbrechen des Assad-Regimes wie auch für die der oppositionellen Kräfte gilt. Das sagen übrigens auch viele Reporter, die dort vor Ort sind oder aus benachbarten Ländern berichten. Insofern würde ich mich zurückhalten, was Behauptungen / Mutmaßungen etc., egal in welche Richtung, angeht. Dass eine lückenlos Aufklärung der Vorkommnisse nicht (in erster Linie) durch solche Kräfte erfolgen kann, die dort eigene Interessen vertreten, sollte klar sein. Hier können nur unabhängige Instanzen/Organisationen für Aufklärung sorgen. Die USA, Frankreich, Großbritannien oder die Türkei sind das nicht und kommen dafür ganz sicher nicht in Frage. Warten wir doch mal ab, was die Ermittlungen der UN-Inspektoren ergeben...


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2013)

Ich stehe im Kontakt zu verschiedensten Leuten die etwas mehr in Kontakt zum syrischen Volk stehen als ich und du, was hälst du davon? Einer davon ist ein sehr guter bekannter hier lebender Syrer. 

Assad kämpft zu 99% gegen Terroristen, richtig. Und er töten sein Volk nicht, es sind eben diese Terroristen die die Massaker verrichten, unter anderem zählen Christen zu den Opfern wie auch Kurden. Natürlich sterben auch unschuldige durch Kugeln und Bomben der syrischen Armee, aber ich weiß nicht wie oft ich noch erwähnen soll das es sich dort um einen Krieg handelt und jeder Krieg bis dato auch unschuldige Opfer gefordert hat!

Die Leute die sich dort erhoben haben waren AUCH Salafisten und verschiedenste Extremisten, Leute die einen Gottesstaat und die Scharia einführen wollten, Terroristen mein Freund! Diese würdest du genauso mit Panzern bekämpfen wie es dein geliebtes USA seit Jahrzehnten tut.

Leute wie du studieren Fakten die alles sind, nur nicht Wahrheitsgetreu, oder wer sagt dir das diese "Fakten" der Wahrheit entsprechen? Du könntest mir nicht einmal sagen was Alawiten sind wenn ich dich fragen würde, willst mir aber erzählen was dort unten abgeht und wer gegen wen kämpft, also bitte.. Könntest bei der Bild anfangen, für die sind Alawiten "Sektenanhänger"..

Aber ist verständlich das du keine anderen Fakten studieren kannst, so Pro-Usa wie die Brille ist die du aufhast. Hätte ich diese Brille auf wärs für mich genauso unverständlich wieso die USA den Terroristen helfen will oder hilft, die doch eigentlich ihre Gegner sind. Mit dieser Brille kann Assad nur schlecht sein.

Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wieviele Anhänger und Unterstützer Assad hat, sei es im Iran, dem Libanon, der Türkei etc. pp. Es sind lediglich gewisse Medien die Assad ins schlechte Licht ziehen, aber sogar hier haben einige gegengelenkt weil auch sie gemerkt haben das das dort unten ein Jihad ist und mittlerweile Terroristen gegen Assad kämpfen.


----------



## Empath (2. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Kriege ziehen Islamisten an, das ist überall so. Das war im Irak genauso wie in Afghanistan.
> Das kann man nicht verhindern.
> 
> Und ich bilde mir meine Meinung, indem ich Fakten studiere, oder lebst du dort und hast alle Informationen?
> ...


 
Du weißt aber schon , dass die meisten der "Rebellen" nicht mal syrisch sprechen !! (korrekter heisst es arabisch mit dem syrischen Akzent und als Zweitsprache Arameeisch)
Das sind ja mehrheitlich die gleichen lybischen "Rebellen", die nicht mal lybisch gesprochen haben, aber für den Sturz des Anti-Dollar "Diktators"-Gaddafi und unmässig Genozid an der lybischen Bevölkerung sorgten, die sich zur Wehr setzten.
Natürlich mithilfe der braven "eingeschränkten" Nato-Präzisionsschläge. 
Dafür gehört Lybien und der Erz/Öl jetzt den "Richtigen" (deiner Meinung nach) und einen Dollar-Verfechter weniger (war ursprunglich der Hauptgrund für den Angriffskrieg. Sadam wollte auch nicht mehr in Dollars handeln

Übrigens sollte in Lybien auch der gleiche Sarin-Gas Angriff inszeniert werden.
Ist ja auch damals fast komplett importiert worden.



> Die türkische Polizei hat syrische Rebellen hochgenommen und 2 kg Sarin-Nervengas gefunden. Außerdem ein paar Granaten und diverse Schusswaffen. Der Punkt ist: der Westen versucht seit fast einem Jahr, Nervengas-Anschläge von Assad herbeizureden, aber Assad macht keine. Das ist eine von der Uno geächtete Waffengattung, das kann man nicht mal eben im Internet ordern. Wo zur Hölle haben die Rebellen das bitte her? Und gegen wen würden sie das einsetzen wollen? Mit Giftgas kann man nicht ordentlich zielen, das eignet sich nur für Terroranschläge oder den Einsatz aus Raketen oder Flugzeugen abgeworfen oder Fernzünder.


Bloss hat CIA nicht allen "Rebellen" ausreichend Chemie- und Politik-Unterricht gegeben.




> *USA unterstützten Saddams Giftgas-Einsatz gegen Iran*
> 
> Die USA werfen Syrien den Einsatz von Giftgas vor. Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht: Aus im Jahre 2009 veröffentlichten CIA-Dokumenten geht hervor, dass der Irak im Ersten Golfkrieg mehrfach chemische Kampfstoffe (Giftgas) gegen den Iran eingesetzt hat - mit Unterstützung der USA.
> 
> ...


UN-Experten finden Beweise - Giftgas der Rebellen in Syrien stammte aus Saudi-Arabien


USA hat gesprochen – Assad muss weg


Obama hat entschieden, dass es sicherer ist, den Kongress zu kaufen, als einen Alleingang zu machen


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher? Stehst du im Kontakt zum syrischen Volk? Zum einen sagst du, du kannst nicht wissen was da Unten abgeht und auf der anderen Seite sprichst du für das Volk dort unten und sagst sie hätten keine Lust auf Assad. Würden die Leute keine Lust mehr auf Assad haben meinst du es würden noch soviele Soldaten tapfer an seiner Seite kämpfen?


Ich stehe zufällig auch in Kontakt mit einigen Syrern und die haben mir merkwürdigerweise allesamt das genaue Gegenteil von diesem regelrechtem Wust an Schmarren, den du hier verbreitest, erzählt.
Dir ist doch hoffentlich klar, dass es in Syrien nur die Baath-Partei gibt, welche sich zwar in Koalition mit einigen Blockparteien befindet, aber eine Opposition nicht zugelassen ist und somit Syrien nichts anderes als eine Beinahe-Diktatur ist? Die Baath hatte sich vor vielen Jahren an die Macht geputscht und sich damals schon radikalisiert und war ständig in Reichweite des Arms des Militärs. Heute ist diese Partei auch nicht viel mehr als die Fuchtel eines radikalen, z.T. aus ursprünglich verarmten Alawiten-Familien stammenden Militär-Apparates, welcher seit je her nur seinen Einfluss konsolidieren will.

Der Syrer, mit dem ich geredet habe (bzw. mit seiner Frau, er konnte weder Deutsch noch richtig Englisch) war in seinem Land ein Regime-Kritiker, einer der vielen, die sich schon zu Anfangs gegen Assad gestellt haben und auch keinen guten Stand da unten hatte. Er kam aus einer guten Familie, ist verhältnismäßig gut gebildet (er arbeitete als Journalist) und gehört den Sunniten an, wie übrigens 70% der Bevölkerung von Syrien.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Hör auf Dinge zu behaupten die du nicht belegen kannst und misch dich nicht in Dinge ein die du überhaupt nicht verstehst. Das syrische Volk ist überwiegend Schiitisch/ Alawitisch, aus diesem Grund regiert Assad dort und diese Leute die dort gegen Assad kämpfen sind Salafiten und deren totfeinde, was kapierst du daran nicht?


Die Leute die da unten gegen Assad kämpfen, waren bzw. sind immernoch die, welche ursprünglich für Oppositionsparteien sind und damit eine _*echte*_ Demokratie einführen wollten, das war nie allein ein Glaubenskrieg bzw. Aufstand, es ging allen voran um die Politik und dessen moralischer Auslegung. Assads Gegner, "Terroristen", wie du sie nennst, werden überigens von den Muslimbrüdern, welche den Jihad offiziell ablehnen, unterstützt, Dissidenten, also Systemkritikern, welche wie schon eben erwähnt, mit der politischen Lage unzufrieden sind, der freien Syrischen Armee, welche sich nur auf strategische Schlüsselpunkte von Assads Armee konzentrieren und eben Sympathisanten der gesamten Bewegung, die aus ähnlichen Gründen mit Assads Vorgehen nicht einverstanden sind. Als "Drittparteien" sind die hier teilweise monierten "Terroristen" mitaufgeführt, die so mit der offiziellen Opposition nicht viel am Hut haben, die einen wollen das Land einen und der andere Teil sind Kurden, welche von Assad und seiner Regierung noch nie einen positiven Stellenwert hatten, da ist es klar, dass die jetzt die Chance ergreifen und gegen ihn mitmischen wollen.

Und diese "Soldaten", die "tapfer an Assads Seite kämpfen" sind übrigens:

- Der Syrische Geheimdienst, welcher durchaus in der Lage ist, die Berichterstattung nach außen hin zu unterwandern (glaubst du etwa, die Leute die behaupten, Assad wäre kein Verbrecher, wären nicht ebenfalls manipuliert?)
-Hisbollah
-die PFLP-GC

...und jetzt denke nochmal ganz scharf nach (oder informiere dich darüber) was die beiden letztgenannten laut UN bzw. EU und USA-Definition sind.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Leute lassen diejenigen an die Macht die sie dann einem nach den anderen köpfen werden? Meine Güte..


Für Assad selber wurde übrigens extra die Verfassung geändert, damit er  überhaupt ins Amt übertreten konnte (damals war er eigentlich zu jung)  und wen hätte das Referendum damals sonst wählen sollen, wenn es ohnehin  nur eine Partei bzw. möglicherweise nichtmal einen anderen Kandidaten gab?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Assad kämpft zu 99% gegen Terroristen,


Wie gesagt, auf die "Drittpartei", welche z.T. aus Radikalen besteht, trifft diese Aussage vielleicht noch zu, aber Assad selber wird ja auch von Terroristen unterstützt, ich würde an deiner Stelle deine "99%" noch mal mathematisch in die Relation setzen, die Konfliktparteien nochmal genau analysieren, die Summe der Terroristen in den einzelnen Parteien bilden und das Gesamtergebnis aufstellen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und er töten sein Volk nicht, es sind eben diese Terroristen die die  Massaker verrichten, unter anderem zählen Christen zu den Opfern wie  auch Kurden. Natürlich sterben auch unschuldige durch Kugeln und Bomben  der syrischen Armee, aber ich weiß nicht wie oft ich noch erwähnen soll  das es sich dort um einen Krieg handelt und jeder Krieg bis dato auch  unschuldige Opfer gefordert hat!


Es gibt zahlreiche, ausländische Terroristen, die jetzt in das Land einwandern, und ungestraft Unschuldige ermorden, die nicht ihrer Glaubensrichtung sind, das war aber in Libyen schon nicht anders. Auch die Ziffer der Vergewaltigungen/Misshandlungen dürfte auf allen Seiten vorhanden sein, aber ebenfalls etwas, was durch sowas gefördert wird, die US-Amerikaner haben im 2. Weltkrieg auch französische Frauen vergewaltigt, heute kein Geheimnis mehr. 
Assads Armee entstammt, wie ich ja schon erwähnt habe, ebenfalls den Alawiten und werden ihm auch ohne weiteres folgen, aber wie ich immer wieder betone, das da unten ist kein Glaubenskrieg allein, es ging um die Erschaffung einer Demokratie bzw. einem anderen politischen System und nicht dem Jihad oder sonst irgendwelchen religionsgespeisten Kriegen, auch wenn es jetzt da unten Parteien gibt, die es zu einem machen wollen.



So, jetzt habe ich einen fetten Post in einem von mir schon immer boykottiertem Unterforum in einem von mir seit längerer Zeit insgesamt boykottiertem Forum gesetzt - das alles hier ist genauso wie die Syrien-Krise, unglaublich schlimm aber man kann halt doch nicht wegeschauen.


----------



## Beam39 (3. September 2013)

Weißt du, das alles was du geschrieben hast liest sich recht schön und man meint der Text wurde von jemandem verfasst der weiß wovon er spricht, aber leider Gottes bleiben deine Aussagen nichts anderes als erfundene und zusammengesetzte Informationen von Leuten (Salafiten) die offensichtliche Feinde des Regimes sind, da sich wirklich alles Kontra-Assad strukturiert und ein bisschen Wikipedia. Das alles reicht aber nicht um einen objektiven Blick in das Geschehen zu bekommen.



> ist verhältnismäßig gut gebildet (er arbeitete als Journalist) und  gehört den Sunniten an, wie übrigens 70% der Bevölkerung von Syrien.


Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Ein Salafitisch extremistischer Teil dieser 70% wollen nicht einsehen unter einer Schiitisch/ Alawitischen Politik zu leben, und genau deshalb kam es zu Demonstrationen. Die Einführung einer "Demokratie" wurde und wird nur als Vorwand benutzt, um nach dem Fall des Regimes eigene Interessen umsetzen zu können und das würde die Scharia bedeuten, weder Demokratie noch Monarchie. Das was du dort Heute siehst hat schon lange nichts mehr mit einem Versuch die Demokratie einführen zu wollen, zu tun, das ist ein Jihad auf Seiten der "Rebellen", ob dus wahrhaben willst oder nicht, ob es deine sunnitischen Kritiker wahrhaben wollen oder nicht.




> die sich schon zu Anfangs gegen Assad gestellt haben und auch keinen guten Stand da unten hatte


In welchem arabischen Land gibt es keine Kritiker und in welchem Land genießen diese Kritiker einen guten Stand? Die Alawiten wurden zu Zeiten der Osmanen genauso verfolgt, getötet und waren nicht viel mehr wert als Vieh, was versuchst du mir damit zu erklären? Meinst du die Alawiten haben dort unten einen guten Stand, wenn es heißt man kommt ins Paradies wenn man das Blut eines Alawiten trinkt?



> Dir ist doch hoffentlich klar, dass es in Syrien nur die Baath-Partei  gibt, welche sich zwar in Koalition mit einigen Blockparteien befindet,  aber eine Opposition nicht zugelassen ist und somit Syrien nichts  anderes als eine Beinahe-Diktatur ist? Die Baath hatte sich vor vielen  Jahren an die Macht geputscht und sich damals schon radikalisiert und  war ständig in Reichweite des Arms des Militärs. Heute ist diese Partei  auch nicht viel mehr als die Fuchtel eines radikalen, z.T. aus  ursprünglich verarmten Alawiten-Familien stammenden Militär-Apparates,  welcher seit je her nur seinen Einfluss konsolidieren will.


Von einem "Putsch" zu sprechen halte ich für ziemlich wage, denn wäre dieser Putsch damals positiv für die salafitisch extremistische Seite ausgefallen wäre es kein Putsch mehr, sondern hieße lediglich eine Reform der Politik Ebenso würde ich den Begriff "radikalisiert" mit verfestigt austauschen, denn wer einen solchen Machtkampf gewinnt der will ihn auch nicht einfach hergeben. Das erklärt auch die Besetzung des Militärs mit eigenen Leuten um etwaige Aufstandsversuche zu vermeiden.

Und "Einfluss konsoldieren" würde ich gekonnt durch "schützen des Regimes vor Extremisten" ersetzen, denn mal ehrlich: In welchem Land ist es bisher soweit gekommen das eine bis dato Jahrhunderte lang verfolgte und massakrierte Minderheit die Macht in einem Land übernehmen und sich gegen 80% der Bevölkerung durchsetzen konnte? Ist doch klar das nun eben diese Minderheit und der alte Feind ein Dorn im Auge der Leute ist.

Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Sunniten in der Baath-Partei die bis Heute keinerlei Probleme hatten und nach wie vor für diese Regierung arbeiten.

In anderen arabischen Ländern ist in solchen Fällen die Rede von einer Monarchie ist, aber beim bösen Assad-Regime heißt es Putsch und Diktatur 



> Die Leute die da unten gegen Assad kämpfen, waren bzw. sind immernoch  die, welche ursprünglich für Oppositionsparteien sind und damit eine _*echte*_  Demokratie einführen wollten, das war nie allein ein Glaubenskrieg bzw.  Aufstand, es ging allen voran um die Politik und dessen moralischer  Auslegung. Assads Gegner, "Terroristen", wie du sie nennst, werden  überigens von den Muslimbrüdern, welche den Jihad offiziell ablehnen,  unterstützt, Dissidenten, also Systemkritikern, welche wie schon eben  erwähnt, mit der politischen Lage unzufrieden sind, der freien Syrischen  Armee, welche sich nur auf strategische Schlüsselpunkte von Assads  Armee konzentrieren und eben Sympathisanten der gesamten Bewegung, die  aus ähnlichen Gründen mit Assads Vorgehen nicht einverstanden sind. Als  "Drittparteien" sind die hier teilweise monierten "Terroristen"  mitaufgeführt, die so mit der offiziellen Opposition nicht viel am Hut  haben, die einen wollen das Land einen und der andere Teil sind Kurden,  welche von Assad und seiner Regierung noch nie einen positiven  Stellenwert hatten, da ist es klar, dass die jetzt die Chance ergreifen  und gegen ihn mitmischen wollen.
> 
> Und diese "Soldaten", die "tapfer an Assads Seite kämpfen" sind übrigens:
> 
> ...


Die Leute (und ihre Vorfahren) die da Unten gegen Assad kämpfen, waren noch nie für eine Demokratie, sonder für einen Sturz des Alawitischen-Regimes da sie in ihren Augen ungläubige (Kafir's) sind, und welcher Extremist lebt schon gerne unter einer solchen Führung? Ach ja, die guten Muslimbrüder die den Jihad "Offiziell" ablehnen, mein Guter. Wieviele der hier lebenden Salafis lehnen offiziell den Jihad ab? Diese Aussage relativiert sich dann wieder schnell wenn plötzlich Salafis die den Jihad ablehnen in Syrien zum Jihad aufrufen. Die Muslimbrüder sind ein "friedlicher" Zweig der salafitischen Extremisten um ihre Ideolige auf andere Art und Weise durchzusetzen, eben auf die angeblich "friedliche", ihr Ziel ist es eben unter diesem Deckmantel Freunde zu gewinnen und im Falle eines Erfolgs alles zu radikalisieren, nichts anderes.

Es gibt dort keine Parteien die aus unterschiedlichen Aspekten kämpfen, im ersten Augenblick mag das vielleicht so aussehen, sobald man aber mal Eins und Eins zusammensetzt (woran man dich offensichtlich dran hindert)stehen dort Salafis an der Front die gegen ein alawitisches Regime kämpfen, und das eben diese Alawiten Totfeinde der Salafiten sind muss ich doch nich noch ein zehntes mal erwähnen, oder etwa doch?

Tja, jetzt denk du, mein lieber Salafiten-Freund, mal drüber nach warum grade die Hisbollah und PFLP-GC dem Regime ausnahmslose Unterstützung leisten? Richtig, wie schon erwähnt sind die Alawiten aus religiöser Sicht ein Zweig der Schiiten und stehen sich somit sehr nahe, und ach ja Moment da war ja was mit den Schiiten und Sunniten/ Salafiten, das diese beiden Parteien sich seit Jahrhunderten teilweise bekriegen, ist nichts Neues mehr. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter zurück gehen und dir erklären wieso und weshalb es Schiiten und Sunniten gibt und wieso diese sich bekriegen, aber von solchen Dingen verstehst du nichts.

Ich habe nachgedacht und kann dir sagen das die Hisbollah aus Sicht der EU keine terroristische Gruppierung ist, lediglich ihre Miliz und auch aus Sicht er UN ist die Hisbollah keine gelistete terroristische Gruppierung, aber ist ja klar das die USA in der Hisbollah Terroristen sehen, ist doch Amerika Mama Israels.

Wobei ich dir sagen muss das es mir ziemlich Wurst ist wer wen als was sieht, ich weiß wovon ich rede, und das genügt.



> Für Assad selber wurde übrigens extra die Verfassung geändert, damit er   überhaupt ins Amt übertreten konnte (damals war er eigentlich zu jung)   und wen hätte das Referendum damals sonst wählen sollen, wenn es  ohnehin  nur eine Partei bzw. möglicherweise nichtmal einen anderen  Kandidaten gab?


Wiegesagt, in anderen sunnitisch/ salafitisch geführten arabischen Ländern wäre jetzt die rede von "monarchie, gehört sich so" aber gut, lassen wir das mal bei Seite.



> Wie gesagt, auf die "Drittpartei", welche z.T. aus Radikalen besteht


"Zum Teil (!!!) aus Radikalen", tut mir leid aber Menschen die andere Menschen köpfen/ schlachten/ verbrennen und Herzen essen sind nicht "zum Teil" radikal, eine ziemlich geschmacklose Aussage, aber ich kann dich mittlerweile gut einreihen.



> aber Assad selber wird ja auch von Terroristen unterstützt, ich würde an  deiner Stelle deine "99%" noch mal mathematisch in die Relation setzen,  die Konfliktparteien nochmal genau analysieren, die Summe der  Terroristen in den einzelnen Parteien bilden und das Gesamtergebnis  aufstellen.


Für dich sind es Terroristen, für den Iran, den Libanon, Palästina etc. sind diese Leute Soldaten. Da ich dir die ganze Zeit zur Schau stelle um was für "Rebellen" es sich dort wirklich handelt, nehme ich die 99%, setze sie mathematisch in Relation bilde die Summe in der Partei und komme auf ein Ergebnis von *99.9 %*



> Es gibt zahlreiche, ausländische Terroristen, die jetzt in das Land  einwandern, und ungestraft Unschuldige ermorden, die nicht ihrer  Glaubensrichtung sind, das war aber in Libyen schon nicht anders.  Auch die Ziffer der Vergewaltigungen/Misshandlungen dürfte auf allen  Seiten vorhanden sein, aber ebenfalls etwas, was durch sowas gefördert  wird, die US-Amerikaner haben im 2. Weltkrieg auch französische Frauen  vergewaltigt, heute kein Geheimnis mehr.
> Assads Armee entstammt, wie ich ja schon erwähnt habe, ebenfalls den  Alawiten und werden ihm auch ohne weiteres folgen, aber wie ich immer  wieder betone, das da unten ist kein Glaubenskrieg allein, es ging um  die Erschaffung einer Demokratie bzw. einem anderen politischen System  und nicht dem Jihad oder sonst irgendwelchen religionsgespeisten  Kriegen, auch wenn es jetzt da unten Parteien gibt, die es zu einem  machen wollen.


In keinem arabischen Land wird es jemals Aufständische geben die für die Erschaffung einer Demokratie kämpfen werden, wer dies glaubt ist ein Narr.

In welchem Land gibt es dort eine funktionierende Demokratie? Führe dir die Zahl mal vor Augen und du wirst zu deinem bedauern feststellen müssen das sowas dort unten nicht existiert, sie funktioniert ja nichteinmal in der Türkei, dem modernsten islamischen Staat, also höre mir bitte auf etwas von Demokratie-Sympathisanten auf Seiten der Sunniten/ Salafiten im arabischen Raum zu erzählen die am Ende des Tages eh nur die Scharia im Kopf haben.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Weißt du, das alles was du geschrieben hast liest sich recht schön und man meint der Text wurde von jemandem verfasst der weiß wovon er spricht, aber leider Gottes bleiben deine Aussagen nichts anderes als erfundene und zusammengesetzte Informationen von Leuten (Salafiten) die offensichtliche Feinde des Regimes sind, da sich wirklich alles Kontra-Assad strukturiert und ein bisschen Wikipedia. Das alles reicht aber nicht um einen objektiven Blick in das Geschehen zu bekommen.


Nö, diese Informationen setzen sich aus der Bibliothek meiner Universität, der Zeitung und Nachrichtenmagazine und Erfahrungsberichte von syrischen Asylanten zusammen und vielleicht noch ein bisschen Allgemeinbildung. Diejenigen, mit denen ich geredet hab, waren keine bekennenden Salafisten, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Leute, die mit Assad bzw. dem politischem System Syriens nicht zufrieden waren und ziemlich liberal und offen eingestellt waren, und gewiss keine islamistischen Traditionalisten.  Ich habe glaube ich noch nie einen Salafisten persönlich irgendwo getroffen.

Es waren Leute, denen es in Syrien mies erging, die alles mögliche berappeln mussten, um nach Deutschland zu kommen, weil sie um sich und ihre Kinder fürchteten, viele von ihnen wollten ein Syrien ohne Diktatur, viele von ihnen hatten bereits Angehörige verloren und viele von ihnen sahen sich einem hoffnungslosem Bürgerkrieg ausgesetzt, welcher ihr Land verwüstete und dadurch jeglichen Glauben in irgendetwas und -jemand verloren hatten.

Alles Leute, die es schon verstörend finden, wenn sie hören, das es in Deutschland asylfeindliche Lager gibt, was glaubst du was sie wohl denken, wenn sie hören, dass sie allesamt mit Salafiten in einen Topf geworfen werden? Ich kann mich für deine unverhohlene Schätzung dieser Leute für sie gerne bedanken, wenn du willst.


Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Ein Salafitisch extremistischer Teil dieser 70% wollen nicht einsehen unter einer Schiitisch/ Alawitischen Politik zu leben, und genau deshalb kam es zu Demonstrationen. Die Einführung einer "Demokratie" wurde und wird nur als Vorwand benutzt, um nach dem Fall des Regimes eigene Interessen umsetzen zu können und das würde die Scharia bedeuten, weder Demokratie noch Monarchie. Das was du dort Heute siehst hat schon lange nichts mehr mit einem Versuch die Demokratie einführen zu wollen, zu tun, das ist ein Jihad auf Seiten der "Rebellen", ob dus wahrhaben willst oder nicht, ob es deine sunnitischen Kritiker wahrhaben wollen oder nicht.


Dieser Mann war und ist kein Salafist, er ist wie gesagt anpassungsfähig und modern eingestellt, seine Eltern waren Sunniten, er wurde aber neutral erzogen, ohne irgend' einen Glauben aufgezwungen bekommen zu haben, er hat sich lediglich mit der Religion auseinandergesetzt und sich halt in die breite Masse eingegliedert (wie auch seine Frau) aber seinen Kindern will er diese Wahl selber überlassen, auch wenn er sie natürlich damit konfrontiert. Du kennst zwar nicht mal den Namen dieser Person, weißt aber offenkundig im Voraus schon, wie sie eingestellt ist und was sie denkt, das ist wirklich respektabel, ich hoffe, du kannst mir mal was davon beibringen, so Gedankenlesen von Leuten über hohe Distanz vom Hörensagen her, klingt sehr praktisch, machst du das mit deinem Steuerberater auch?

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Wer hat dir denn diese Flöhe ins Ohr gesetzt?
Du wirfst irgendwelche religiösen Extremisten mit objektiv denkenden, an Freiheit und Demokratie glaubenden, kämpferischen Menschen in einen Topf, Leute von denen du keine Ahnung hast, du kannst kaum wissen was sie denken, die eine völlig andere Lebenseinstellung als du und ich haben.
Es gibt da unten genug Leute (Menschen, wie die, mit denen ich geredet habe) welche gegen Assad's Regime, die Regierungsforum und das diktatorische Vorgehen hatten, aber es niemals mit Waffengewalt zu bekämpfen versuchten. Assad hat das ganze Massaker losgetreten, indem er genau diese Leute mit Soldaten, Panzer, Granaten und später Flugzeuge, Boden-Boden-Raketen und (*möglicherweise*) Giftgas bekämpfen hat lassen. Selbst Mubarak hat irgendwann eingelenkt, Assad macht es genauso wie Gaddafi, er meint er wäre bis in alle Ewigkeit im Recht und will unter keinen Umständen seine Macht verlieren. Wenn er wirklich so ein Freund des Volkes ist, wie du es behauptest, dann hätte er es schon von Beginn an vermieden, indem er gesprächsbereit gewesen wäre, sich mit dem Westen offen auseinandergesetzt hätte und offen für eine Demokratie bereit gewesen wäre. Aber nein, er musste, wie jeder andere Diktatur auch, sofort mich Sturmgewehr und Co. gegen aufsässige Demonstranten vorgehen und zwar mit brutalstmöglichen Mitteln, welche, die Tiananmen alle Ehre machen, und damit einen Konflikt losgetreten, welcher bislang mehr als 100.000 Todesopfer gefordert hat.



Beam39 schrieb:


> In welchem arabischen Land gibt es keine Kritiker und in welchem Land genießen diese Kritiker einen guten Stand? Die Alawiten wurden zu Zeiten der Osmanen genauso verfolgt, getötet und waren nicht viel mehr wert als Vieh, was versuchst du mir damit zu erklären? Meinst du die Alawiten haben dort unten einen guten Stand, wenn es heißt man kommt ins Paradies wenn man das Blut eines Alawiten trinkt?


Und was genau willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?
Die Juden in Deutschland wurden zur Zeiten Hitlers genauso verfolgt und getötet und sehen es auch nicht als Entschuldigung an, heute die Leute unter ihnen leiden zu lassen (aber um Palästinänser zu schlachten, das ist aber ein anderes Thema).
Kritiker von Regierungen gibt es überall, alle aus verschiedenen Gründen, nur nennt man es in zivilisierten Industrieländern "Opposition", wenn sie in der Politik selbst vertreten sind, oder halt ganz normal Leute mit anderer Meinung, aber *nicht* Terroristen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Von einem "Putsch" zu sprechen halte ich für ziemlich wage, denn wäre dieser Putsch damals positiv für die salafitisch extremistische Seite ausgefallen wäre es kein Putsch mehr, sondern hieße lediglich eine Reform der Politik Ebenso würde ich den Begriff "radikalisiert" mit verfestigt austauschen, denn wer einen solchen Machtkampf gewinnt der will ihn auch nicht einfach hergeben. Das erklärt auch die Besetzung des Militärs mit eigenen Leuten um etwaige Aufstandsversuche zu vermeiden.


"Wage"? Du hältst es für "wage" von einem Putsch zu sprechen, wenn über fast 800 Menschen getötet, fast zwei Dutzend hingerichtet und das ganze Scharmützel im Hintergrund geplant wurde?
Deine Definition von "Putsch" würde ich mal gerne hören, genauso wie die von "Radikaliserung", die damals durch sowjetischen Nationalismus und der Ermordung vieler hundert Regime-Gegner, gespeist wurde.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und "Einfluss konsoldieren" würde ich gekonnt durch "schützen des Regimes vor Extremisten" ersetzen, denn mal ehrlich: In welchem Land ist es bisher soweit gekommen das eine bis dato Jahrhunderte lang verfolgte und massakrierte Minderheit die Macht in einem Land übernehmen und sich gegen 80% der Bevölkerung durchsetzen konnte? Ist doch klar das nun eben diese Minderheit und der alte Feind ein Dorn im Auge der Leute ist.


Es wurde vor Extremisten "geschützt" ja, das schloss aber auch jene mit ein, die schon allein gegen diesen Einfluss waren.
Weißt du, wie viele Menschen durch Hafiz Al-Assad gefoltert und getötet wurden?
Glaubst du ernsthaft, eine massakrierte Minderheit rechtfertigt das Massaker an anderen? Ich hoffe ich missverstehe deine Aussage nur, ansonsten müsste ich meinen, ich habe es hier mit einem hochkarätigem Angehörigen eben jener Macht zu tun.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Sunniten in der Baath-Partei die bis Heute keinerlei Probleme hatten und nach wie vor für diese Regierung arbeiten.


...jene Sunniten, die sich nicht aufgelehnt hatten, es gut ging und denen die Politik scheißegal war? Redest du von den Beamten? Ja, davon haben wir in Deutschland auch zu viele.



Beam39 schrieb:


> In anderen arabischen Ländern ist in solchen Fällen die Rede von einer Monarchie ist, aber beim bösen Assad-Regime heißt es Putsch und Diktatur


Öhm, weil es ein Putsch war und eine Diktatur ist?
Oder was nennst du sonst einen Staat mit nur einer wählbaren Partei?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Leute (und ihre Vorfahren) die da Unten gegen Assad kämpfen, waren noch nie für eine Demokratie, sonder für einen Sturz des Alawitischen-Regimes da sie in ihren Augen ungläubige (Kafir's) sind, und welcher Extremist lebt schon gerne unter einer solchen Führung? Ach ja, die guten Muslimbrüder die den Jihad "Offiziell" ablehnen, mein Guter. Wieviele der hier lebenden Salafis lehnen offiziell den Jihad ab? Diese Aussage relativiert sich dann wieder schnell wenn plötzlich Salafis die den Jihad ablehnen in Syrien zum Jihad aufrufen. Die Muslimbrüder sind ein "friedlicher" Zweig der salafitischen Extremisten um ihre Ideolige auf andere Art und Weise durchzusetzen, eben auf die angeblich "friedliche", ihr Ziel ist es eben unter diesem Deckmantel Freunde zu gewinnen und im Falle eines Erfolgs alles zu radikalisieren, nichts anderes.


Aha, du behauptest also wiedermal, jeder Gegner Assads sei ein Extremist?
Jetzt sag' mir mal endgültig: Woher willst du das alle so genau wissen?
Von diesem dubiosen Internetseiten, populistischen Blogs von Leuten, die alle Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen wollen? Dieselben Leute, welche die Terroranschläge von 11. September und die Mondlandung für inszeniert halten?

Ja, solche Leute hatten wir schon eine Menge in dem Forum.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Es gibt dort keine Parteien die aus unterschiedlichen Aspekten kämpfen, im ersten Augenblick mag das vielleicht so aussehen, sobald man aber mal Eins und Eins zusammensetzt (woran man dich offensichtlich dran hindert)stehen dort Salafis an der Front die gegen ein alawitisches Regime kämpfen, und das eben diese Alawiten Totfeinde der Salafiten sind muss ich doch nich noch ein zehntes mal erwähnen, oder etwa doch?


Oh Mann.
Und wie oft muss ich noch zehnmal erwähnen, dass nicht jeder Rebell und/oder Sunnit da unten ein Salafit ist, der gegen Assad's alawitische Herkunft ist?
Dass die Salafiten da unten jetzt an Macht gewinnen, is nix neues, genauso wie die kurdischen Randgurppen zunehmen, welche unter Assad schon immer wie Vieh behandelt wurden. Viele Syrer fühlen sich nunmal bei ihren Kofessionsgemeinschaften sicher, da radikalisiert sich sehr schnell. Es gibt da unten genug Extremisten, die mit Waffengewalt vorgehen und alles tun, um Angehörige ihrer speziellen Glaubensrichtung zu schützen und viele zuvor unbedarfte Bürger sehen sich durch andere Gruppierungen gefährdet, sie schließen sich denen an, die ursprünglich die eigentlichen Terroristen waren. Zudem bekommen sie noch Unterstützung von ausländischen Extremisten, das beflügelt für ein solches Vorgehen. 

Da unten werden im Moment sämtliche Fronten verhärtet, auch innerhalb der Rebellen, was in den Augen vieler auch ein Versäumnis des Westens war, eine schnelle Intervention hätte dies vielleicht vermeiden können. (aber auf der anderen Seite wieder terroristische Gruppen wie Al-Qaida und Co. zu Anschlägen  auf den Plan gerufen, weshalb ich persönlich da gespaltener Meinung bin).



Beam39 schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt denk du, mein lieber Salafiten-Freund, mal drüber nach warum grade die Hisbollah und PFLP-GC dem Regime ausnahmslose Unterstützung leisten? Richtig, wie schon erwähnt sind die Alawiten aus religiöser Sicht ein Zweig der Schiiten und stehen sich somit sehr nahe, und ach ja Moment da war ja was mit den Schiiten und Sunniten/ Salafiten, das diese beiden Parteien sich seit Jahrhunderten teilweise bekriegen, ist nichts Neues mehr. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter zurück gehen und dir erklären wieso und weshalb es Schiiten und Sunniten gibt und wieso diese sich bekriegen, aber von solchen Dingen verstehst du nichts.


Und du verstehst offenkundig nicht, wie man mit anderen Leuten argumentiert bzw. von überhaupt irgendwas. Und von Fußball verstehst du auch nichts, genauso wenig wie vom Haare waschen.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Lass' es bitte bleiben, Leute über Kilometer hinweg zu beleidigen oder ihnen Dinge an den Kopf zu werfen, was du nicht beurteilen kannst, das ist jedem objektivem Diskurs abträglich, ich erlaube mir ja auch nicht einfach mal salopp, was ein anderer Mensch, über dessen IQ ich nichts weiß, was er begreift, was nicht und was er weiß und was nicht.

Es ging ein paar Posts vorher hier darum, dass, wenn die USA intervenieren sollten, ihre Erzfeinde bzw. Terrorsiten unterstützen würden, wenn sie sich auf die Seite von Assads Gegnern stellen würden. Was aber nicht stimmt, wenn Hisbollah und PFLP-GC auf Assads Seite stehen, denn, ob moralisch Terrorist oder nicht, laut UN-Definition sind sie es.

Außerdem gab es Übergriffe von gewissen syrischen Rebellen auf den Libanon, da ist es klar dass sich da die Hisbollah einmischen und da die Unterstützung der PFLP-GC seit jeher zu den festen Aufgaben der Hisbollah zählen, ist es auch klar, dass die mitmischen. Da neben Schiiten im Libanon auch sehr viele Sunniten und Angehöriger anderer Glaubensrichtungen leben, bezweifle ich, dass die Hisbollah sich ausgerechnet auf die in Syrien konzentrieren.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgedacht und kann dir sagen das die Hisbollah aus Sicht der EU keine terroristische Gruppierung ist, lediglich ihre Miliz und auch aus Sicht er UN ist die Hisbollah keine gelistete terroristische Gruppierung, aber ist ja klar das die USA in der Hisbollah Terroristen sehen, ist doch Amerika Mama Israels.


Öhm, ob irgend' jemand nachdenkt, ist der USA in diesem Fall scheißegal, ich habe auch nicht direkt behauptet, dass die EU diese als Terroristen ansieht, ich habe die Hisbollah mit der PFLP-GC aufgezählt und die sind nunmal auch aus Sicht der EU terroristisch.
Wobei ich dir sagen muss das es mir ziemlich Wurst ist wer wen als was sieht, ich weiß wovon ich rede, und das genügt.



Beam39 schrieb:


> "Zum Teil (!!!) aus Radikalen", tut mir leid aber Menschen die andere Menschen köpfen/ schlachten/ verbrennen und Herzen essen sind nicht "zum Teil" radikal, eine ziemlich geschmacklose Aussage, aber ich kann dich mittlerweile gut einreihen.


Nur weil einige Menschen in ihrem religiösem Wahn kannibalistische Züge angenommen haben, macht für mich nicht die ganze Bewegung zu Radikalen oder Terroristen.
Wenn ein Typ reichen würde, eine ganze Gruppierung oder Ansammlung von Menschen zu beurteilen, hätte man das mit schon mit jeder Nation auf der Erde machen können.
Ich habe auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr, zu erwähnen, dass es nunmal aus logischen Gründen Extremisten unter Assads Feinden gibt, aber das ist schlichtweg nix neues.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Für dich sind es Terroristen, für den Iran, den Libanon, Palästina etc. sind diese Leute Soldaten. Da ich dir die ganze Zeit zur Schau stelle um was für "Rebellen" es sich dort wirklich handelt, nehme ich die 99%, setze sie mathematisch in Relation bilde die Summe in der Partei und komme auf ein Ergebnis von *99.9 %*


Weder der Iran, noch Palästina noch der Libanon sind der Ansicht, dass es sich da ausschließlich um Terroristen handelt. Es gibt zahlreiche Gruppierungen, welche für eine Unterstützung dieser Rebellen sind, wie auch Walid Dschumblat (zwar Angehöriger der Drusen, welche von den Alawiten abgesägt wurden, steht aber trotzdem für politischen Fortschritt in seinem Land). 

Und ja, ich finde Assad und seine Anhänger sind Terroristen, und zwar aus guten Grund.

Seine Truppen waren es, welche Granaten und andere Sprengkörper aus der Luft auf die Zivilbevölkerung abgeworfen haben.
Nur seine Truppen verfügen über derart brutale Waffen, wie Scud-Raketen oder Sarin-Gas.
Assad war es, welcher die ersten Demonstrationen mit Waffengewalt niederstreckte und jede Diskussion im Keim erstickte.
Assad's Truppen sind es, welche Raketenabschuss-Vorrichtungen auf den Dächern von Familienhäusern und Wohnblocks errichten, häufig bleibt den Rebellen gar nix anderes übrig, als diese anzugreifen und ungewollt Unschuldige mitzutöten (die Leute, die ich kennengelernt habe, können dir davon ein Lied singen).



Beam39 schrieb:


> In keinem arabischen Land wird es jemals Aufständische geben die für die Erschaffung einer Demokratie kämpfen werden, wer dies glaubt ist ein Narr.


Ach ja, und wieso nicht? Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären, oder gibt es einen guten Grund gegen eine Demokratie? Oder keinen gegen eine Diktatur? Oder was war mit Ägypten und Syrien? Glaubst du jetzt ernsthaft, aus irgend' einer Disposition heraus, entwickelt sich die Bevölkerung da unten nicht weiter oder erkennt, dass sie etwas ändern kann? Es braucht nur einen Auslöser, wie es bei so vielen derartigen Ereignissen in der Vergangenheit gegeben hat.



Beam39 schrieb:


> In welchem Land gibt es dort eine funktionierende Demokratie? Führe dir die Zahl mal vor Augen und du wirst zu deinem bedauern feststellen müssen das sowas dort unten nicht existiert, sie funktioniert ja nichteinmal in der Türkei, dem modernsten islamischen Staat, also höre mir bitte auf etwas von Demokratie-Sympathisanten auf Seiten der Sunniten/ Salafiten im arabischen Raum zu erzählen die am Ende des Tages eh nur die Scharia im Kopf haben.


Und ich muss dich nochmal fragen: Was gibt dir das Recht, alle Angehörige einer Glaubensrichtung in einen Topf mit Extremisten zu werfen? 
Und die Türkei ist ein anderes Thema, aber dort gab es übrigens ebenfalls neuerdings Aufstände, oder ist dir das entgangen?

Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Türken, der mit Erdogan zufireden ist.

P.S.: Die Modifikation deines Posts durch einen Moderator veranlässt mich doch mich ähnlich weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen, wie du es schon mit einer vorschnellen Meinung über mich gemacht hast, aber da steh' ich drüber, auf einem Level mit dir, will ich nicht sein.


----------



## Beam39 (4. September 2013)

Na dann hoffe ich doch für uns beide das Assad gestürzt wird und wir dann zusehen können in welche Richtung sich Syrien entwickeln wird, aber sei dir gewiss es wird keine Demokratie geben von der du die ganze Zeit rumträumst  Es wäre mit sicherheit schön und ich würde es mir für diejenigen wünschen die dafür kämpfen, aber das ist Realitätsfern und wird es bleiben.

Du kennst weder Leute die Assad mögen, noch Leute die Erdogan mögen. Bei solchen Leuten um dich herum wirds natürlich schwer sich eine eigene unparteiische Meinung zu bilden wenn man schon auf Aussagen derer anfängt Recherchen aufzubauen. Wobei du anscheinend in ner Uni unterwegs bist und die Türken die du kennst wahrscheinlich auch von dort sind, da ist es normal das sie gegen Erdogan sind, denn jeder mit einem Funken Grips kann einen solchen Menschen nicht mögen. Ich hingegen stehe in Kontakt von Gegnern und Befürwortern, egal ob Assad oder Erdogan und könnte dir für jeweilige Parteien jeweils an mindesten 2 Händen aus dem Stegreif Leute aufzählen, aber gut, lassen wir das.

Mit der Anspielung auf die Türkei waren doch eben jene Aufstände gemeint. "Wenn sie im modernsten islamischen Land nicht funktioniert, in welchem islamischen Land dann?" Türkei-> Erdogan-> Demokratie -> Fail.

Und um eins klarzustellen: Meine Meinungen bilde ich mir weder durch irgendwelche Politbloggs noch sonst etwas, sondern durch Lektüren, Diskussionen und selber erlebtem. 

Und um dir meine ausfallende Art verständlich zu machen: Ich habe Jahre lang in und mit diesen Extremisten (Salafis) gelebt und war auch auf dem abschweifenden Weg. Ich weiß um was für Menschen es sich handelt und ihre Ideologie ist und bleibt brutal, sei dir dessen sicher. 

Und umso mehr bekomme ich Wut wenn Leute von Außen kommen und mir erklären wollen um was für Menschen es sich handelt und ihre Absichten doch in Wirklichkeit nicht schlimm sind, weil sie irgendwelche Bücher in ihren Unis gelesen haben und ihnen irgendwelche parteiischen Leute etwas erzählt haben. Was dort Unten in den arabischen Ländern vor sich geht steht in keinem Buch dieser Welt, nicht in deiner Uni noch sonst wo. 

Assad ist nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. In diesem Raum (einschließlich Türkei) bildet sich seit einiger Zeit ein Pulverfass von Extremisten welches hochgehen wird wenn dagegen nichts unternommen wird. Wenn sie sich selbst in Deutschland gruppieren und von hier aus in den Krieg ziehen, was meinst du wie es dort unten zu geht?

Zuletzt sei noch etwas klargestellt: Ich heiße die Dinge die Assad tut in keinster Weise gut und sage auch nicht das er ein guter Mensch sei. Der Grund warum ich aber in gewisser Weise Sympathisant bin ist einfach der, das im Falle eines Sturzes nach diesem Schlimm kein Schlimmer sondern ein ganz Schlimm kommen wird.

Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich stehe im Kontakt zu verschiedensten Leuten die etwas mehr in Kontakt zum syrischen Volk stehen als ich und du, was hälst du davon?



Ich kenne einen Syrer aus meiner Zeit in New York, als ich dort gearbeitet habe, der hat noch Familie in Syrien und Kontakt zu ihnen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Assad kämpft zu 99% gegen Terroristen, richtig. Und er töten sein Volk nicht, es sind eben diese Terroristen die die Massaker verrichten, unter anderem zählen Christen zu den Opfern wie auch Kurden. Natürlich sterben auch unschuldige durch Kugeln und Bomben der syrischen Armee, aber ich weiß nicht wie oft ich noch erwähnen soll das es sich dort um einen Krieg handelt und jeder Krieg bis dato auch unschuldige Opfer gefordert hat!



Und das ist eben das Problem. Assad tötet alle, er unterscheidet nicht zwischen den Terroristen, die dort hinzugekommen sind und dem Volk, welches dort lebt.
Und es ist ein Krieg, der sofort beendet werden könnte, wenn Assad kompromissbereit wäre, das ist er aber nicht. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Leute die sich dort erhoben haben waren AUCH Salafisten und verschiedenste Extremisten, Leute die einen Gottesstaat und die Scharia einführen wollten, Terroristen mein Freund! Diese würdest du genauso mit Panzern bekämpfen wie es dein geliebtes USA seit Jahrzehnten tut.



Auch das ist nicht korrekt. Die meisten Leute wollen Assad los werden, über das, was danach kommt, machen sie sich erst mal keine Gedanken.
Denn... eins ist doch mal klar, gäbe es freie, demokratische Wahlen, würde Assad nicht die Mehrheit bekommen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Leute wie du studieren Fakten die alles sind, nur nicht Wahrheitsgetreu, oder wer sagt dir das diese "Fakten" der Wahrheit entsprechen? Du könntest mir nicht einmal sagen was Alawiten sind wenn ich dich fragen würde, willst mir aber erzählen was dort unten abgeht und wer gegen wen kämpft, also bitte.. Könntest bei der Bild anfangen, für die sind Alawiten "Sektenanhänger"..



Ich studiere die Fakten, die investigative Journalisten liefern und schaue mir dabei verschiedene Quellen an.
Und Natürlich spielt auch der Glaube eine Rolle. In welchem arabischen Land spielt der Glaube denn keine Rolle?
Aber es geht einzig darum, Assad zu stürzen und ein anderes System zu etablieren. Wie das System dann im Einzelnen aussieht, weiß bis heute keiner.
Darüber kann man sich dann Gedanken machen, wenn Assad und sein Clan weg ist.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber ist verständlich das du keine anderen Fakten studieren kannst, so Pro-Usa wie die Brille ist die du aufhast. Hätte ich diese Brille auf wärs für mich genauso unverständlich wieso die USA den Terroristen helfen will oder hilft, die doch eigentlich ihre Gegner sind. Mit dieser Brille kann Assad nur schlecht sein.



Ich bin überhaupt nicht Pro USA eingestellt. 
Ich persönlich halte die Amerikaner für zu blöd Wahlzettel richtig auszuwerten (wie Florida 2000 gezeigt hat, als George Bush Al Gore die Präsidentschaft geklaut hat)

Die Weltgemeinschaft will den Syrern helfen, die unter dem Regime leiden, sie wollen den Menschen helfen, die zu Millionen auf der Flucht sind und wieder nach Hause wollen, doch die Weltgemeinschaft ist sich leider nicht einig, wie diese Hilfe aussehen soll.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wieviele Anhänger und Unterstützer Assad hat, sei es im Iran, dem Libanon, der Türkei etc. pp. Es sind lediglich gewisse Medien die Assad ins schlechte Licht ziehen, aber sogar hier haben einige gegengelenkt weil auch sie gemerkt haben das das dort unten ein Jihad ist und mittlerweile Terroristen gegen Assad kämpfen.



Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele Unterstützer die Syrer haben, die Assads Regime beenden wollen. 
Und die "gewissen" Medien, die wir alle als seriös, unabhängig und transparent ansehen, sind für dich nicht glaubwürdig?
Medien, die jedoch Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten, sind glaubwürdig?



Empath schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon , dass über 80% der "Rebellen" nicht mal syrisch sprechen !!
> Das sind ja mehrheitlich die gleichen lybischen "Rebellen", die nicht mal lybisch gesprochen haben, aber für den Sturz des Anti-Dollar "Diktators"-Gaddafi und unmässig Genozid an der lybischen Bevölkerung sorgten, die sich zur Wehr setzten.
> Natürlich mithilfe der braven "eingeschränkten" Nato-Präzisionsschläge.
> Dafür gehört Lybien und der Erz/Öl jetzt den "Richtigen" (deiner Meinung nach) und einen Dollar-Verfechter weniger (war ursprunglich der Hauptgrund für den Angriffskrieg. Sadam wollte auch nicht mehr in Dollars handeln
> ...



Gaddafi ist nicht Thema des Threads. Hussein auch nicht.
Und die Anti Dollar Sache ist ebenso eine Verschwörungstheorie.



Empath schrieb:


> Bloss hat CIA nicht allen "Rebellen" ausreichend Chemie- und Politik-Unterricht gegeben.



Die "Alles Schall und Rauch" Sachen kennen wir schon aus anderen Threads. 



Empath schrieb:


> UN-Experten finden Beweise - Giftgas der Rebellen in Syrien stammte aus Saudi-Arabien



Die Seite ist auch super.
Da kann jeder hinschreiben, was er will.
Da muss ich mal hinschreiben, dass ich rosa Elefanten gesehen habe. 



Empath schrieb:


> USA hat gesprochen – Assad muss weg



Das gleiche. Jeder kann hinschreiben, was er will.

Rosa Elefanten.....   



Empath schrieb:


> Obama hat entschieden, dass es sicherer ist, den Kongress zu kaufen, als einen Alleingang zu machen


 
Zu Paul Roberts habe ich ja schon mal was gesagt.
Der Typ glaubt auch, dass der freie, unkontrollierte Markt keinerlei Nachteile für den Bürger hat.
(hat mal ja 2008 bei Lehman super gesehen... )



Beam39 schrieb:


> Weißt du, das alles was du geschrieben hast liest sich recht schön und man meint der Text wurde von jemandem verfasst der weiß wovon er spricht, aber leider Gottes bleiben deine Aussagen nichts anderes als erfundene und zusammengesetzte Informationen von Leuten (Salafiten) die offensichtliche Feinde des Regimes sind, da sich wirklich alles Kontra-Assad strukturiert und ein bisschen Wikipedia. Das alles reicht aber nicht um einen objektiven Blick in das Geschehen zu bekommen.



Es reicht aus, Artikel zu lesen, die von Journalisten geschrieben wurden, die sich ein Bild von der Lage machen konnten.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Ein Salafitisch extremistischer Teil dieser 70% wollen nicht einsehen unter einer Schiitisch/ Alawitischen Politik zu leben, und genau deshalb kam es zu Demonstrationen. Die Einführung einer "Demokratie" wurde und wird nur als Vorwand benutzt, um nach dem Fall des Regimes eigene Interessen umsetzen zu können und das würde die Scharia bedeuten, weder Demokratie noch Monarchie. Das was du dort Heute siehst hat schon lange nichts mehr mit einem Versuch die Demokratie einführen zu wollen, zu tun, das ist ein Jihad auf Seiten der "Rebellen", ob dus wahrhaben willst oder nicht, ob es deine sunnitischen Kritiker wahrhaben wollen oder nicht.



Und genau, das ist der springende Punkt, 70% der Bevölkerung sind gegen Assad. Nicht weil sie einen islamischen Gottesstaat wollen, sondern weil sie sich nicht mehr unterdrücken lassen wollen und auch ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben möchten.
Aber Diktatoren haben nun mal ein Problem damit, Kompromisse einzugehen, sie unterdrücken lieber weiter und fahren Panzer auf, anstatt sich mal die Meinung, die Wünsche und die Ideen der andere Seite anzuhören.



Beam39 schrieb:


> In welchem arabischen Land gibt es keine Kritiker und in welchem Land genießen diese Kritiker einen guten Stand? Die Alawiten wurden zu Zeiten der Osmanen genauso verfolgt, getötet und waren nicht viel mehr wert als Vieh, was versuchst du mir damit zu erklären? Meinst du die Alawiten haben dort unten einen guten Stand, wenn es heißt man kommt ins Paradies wenn man das Blut eines Alawiten trinkt?



Das ist ein weiteres Problem mit Diktatoren, sie können keine Kritik vertragen.
Jede Form von Kritik wird sofort unterdrückt.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und "Einfluss konsoldieren" würde ich gekonnt durch "schützen des Regimes vor Extremisten" ersetzen, denn mal ehrlich: In welchem Land ist es bisher soweit gekommen das eine bis dato Jahrhunderte lang verfolgte und massakrierte Minderheit die Macht in einem Land übernehmen und sich gegen 80% der Bevölkerung durchsetzen konnte? Ist doch klar das nun eben diese Minderheit und der alte Feind ein Dorn im Auge der Leute ist.



Seit wann stehen hinter Assad 80% der Bevölkerung?
Mit viel Glück hat er 30% Anhänger, aber auch nur deswegen, weil die am Kuchen beteiligt sind.



Beam39 schrieb:


> In anderen arabischen Ländern ist in solchen Fällen die Rede von einer Monarchie ist, aber beim bösen Assad-Regime heißt es Putsch und Diktatur



Assad ist kein König, er ist "Präsident". Syrien ist offiziell eine Republik. Die Republik ist das Gegenteil einer Monarchie.
Dass es letztendlich eine Diktatur ist, ist jedoch offensichtlich.

(die DDR hieß offiziell auch "Deutsche Demokratische Republik". Aber sie war weder demokratisch noch eine Republik im eigentlichen Sinne)



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Leute (und ihre Vorfahren) die da Unten gegen Assad kämpfen, waren noch nie für eine Demokratie, sonder für einen Sturz des Alawitischen-Regimes da sie in ihren Augen ungläubige (Kafir's) sind, und welcher Extremist lebt schon gerne unter einer solchen Führung? Ach ja, die guten Muslimbrüder die den Jihad "Offiziell" ablehnen, mein Guter. Wieviele der hier lebenden Salafis lehnen offiziell den Jihad ab? Diese Aussage relativiert sich dann wieder schnell wenn plötzlich Salafis die den Jihad ablehnen in Syrien zum Jihad aufrufen. Die Muslimbrüder sind ein "friedlicher" Zweig der salafitischen Extremisten um ihre Ideolige auf andere Art und Weise durchzusetzen, eben auf die angeblich "friedliche", ihr Ziel ist es eben unter diesem Deckmantel Freunde zu gewinnen und im Falle eines Erfolgs alles zu radikalisieren, nichts anderes.



Die Leute, die da kämpfen, sind für den Sturz Assads, sie machen sich keine Gedanken, was danach kommt, das ist auch erst mal unwichtig, denn es gilt in erster Linie darum, Assad zu entmachten.

Wobei ich persönlich auch keine Salafisten kenne, denn deren Haltung ist so unfassbar rückständig und altbacken, dass sich kein gemeinsamer Nenner finden würde.
(dagegen sind die Katholiken weltoffene Atheisten)



Beam39 schrieb:


> Es gibt dort keine Parteien die aus unterschiedlichen Aspekten kämpfen, im ersten Augenblick mag das vielleicht so aussehen, sobald man aber mal Eins und Eins zusammensetzt (woran man dich offensichtlich dran hindert)stehen dort Salafis an der Front die gegen ein alawitisches Regime kämpfen, und das eben diese Alawiten Totfeinde der Salafiten sind muss ich doch nich noch ein zehntes mal erwähnen, oder etwa doch?



Die Opposition sind Sunniten, die sind es, die Assad entmachten wollen.
Dass Schiiten als Söldner Assad unterstützen, ist nichts Neues, schließlich geht es dem Iran darum, Einfluss zu haben, der Iran tut alles, um in der Region die wichtigste Größe zu werden, daher sind viele Hisbollah Anhänger nach Syrien gefahren und kämpfen auf der Seite Assads.
(Und die Hisbollah ist ja bekannt dafür, dass sie die Menschenrechte besonders hoch schätzen und sich strickt an die Genfer Konfession halten.... )
Und dann gibts da noch die Radikalen, die alles wegbomben und sich nicht darum kümmern, worum es eigentlich geht.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt denk du, mein lieber Salafiten-Freund, mal drüber nach warum grade die Hisbollah und PFLP-GC dem Regime ausnahmslose Unterstützung leisten? Richtig, wie schon erwähnt sind die Alawiten aus religiöser Sicht ein Zweig der Schiiten und stehen sich somit sehr nahe, und ach ja Moment da war ja was mit den Schiiten und Sunniten/ Salafiten, das diese beiden Parteien sich seit Jahrhunderten teilweise bekriegen, ist nichts Neues mehr. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter zurück gehen und dir erklären wieso und weshalb es Schiiten und Sunniten gibt und wieso diese sich bekriegen, aber von solchen Dingen verstehst du nichts.



Jeder, der etwas in Geschichte aufgepasst hat, weiß, wieso Sunniten und Schiiten Probleme miteinander haben.
Und wie immer, wenn zwei sich streiten und keiner auch nur einen Millimeter nachgeben will, wird es irgendwann zu Auseinandersetzungen kommen.
Dabei ist es egal, ob es nun Syrien, Irak oder Nord-Irland ist.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgedacht und kann dir sagen das die Hisbollah aus Sicht der EU keine terroristische Gruppierung ist, lediglich ihre Miliz und auch aus Sicht er UN ist die Hisbollah keine gelistete terroristische Gruppierung, aber ist ja klar das die USA in der Hisbollah Terroristen sehen, ist doch Amerika Mama Israels.



Die Hisbollah ist Partei und Miliz in einem, eine strickte Trennung kann es nicht wirklich geben. Auch wenn einige Hisbollah Politiker keine Waffen mit sich herumschleppen... sie verurteilen die Anschläge ihrer Miliz jedoch nicht oder distanzieren sich von ihr.
Nicht mal das libanesische Militär traut sich, die Hisbollah zu entwaffnen (was auch schwer ist, da sie ja ständig Waffen von Syrien und Iran bekommen).
Und aus Sicht Israels ist die Hisbollah natürlich eine Terrororganisation, denn sie statten die Palästinenser mit Waffen aus.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wiegesagt, in anderen sunnitisch/ salafitisch geführten arabischen Ländern wäre jetzt die rede von "monarchie, gehört sich so" aber gut, lassen wir das mal bei Seite.



Eine Republik ist das Gegenteil einer Monarchie.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Saudis die Königsfamilie loswerden wollen, aber solange diese Königsfamilie die Zustimmung der USA genießt und Deutsche Panzer besitzt, wird sich da keiner ran trauen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> "Zum Teil (!!!) aus Radikalen", tut mir leid aber Menschen die andere Menschen köpfen/ schlachten/ verbrennen und Herzen essen sind nicht "zum Teil" radikal, eine ziemlich geschmacklose Aussage, aber ich kann dich mittlerweile gut einreihen.



Und das ist ein sehr, sehr kleiner Teil und nicht übertragbar auf die 70% Sunniten, die gegen Assad sind.



Beam39 schrieb:


> In keinem arabischen Land wird es jemals Aufständische geben die für die Erschaffung einer Demokratie kämpfen werden, wer dies glaubt ist ein Narr.



Richtig, weil Araber keine Vorstellung davon haben, dass es freie Menschen gibt, dass es Meinungsfreiheit gibt, dass man mitbestimmten kann.
Hunderte oder Tausende Jahre herrschte dort immer irgendeiner über irgendeinen.
Die Vorstellung, mit dem anderen gleichberechtigt Seite an Seite zu leben, ist derzeit nicht vermittelbar und daher wird jede Form der Demokratisierung scheitern.
Denn man kann nur gleichberechtigt Seite an Seite miteinander zusammen leben, wenn man Bereit ist, Kompromisse einzugehen, wenn man akzeptiert, wie der andere ist.

In Europa haben die Völker das geschafft (sieht man mal vom Kosovo ab, aber da prallen auch Christen auf Moslems zusammen, was nochmal für extra Sprengstoff sorgt).
Die Deutschen haben akzeptiert, dass die Franzosen gerne Frösche grillen.
Die Deutschen haben akzeptiert, dass die Britten keine Esskultur haben (und keine Elfmeter schießen können).
Die Deutschen haben akzeptiert, dass Italien kaum zu regieren ist.
Die Deutschen haben akzeptiert, dass in Spanien das Wetter besser ist.
Alle anderen haben akzeptiert, dass die Deutschen nun mal so sind, wie sie sind und kommen mit ihnen aus (trotz Merkel und Westerwelle).



Beam39 schrieb:


> In welchem Land gibt es dort eine funktionierende Demokratie? Führe dir die Zahl mal vor Augen und du wirst zu deinem bedauern feststellen müssen das sowas dort unten nicht existiert, sie funktioniert ja nichteinmal in der Türkei, dem modernsten islamischen Staat, also höre mir bitte auf etwas von Demokratie-Sympathisanten auf Seiten der Sunniten/ Salafiten im arabischen Raum zu erzählen die am Ende des Tages eh nur die Scharia im Kopf haben.



Indonesien ist die größte islamische Demokratie.
Es kann funktionieren, aber, wie ich immer sage, nicht ohne Kompromisse.
Was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass es nur sehr wenige Schiiten gibt, die meisten sind Sunniten.
Salafisten sehe ich da aber keine.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich doch für uns beide das Assad gestürzt wird und wir dann zusehen können in welche Richtung sich Syrien entwickeln wird, aber sei dir gewiss es wird keine Demokratie geben von der du die ganze Zeit rumträumst  Es wäre mit sicherheit schön und ich würde es mir für diejenigen wünschen die dafür kämpfen, aber das ist Realitätsfern und wird es bleiben.



Niemand redet von einer Demokratie.
Wenn Assad gestürzt ist, wird die personelle Mehrheit die Macht übernehmen und das sind nun mal die Sunniten.
Die Frage, die dann offen ist, wird sein, ob die dann den gleichen Weg gehen wie Assad und die anderen unterdrückt oder endlich mal einen Schritt weiter geht und über Kompromisse redet.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und um eins klarzustellen: Meine Meinungen bilde ich mir weder durch irgendwelche Politbloggs noch sonst etwas, sondern durch Lektüren, Diskussionen und selber erlebtem.



Also fährst du ständig in arabische Länder und schaut nach dem Rechten?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und umso mehr bekomme ich Wut wenn Leute von Außen kommen und mir erklären wollen um was für Menschen es sich handelt und ihre Absichten doch in Wirklichkeit nicht schlimm sind, weil sie irgendwelche Bücher in ihren Unis gelesen haben und ihnen irgendwelche parteiischen Leute etwas erzählt haben. Was dort Unten in den arabischen Ländern vor sich geht steht in keinem Buch dieser Welt, nicht in deiner Uni noch sonst wo.



Sunniten sind keine Salafisten.
Das scheint du nicht begreifen zu wollen.
99,99% der Sunniten wollen einfach nur normal ihr Leben leben und dabei nicht von Assad unterdrückt werden.
Denn der Mensch ist bestrebt frei zu leben und frei zu entscheiden.
In anderen Teilen der Welt geht das, komisch, dass sich der arabische Raum so dagegen sträubt.


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich doch für uns beide das Assad gestürzt wird und wir dann zusehen können in welche Richtung sich Syrien entwickeln wird, aber sei dir gewiss es wird keine Demokratie geben von der du die ganze Zeit rumträumst  Es wäre mit sicherheit schön und ich würde es mir für diejenigen wünschen die dafür kämpfen, aber das ist Realitätsfern und wird es bleiben.


Ich träume von gar nichts, ich sehe nur, dass es da unten nunmal Leute gibt, die sich für eine Demokratie eingesetzt haben und daraus nix wurde, da sie daraufhin von Panzern geplättet wurden.

Jetzt wird mit Waffengewalt darum gekämpft, die Sache ist eskaliert, Extremisten und Soziopathen mischen nun da unten mit und die ganze Lage wird immer unübersichtlicher. Da Assad aber unter keinen Umständen seine Macht verlieren will (so wie jeder, der Macht hat) wird er nicht aufgeben oder zu reden anfangen, er wird weiter gegen jeden schießen lassen, der sich ihm in den Weg stellt und es ist ihm egal, ob es Radikale oder Rebellen sind.

Und natürlich bin ich nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass wenn Assad doch weg ist, da unten von heute auf morgen Demokratie herrscht, dass das so schnell nicht geht, sieht man gerade an Ägypten.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Du kennst weder Leute die Assad mögen, noch Leute die Erdogan mögen. Bei solchen Leuten um dich herum wirds natürlich schwer sich eine eigene unparteiische Meinung zu bilden wenn man schon auf Aussagen derer anfängt Recherchen aufzubauen. Wobei du anscheinend in ner Uni unterwegs bist und die Türken die du kennst wahrscheinlich auch von dort sind, da ist es normal das sie gegen Erdogan sind, denn jeder mit einem Funken Grips kann einen solchen Menschen nicht mögen. Ich hingegen stehe in Kontakt von Gegnern und Befürwortern, egal ob Assad oder Erdogan und könnte dir für jeweilige Parteien jeweils an mindesten 2 Händen aus dem Stegreif Leute aufzählen, aber gut, lassen wir das.


Ich habe nicht wegen denen Recherchen angefangen sondern wenn eher umgekehrt, ich muss darüber recherchieren, weil das Fach, welches ich studiere, dies erfordert.
Und ja, ich bin noch nie einem Assad- oder Erdogan-Anhänger begegnet, und sogar wenn ich nach einem suchen würde, würde ich hier vermutlich so schnell keinen finden.
Ich treffe i. d. R. nur auf die, welche entweder gegen sie sind (alle aus guten Gründen) oder welche keine Meinung darüber haben.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und um eins klarzustellen: Meine Meinungen bilde ich mir weder durch irgendwelche Politbloggs noch sonst etwas, sondern durch Lektüren, Diskussionen und selber erlebtem.


Ich mir auch, aber ich lese halt auch nunmal das, was in der Zeitung steht (und nein, damit meine ich nicht die Bild) und höre mir Aussagen von Experten an (an meiner Uni gibt's immer wieder mal ein paar, welche Vorträge halten). Nur selber (also ich persönlich) habe das noch nicht erlebt, wieso hätte ich das auch tun sollen, ich selber komme nicht aus Syrien und muss mich also mit dem zufrieden geben, was ich hier als Mittel zur Recherche zur Verfügung habe.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und um dir meine ausfallende Art verständlich zu machen: Ich habe Jahre lang in und mit diesen Extremisten (Salafis) gelebt und war auch auf dem abschweifenden Weg. Ich weiß um was für Menschen es sich handelt und ihre Ideologie ist und bleibt brutal, sei dir dessen sicher.


Die Sunniten da unten, welche Assads Sturz aus politischen Gründen wollen sind aber keine Salafisten, die Asylanten hier, die ich kenne waren z.T. auch Gegner von Assad und stehen noch in Kontakt mit Angehörigen da unten, keiner von ihnen ist irgend' ein Extremist, keiner von ihnen würde jemals zur Waffe greifen und keiner von ihnen hat jemals einem Alawiten das Herz herausgerissen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und umso mehr bekomme ich Wut wenn Leute von Außen kommen und mir erklären wollen um was für Menschen es sich handelt und ihre Absichten doch in Wirklichkeit nicht schlimm sind, weil sie irgendwelche Bücher in ihren Unis gelesen haben und ihnen irgendwelche parteiischen Leute etwas erzählt haben. Was dort Unten in den arabischen Ländern vor sich geht steht in keinem Buch dieser Welt, nicht in deiner Uni noch sonst wo.


Öhm doch, es gibt genug investigativ arbeitende Journalisten, welche darüber berichtet haben und dessen Werke man als Politikstudent lesen muss, wenn man sich überhaupt eine objektive Meinung bilden will. 

Ein sehr bekannter Vertreter davon ist übrigens Peter Scholl-Latour, der viel Zeit in arabischen Ländern, in China und in Russland verbracht und auch ein paar sehr gute Bücher über Bush, die Shia und Arabien geschrieben hat.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Assad ist nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. In diesem Raum (einschließlich Türkei) bildet sich seit einiger Zeit ein Pulverfass von Extremisten welches hochgehen wird wenn dagegen nichts unternommen wird. Wenn sie sich selbst in Deutschland gruppieren und von hier aus in den Krieg ziehen, was meinst du wie es dort unten zu geht?


Deswegen ist nicht jeder Aufständische da unten gleich ein Extremist.

Extremistische Anhänger von Religionen gibt es fast überall, auch bei den Christen, schau dich mal in den USA um.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Zuletzt sei noch etwas klargestellt: Ich heiße die Dinge die Assad tut in keinster Weise gut und sage auch nicht das er ein guter Mensch sei. Der Grund warum ich aber in gewisser Weise Sympathisant bin ist einfach der, das im Falle eines Sturzes nach diesem Schlimm kein Schlimmer sondern ein ganz Schlimm kommen wird.


Warum behauptest du dann, er schütze sein Volk und kämpfe nur gegen Terroristen? Assad ist selber ein Terrorist, er lässt schon Bomben in dicht besiedelten Regionen abwerfen, schüchtert das Volk ein (über Angst einjagen und Einschüchtern wird Terror übrigens definiert) und stellt sich selber als unanfechtbar hin, schon bevor der Bürgerkrieg losging, da wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, dass sein Volk irgendwann die Schnauze voll hatte. Er ist diesbezüglich aber genauso stur wie Gaddafi, lieber lässt er sich töten oder erschießt sich irgendwo in einem Bunker bevor er kapituliert.


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Der Übersichtlichkeit ist nicht gerade gedient, wenn ihr weiter so eure Beiträge "zerpflückt". Wer soll das (als Außenstehender) dann eigentlich noch alles lesen ?


----------



## Seeefe (4. September 2013)

Achja der Aschuss im US-Senat stimmte für einen Syrien-Militärschlag. 

Obama-Erfolg: Ausschuss im US-Senat für Militärschlag gegen Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Das Repräsentantenhaus befasst sich mit einem möglichen Syrien-Einsatz aber erst nach dem Ende der Sommerpause am 09. September. Bis dahin passiert (voraussichtlich) erst mal nichts. Ob der Präsident dem Votum des Repräsentantenhauses auch folgt, wenn die Mehrheit dieser Kammer eine Intervention ablehnen sollte, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Achja der Aschuss im US-Senat stimmte für einen Syrien-Militärschlag.
> 
> Obama-Erfolg: Ausschuss im US-Senat für Militärschlag gegen Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Jop, der Ausschuss.
Obama hat ja den Kongress gefragt und der kommt eben, wie DP455 sagte, erst nach der Sommerpause zusammen.
Also vor dem 9.09. passiert nichts. 
Aber Obama trifft Putin ja beim G20 Gipfel in St. Petersburg. Mal schauen, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Ja, ursprünglich sollte er ihn dort im Vorfeld des Gipfels zu einer persönlicher Unterredung treffen. Das wurde dann aber, soweit mir bekannt ist, wohl auch als Folge der russischen Entscheidung über die Nichtauslieferung Snowdens abgesagt. Sandkastenspielchen halt, nur dass sich die Beteiligten in einem Alter befinden, wo man das eigentlich nicht mehr für möglich hielte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Als ich eben ZDF Nachrichten geguckt hatte, hieß es, dass sich Putin und Obama treffen werden und Putin auch bereit wäre, die USA bei einer diplomatischen Lösung zu helfen, sofern die Russen Zugriff auf die Beweise der Amerikaner bekommen.
Ich hoffe also, dass sich Obama und Putin einigen können.
Denn sonst ist es wohl wahrscheinlich, dass die USA mit einem kurzen Militärschlag auf den Giftgasangriff antworten werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2013)

Ich frage mich immer noch, was mit einem Militäreinsatz erreicht werden soll? Die Rede ist von einer Strafaktion. Ähm, ich verstehe es nicht. Die Bilanz dieser Strafaktion wird sein: Tausende Syrier tot, darunter zahlreiche Zivilisten (die nicht rechtzeitig beiseite springen konnten ). Wem nützt das? Das einzige, was strategisch damit erreicht wird, ist, dass Assad in Zukunft ohne den Einsatz von Giftgas tötet. Bravo!


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von [FONT="]quantenslipstream[/FONT] [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/291343-syrien-krise-10.html#post5616997"]
> ...



Ist der ehem. franz. Außenminister auch irgendwer ?

US Angriff auf Syrien war seit Jahren geplant

und um das ganze mal dramatisch für die Propa...aehm...Massenmedien zu machen -
die meisten Menschen sind eh vergesslich -> 

Kerry legt Irak-Photo von 2003 vor, um Stimmung gegen Syrien zu machen



Und dieser Einsatz müssen einen gewaltigen Kosten-Nutzen Faktor haben :
Obama: Von CIA ausgebildete Kämpfer werden nach Syrien eingeschleust

CIA verlädt libysche Raketen zu syrischen Rebellen wo du schon mal sagst, dass Lybien und Gadaffi hier nicht von Bedeutung sind.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2013)

Wenn ich schon höre, "der ehemalige" höre ich schon auf zu lesen. Meistens sinds alte Säcke, die sich irgendwie nochmal wichtig machen müssen. Zu dem noch der Französische, ne lass ma stecken.


@Split99999

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Tot ist Tot, da gibts für mich keinen Unterschied. Ob er mit Waffen tötet, mit Panzern, oder mit Giftgas, am Ende sind die Menschen tot. 

Heute auch wieder gelesen, er soll ja die "geächteten" Streubomben benutzt haben. Ich find das ist eins der dümmsten Sachen die sich Menschen einfallen ließen. 

Einige Waffen zu verbieten/zu ächten, andere aber wiederrum nicht. Völliger Schwachsinn meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

*Der klein-amerikanische Vasallenstaat   Deutschland gaukelt der  Welt zwar vor, an einer Militär-”Intervention” gegen Syrien nicht  teilhaben zu wollen, tut aber genau das Gegenteil. Auch wenn man nicht  direkt, vor Ort, an Kampfhandlungen beteiligt ist, doch per Propaganda  aufgrund angeblicher Beweise von Diensten den Weg für einen Krieg des  Imperiums ebnen will, ist man dann nicht genau so beteiligt, wie die  armen Schweine der Armeen anderer Länder, die in erster Front ihr Leben  für die Reichen und Mächtigen und deren Pläne lassen?*
*Und das da die deutschen Massenmedien an vorderster Stelle mitkämpfen, treu zu Diensten der Globalisten, GewehrTastatur bei Fuß, ist aus deren Sicht wohl nur einleuchtend:**Syrien-Krieg*

*Fing BND Beweis für Giftgas ab?*

 (ksta)
*Syrien-Krise: BND fängt Beleg für Giftgaseinsatz durch Assad-Regime ab*

 (spon)
*Beweise gegen Assad*

*BND fing Informationen zu Giftgas-Befehl ab*

 (n-tv)​*Das Handelsblatt ist da schon etwas schlauer, weil vorsichtiger:**Medienbericht*

*BND fing Gespräch über Giftgas-Einsatz in Syrien ab*

 HamburgDer Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND) hat nach Darstellung von „Spiegel Online“  Informationen zum mutmaßlichen Giftgas-Einsatz in Syrien abgefangen,  die eine Täterschaft von Machthaber Baschar al-Assad nahelegen.
 (handelsblatt)​*Genau wie rp-online:**Giftgas-Anschlag in Syrien*

*BND soll Informationen abgefangen haben*
​*Doch im Großen und Ganzen lautet der Tenor der  Propaganda-Presse, ganz nach dem Willen dunkler Globalisierungs-Mächte:  Assad muss weg, koste es so viele Leben, wie es wolle!*
*Schauen wir uns doch den Spiegel-Bericht einmal an:**Der deutsche Geheimdienst ist sicher, dass das Assad-Regime für den Giftgasangriff in Syrien verantwortlich ist. *​*Das ist der erste Satz. Sitzt beim unbedarften Leser! Die  klare Absicht dahinter ist erkennbar! Man hätte nämlich, der  Vertrauenswürdigkeit der Dienste geschuldet, auch wie folgt beginnen  können:**Der deutsche Geheimdienst behauptet, **dass das Assad-Regime für den Giftgasangriff in Syrien verantwortlich ist. *​Dann folgt ein Satz, denn man nicht einfach lesen darf, man muss ihn analysieren:*Noch gibt es zwar keinen endgültigen Beweis, aber viele Indizien.  *​Und nochmal, zum analysieren:*Noch gibt es zwar keinen endgültigen Beweis, aber viele Indizien. *​*Das NOCH soll suggerieren, das “man” sich 1000+1 prozentig  sicher ist, das Assad für den Einsatz verantwortlich ist. Dafür fehle  nur noch der ENDGÜLTIGE(soll suggerieren, das man schon jede Menge  hätte, doch auf noch etwas besseres warte) Beweis, ABER(soll dem Leser  suggerieren, ok, so ganz haben sie es noch nicht, doch das ändert nichts  an der Tatsache, das Assad schuld trägt) VIELE(man kann ja schlecht untertreiben, was nützt sonst die Propaganda?) Indizien.*
*Klartext: “Man” hat nichts! Ausser ein paar Mutmassungen,  welche aber auch nur vorgeschoben sind, denn Assad muss ja weg. Wobei es  nicht um Assad geht, oder um die Rechte und Wünsche der Menschen dort,  sondern einzig und allein darum, ungestört Krieg gegen den Iran führen  zu können! 
**Ein vom BND abgehörtes Telefonat könnte entscheidend sein.*​*Könnte…Hätte…Hmm. Entscheidend wofür? Für den Krieg gegen  Syrien? Da hat wohl jemand entschieden, das die nächsten False Flag  Attacken in Deutschland stattfinden sollen, statt in den USA direkt.  Besser macht man was in der Übersee-Kolonie kaputt, bei den  “Höhlenmenschen aus der Alten Welt”. Ist ja schließlich auch USA! Denn  natürlich wird es dann eine wieder einmal erhöhte Sicherheitsstufe in  den westlichen Industrienationen geben, da “man” ja davon ausgeht, das  “terroristische” Racheakte verübt werden. Da muss dann aber auch mal was passieren…*
*“Man” schlägt mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe., liefert  diesmal Deutschland den Kriegsgrund. “Man” lenkt von der ganzen  Spionage-Affäre ab und will so in den Köpfen der Menschen die Arbeit der  Dienste für notwendig erklären, kurbelt die Wirtschaft durch  bevorstehende Kriege an, macht angeblich im Namen der Demokratie Syrien  platt, um den Iran anzugreifen. Und das alles, um das Imperium zu  erweitern, diejenigen, die sich nicht der Neuen Weltordnung unterwerfen  wollen, aus dem Weg zu Räumen. Danch kann man aufgrund von gestellten  Racheakten in Deutschland ganz Europa endlich auf “Anti-Terror-Kurs”  bringen, Überwachung TOTAL, Polizei- und Armeestaat TOTAL. Geschichte  wiederholt sich, doch manche haben nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt.  Die Globalisten sollten mal einen Römer fragen, wie groß das “Römische  Reich” heute noch ist!*
*Und das waren tatsächlich erst die ersten drei Sätze des Artikels! Weiter geht´s:*Der Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND) unterstützt  die Einschätzung der Amerikaner, dass das Regime des syrischen  Präsidenten Baschar al-Assad hinter den Giftgas-Angriffen auf Vororte  von Damaskus am 21. August steckt. ​*Hier ist wiederum die klare Absicht sowohl des Spiegels als auch des BND erkennbar. Der Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND) unterstützt die Einschätzung der Amerikaner. Er teilt sie nicht, er UNTERSTÜTZT  sie! Auf gut deutsch: Jemand hat tasächlich beschlossen, das  Deutschland jetzt mal am Zuge ist, denn man wird wohl diesen angeblichen  Beweis der “Deutschen” mit zum Anlass nehmen, wenn das Imperium  angreift. Und der Spiegel ist klar auf Globalisten-Kurs, hinterfragt  nichts, sondern propagiert!*In geheim eingestuften Unterrichtungen für Sicherheitspolitiker sagte BND-Präsident Gerhard Schindler,
*ein eindeutiger Beweis fehle zwar.  
*
​*In geheim eingestuften Unterrichtungen für Sicherheitspolitiker  und den Spiegel, hat man wohl vergessen zu erwähnen. Denn wie geheim  ist dies alles, wenn es doch im Spiegel(online) steht??? Aber klar, wir  haben ja Propaganda-Krieg, da müssen solche “Nachrichten” ja ans Volk  gebracht werden, was nützen sonst all dies Hirnwäschereien? Es ist  natürlich schwer einen eindeutigen Beweis gegen Assad zu finden, wenn  man selber Drahtzieher der Attacken war. Jetzt muss man in Syrien “Under  Fire” versuchen, Beweise für Assads Schuld zu finden. Soll  heissen, das man Beweise erschaffen muss. Denn der Weg von der Türkei  zum Iran muss frei werden!*Nach einer eingehenden Plausibilitätsanalyse aber gehe sein Dienst davon aus, dass das Regime Täter sei. ​*Nichts als erfundene Mutmassungen, Schuldzuweisungen etc.  Hauptsache, Assad war´s. “Plausibilitätsanalyse”. Der ist gut, feinstes  Neusprech für Mutmassungs-Schmiede, besser Lügenfabrik. Und wieder der  Hinweis darauf, das Assad es war. Natürlich ist es für denjenigen  plausibel, der händeringend einen Grund für den Krieg sucht, den man der  Welt-Öffentlichkeit präsentieren kann, das Assad der Auftraggeber war!  Aufgeflogen, “Herr” Schindler! Aufgeflogen, Spiegel! Aufgeflogen,  Imperium!
*Schindler führte in den Briefings aus, einzig das Regime von Assad verfüge über binäre Kampfstoffe wie Sarin.  ​*Will uns Schindler für bare Münze verkaufen! Was wäre er bloß  für ein Geheimdienst-Häuptling, würde er das wirklich glauben? Aber um  das Imperium zu decken, tut man wohl alles. Lügen und Betrügen ist  schließlich die Arbeit der ach so wertvollen Dienste der “Elite”, oder?  
*


*Syria : Obama backed Free Syrian Rebels caught with Sarin Nerve Gas (May 31, 2013) - YouTube*


*SYRIA: BBC - UN REPORT - The rebel terrorists used Sarin Gas - YouTube*


*Syrian REBELS used CHEMICAL WEAPONS in Aleppo SARIN ATTACK not Assad FORCES - UN Ambassador - YouTube*


*The Photos John Kerry and Washington Tried To Ban Syria - YouTube*




*Hat man Youtube beim BND gesperrt, “Herr” Schindler? 
*Nur die Experten des Regimes könnten diesen anmischen und mit kleinen Raketen einsetzen.​*Und jeder Bauer, der Unterricht von Geheimdienst-Spezialisten hatte!*Nach Erkenntnissen des BND  sei dies schon mehrmals vor dem aktuellen Angriff, der rund 1400  Menschen tötete, geschehen. Bei den vorherigen Attacken aber sei nur  eine stark verdünnte Gasmischung zum Einsatz gekommen, deswegen hätten  diese auch sehr viel weniger Todesopfer gefordert.​*Natürlich! Assad schießt doch die ganze Zeit mit Giftgas um sich, denn er muss ja weg,bzw. der Weg durch und über Syrien frei sein… Und der Rest soll die Mär vom BND und seinem abgehörten(was bin ich doch froh, das wir alle überwacht und abgehört werden, fühle mich so sicher) Telefonat als Kriegsgrund plausibel machen. Nichts weiter.*Schindler präsentierte in einem 30-minütigen Vortrag Szenarien, warum es zu dem massiven Angriff gekommen sei. 
​*Diesen ganzen erdachten Mutmassungen und erlogenen  Anschuldigungen im Namen der Global-”Elite”, des Imperiums, möchte ich  hier gar nicht erst einen Raum geben. Das überlasse ich dem Spiegel,  dafür ist er ja auch da, oder nicht, als Propaganda-Organ?*Die BND-Analyse deckt sich mit den von den USA vorgelegten Erkenntnissen.​*Das reicht! Um total unglaubwürdig zu sein. Und man gibt sich  als Mitglied der imperialistischen Achse des Bösen zu erkennen. Muss  man Farbe bekennen?

http://brdakut.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/arsch.jpg

*An den Tatorten gefundene Hülsen weisen daraufhin, dass  es sich dabei um 107-Millimeter-Geschosse handelte, das Regime verfügt  über große Lager dieser Waffen.​*Was für ein “Zufall”. Aber wer die Hülsen findet, kann sie  auch vorher dort deponiert haben, oder präsentiert einfach Hülsen diese  Kalibers als dort gefundene. Denn nicht vergessen, Syrien muss weg, im Namen von Recht und Freiheit… 
*Schindler betonte, dass die Rebellen nicht in der Lage seien, einen solchen konzertierten Angriff auszuführen.​*Erst einmal müssen es ja gar nicht syrische Rebellen gewesen  sein, es könnten genau so gut imperialistische Agenten dahinter stecken,  oder aber von imperialistischen Agenten trainierte, ausgestattete und  beauftragte, bezahlte “Rebellen”. Die sind , vielleicht sogar mit  Live-Unterstützung der Imperialisten, dann sehr wohl in der Lage. Beide  von mir angestellten “Mutmassungen” sind irgendwie plausibler, für das,  was in der Welt geschieht. Und Schindler präsentiert sich der  Öffentlichkeit als Geheimdienst-Totalversager!!!*Trotz der noch andauernden Untersuchung von Proben vom Tatort durch die Uno
ist sich der BND ziemlich sicher, dass es sich bei dem eingesetzten Gas  um Sarin handelte. So habe ein Arzt in einem abgefangenen Telefonat  exakt und mit vielen Details Symptome von Patienten beschrieben, die nur  auf das international geächtete Gas hinwiesen. Die Prüfung der Proben durch die Uno könnte dafür den endgültigen Beleg liefern, dies kann aber noch Wochen dauern.  



*Was soll das dann beweisen? Das dieses Gas eingesetzt wurde,  wissen wir ja bereits(oder glauben, wir zu wissen)! Das sagt aber nichts  darüber aus, wer es eingesetzt hat, die Proberei durch ja gar nicht  globalisierungs-elitäre UNO ist also für die Katz! Zumindest für die  Wahrheit, den Frieden und die Gerechtigkeit!*Schindler präsentierte auch einen bisher unbekannten
*Beweis:*
​*Moment, bin ich jetzt blöde, oder der Verfasser dieser Propaganda-Meldung:*(…)sagte BND-Präsident Gerhard Schindler,
*ein eindeutiger Beweis fehle zwar. 
*
​*Wie beim Spiegel in den Raum gestellte Behauptungen eines  Geheimdienst-Chiefs(Geheimdienst=Tarnen,Täuschen,Lügen und Betrügen) zu  Beweisen werden…*So hörte der BND ein Gespräch eines hochrangigen Vertreters der libanesischen Miliz Hisbollah mit der iranischen Botschaft ab.​*Was fühle ich mich doch sicher, seit ich weiß und feststelle, das tatsächlich wohl die ganze Welt abgehört wird…  Wie praktisch, da kann “Elite” gleich noch zwei Feindbilder mit  einbeziehen. Und vor allem können wir Menschen das nächste WAHRE  Angriffsziel des Imperiums ausmachen!*
*(Die Lügen-Propaganda lasse ich hier aus, kann man ja auf Spiegelonline lesen, wenn man denn möchte) 
*(…)Das vom BND abgehörte Telefonat könnte dieses Beweispuzzle der westlichen Dienste entscheidend anreichern.​*Ja, wir haben es, diesmal ist Deutschland an der Reihe! Die  USA haben zu Hause genug Probleme, kriegen trotz Hollywood auch keine  glaubhaften False Flag Aktionen hin, da kann man die “Schuld” auch auf  den 53. Bundesstaat lenken. Dann kann man seine “Eliten”-Spielchen zur  Erhöhung der Überwachung aller Menschen im Namen von Sicherheit und  Freiheit in Deutschland treiben, Europa ist schließlich noch nicht  Terror-Ergeben genug, und wünscht sich weniger statt mehr Überwachung.  Da muss “Elite” doch gegen angehen. Und die USA sind fein sauber raus.**Bundeswehr ist vorbereitet*​Nochmal:*Bundeswehr ist vorbereitet*
​Zur Bedeutung des abgehörten Telefonats äußerte sich Schindler vor den Abgeordneten nicht konkret.​*Das haben alle Elitisten und deren nutzbare Lakaien gemein! Reden, ohne etwas zu sagen, es sei denn, es handelt sich um Lügen!*Der BND-Chef sagte lediglich, dass man sich nur mit  Frankreich direkt über nachrichtendienstliche Erkenntnisse austausche.  Dass diese letztlich aber auch in den USA landen, ist naheliegend. In  den USA will US-Präsident Barack Obama am 9. September vom Kongress grünes Licht für einen Strafangriff auf das Assad-Regime, die Pläne dafür sind bereits weitgehend geschmiedet.​“Dass diese letztlich aber auch in den USA landen, ist naheliegend.”  

*Sach bloß, Spiegel…*Deutschland lehnt eine Beteiligung an einem solchen Angriff strikt ab,
*gleichwohl bereitet sich die Bundeswehr auf eine Eskalation der Lage nach einem solchen vor.*
​*Das ist Mobilmachung für die Syrien-Iran-Sauerei, nur unter einem falschem Vorwand!!!  Vielleicht bereitet sich die Bundeswehr aber jetzt darauf vor, auch im  Inneren Deutschlands eingesetzt zu werden, nachdem dann angebliche  “terroristische Racheakte” stattgefunden haben hier bei uns, weil wir  mit dafür gesorgt haben, das Syrien überfallen und plattgemacht wurde.  Wie schön für die “Elite”, das man mehrere Fliegen schlägt…*Zusätzlich kreuzt derzeit das deutsche Flottendienstboot “Oker” vor der syrischen Küste.
*Mit hochsensibler Abhörtechnik kann es weit ins Krisengebiet hinein  Telefonate und Funkverkehr abhören, an Bord befinden sich auch  Spezialisten und zwei Container mit Technik des BND.*
​*Ach ja, die unschuldigen, humanen, so vernünftigen  “Deutschen”, die sich immer so gut es geht aus allen  imperialistisch-mortalen Konflikten raushalten… Lächerlich!!! 
*Die Bundeswehrführung kündigte am Montag an, das  Spionageboot werde auch bei einer möglichen Intervention der USA im  Mittelmeerraum bleiben, da es wichtig zur Aufklärung sei.​Gleichzeitig sagten Insider, die “Oker” habe aus dem Raum  Damaskus nach dem vermuteten Chemieangriff kaum Verwertbares auffangen  können, da die Reichweite der Sensoren durch Gebirge vor der Hauptstadt  geschwächt sei.​*AHA! Ja, was denn jetzt???*Laut Bundeswehr  sind die in der Region eingesetzten Soldaten, die in der Südtürkei  Raketenabwehrstellungen betreiben und bei der Unifil-Mission vor dem  Libanon Seekontrollen durchführen, auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet. 
​*Aber von folgendem kein Wort beim Kriegs-Propaganda-Spiegel, und auch auf Schindlers Liste findet sich kein Hinweis darauf. Kein Wunder, man möchte ja das Imperium vergrößern, und nicht der Wahrheit dienen!!!:**Giftgaseinsatz durch Rebellen in Ghouta?*

*Es gibt Hinweise, dass von Saudi-Arabien unterstützte Rebellen für  das Freisetzen von Giftgas in Ghouta verantwortlich gewesen sein können*

 (heise)   
​


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon höre, "der ehemalige" höre ich schon auf zu lesen. Meistens sinds alte Säcke, die sich irgendwie nochmal wichtig machen müssen. Zu dem noch der Französische, ne lass ma stecken.


 
Vorurteilhaft und dazu rassistisch. Genau die richtige Einstellung

()


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Ist der ehem. franz. Außenminister auch irgendwer ?
> 
> US Angriff auf Syrien war seit Jahren geplant
> 
> ...



2001 haben die Amerikaner praktisch für alle Länder Szenarien entwickelt, wie und womit man diese Ländern angreifen kann.
Das ist doch nichts Neues.
Und wenn der Angriff auf Syrien von langer Hand geplant war, wie du meinst, wieso sitzen dann heute keine US Soldaten in Damaskus?
Oder denkst du echt, dass sich die Amerikaner 12 Jahre Zeit lassen einen geplanten Krieg auszuführen?



Empath schrieb:


> Und dieser Einsatz müssen einen gewaltigen Kosten-Nutzen Faktor haben :
> Obama: Von CIA ausgebildete Kämpfer werden nach Syrien eingeschleust



Auch normal, wenn ein möglicher Einsatz bevorsteht, man bringt seine Leute in Stellung.
Schließlich muss man wissen, was man genau angreifen muss. Die Soldaten sind Aufklärer, sie beobachten und ermitteln mögliche Ziele und markieren sie dann für die Raketen.



Empath schrieb:


> CIA verlädt libysche Raketen zu syrischen Rebellen wo du schon mal sagst, dass Lybien und Gadaffi hier nicht von Bedeutung sind.



"Laut einem Bericht"?
Komisch, dass nur diese Seite diesen Bericht kennt und sonst keiner.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon höre, "der ehemalige" höre ich schon auf zu lesen. Meistens sinds alte Säcke, die sich irgendwie nochmal wichtig machen müssen. Zu dem noch der Französische, ne lass ma stecken.



Es ist normal, dass sich Leute einbringen wollen, die sonst nichts mehr zu sagen haben, aber gerne in den Medien wären.
Außerdem ist es klar, dass die Amerikaner 2001 eine Menge möglicher Ziele hatten und entsprechend Szenarien angefertigt wurden, wie man dort angreifen konnten.
Darauf heute zu pochen ist jedoch absolut lächerlich, da sich die Lage in 12 Jahren sehr verändert hat, die Szenarien von 2001 kann man heute nur noch für den Papierkorb gebrauchen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht. Tot ist Tot, da gibts für mich keinen Unterschied. Ob er mit Waffen tötet, mit Panzern, oder mit Giftgas, am Ende sind die Menschen tot.
> 
> Heute auch wieder gelesen, er soll ja die "geächteten" Streubomben benutzt haben. Ich find das ist eins der dümmsten Sachen die sich Menschen einfallen ließen.
> 
> Einige Waffen zu verbieten/zu ächten, andere aber wiederrum nicht. Völliger Schwachsinn meiner Meinung nach.



Jop, typisch Menschheit.
Da bauen sie Waffen, um sie anschließen blöd zu finden (genauso wie die Minen).
Trotzdem werden diese Waffen immer weiter hergestellt (genauso wie die Minen), weil man damit eben Geld verdienen kann und solange keine Regierung mal ihre Rüstungsindustrie an die Kette legt, werden diese Waffen weiterhin produziert werden. 



Empath schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur weil du jetzt alles in Fett schreibst, wird es deswegen nicht besser.

Die Zeitungsartikel sind ja sehr schön ausgesucht, doch leider wird dort ausschließlich spekuliert, sonst nichts.
Und dass der BND andere Länder abhört, ist doch auch nichts Neues. Das ist letztendlich sein Job.
Informationen abzufangen, auszuwerten und diese Informationen dann an die richtigen Stellen weiter geben.
Und natürlich arbeiten BND, CIA und MI6 da zusammen, auch keine neue Erkenntnis.

Und natürlich sind alles Indizien, was auch sonst....
Niemand hat Assad oder einen der Soldaten gesehen, die am Auslöser hockten und gezündet haben.
Aber Indizien kann man nicht wegleugnen, man muss ihnen nachgehen und das machen die Geheimdienste und die Russen sind nun auch sehr daran interessiert (denn es war wohl offensichtlich ihr Giftgas, das eingesetzt wurde), dass hinterfragt wird, denn für die Russen steht ebenfalls eine Menge auf dem Spiel.

Und... wäre Assad so ein Menschenfreund, wie du denkst, könnte er den Krieg schon Morgen beenden, indem er sagt, dass er mit seinem Volk, das sich abgewendet hat, verhandeln wird.
Macht er das, würden nur noch die Terroristen kämpfen und gemeinsam, also Assad und das syrische Volk, könnten diese Terroristen bekämpfen und würden sicher auch dafür Unterstützung von außen bekommen.
Doch er verhandelt nicht, er sieht alle, die gegen ihn sind, als Terroristen an und ist blind vor Machthunger, so sind eben Diktatoren. Die erkennen nicht, wann ihre Zeit abgelaufen ist, die bleiben auf ihrem Stuhl kleben, bis einer sie herunter zieht.


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

na klar. Jetzt sind es die Russen. Guter Schachzug für die Öffentlichkeit, aber absolut absurd und unlogisch.

Syrien: Ein undercover Proxy-Guerrilla-Krieg der USA/NATO/Saudis 


und von welcher Bevölkerung du genau sprichst, weiß immer noch Keiner.
Assad wurde GEWÄHLT !! und ist kein Diktator. 
  Er hat SOGAR laut einer Meinungsumfrage seiner Feinde, der arabischen Diktatoren-Liga 55% Zustimmung ! 
  Seit dem Terror der NATO-/Saudi-Söldner soll er sogar 70 % Zustimmung  bekommen haben, weil alle die kriminellen Killer und Zerstörer der  Rebellen in Syrien fürchten.  Nur Assad ist ein Garant des friedlichen Zusammenlebens der  verschiedenen Völker und Religionen.  Alleine die Morde an Christen und  die Zerstörungen und Plünderungen in Kirchen haben zur Flucht aller  Christen aus Homs geführt.
  Die Westmedien schweigen darüber ! 
  Es war die USA; die diesen Krieg bereit 2001 plante und jetzt nach  dem erfolgreichen Propahgandamuster des angeblich humanitären Kriegs  durchzieht mit Jihadi- und kriminellen Söldnern, die sich schon in  Libyen, Bosnien, Afghanistan etc. eingesetzt hatten. 

@seefe  - wenn die französischen Minister dir zu unglaubwürdig erscheinen, dann bitte hast du es höchstpersönlich vom *US-General Wesley Clark.*

US-General Wesley Clark - Syrienkrieg seit 10 Jahren geplant 

Und hier einmal chronologisch :



> „Syrische Rebellen kündigen Annan-Friedensplan auf“ berichteten am 4. Juni die Medien ohne die geringste Ironie. Dabei waren bei Gefechten schon zwei Tage zuvor nach Angaben der Opposition 89 Menschen getötet worden, darunter 57 Soldaten – die Armee sei sehr verwundbar gegen die Angriffe bewaffneter Gruppen, da die Soldaten für solche Kämpfe nicht trainiert sind, so die „Syrische Beobachtungstelle für Menschenrechte“ in London.
> 
> 1 War die Gewalt und die Zahl der Opfer allge-mein seit Beginn des Waffenstillstandes am 12. April erheblich zurückgegangen, so war gleichzeitig die Zahl getöteter Polizisten und Soldaten massiv gestiegen. Im Mai und April war sie, wie David Enders (McClatchy, 2.6. und 5.6. 2011) berichtet, mehr als doppelt so hoch wie im März.
> 
> ...


Im Anhang die komplette PDF mit Quellen Angabe !!!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. September 2013)

Assad hat sich dazu bereit erklärt mit den Aufständischen zu verhandeln, die bereit sind ihre Waffen niederzulegen.
Die Aufständischen hingegen sind (leider) nicht auf Kompromisse aus, sondern auf den bedingungslosen Sturz Assads.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> na klar. Jetzt sind es die Russen. Guter Schachzug für die Öffentlichkeit, aber absolut absurd und unlogisch.



Jop, die Russen haben Stellung bezogen und warten nun auf die Informationen, die belegen, dass Assad der Drahtzieher des Giftgas Einsatzes war.
Immerhin hat Putin nun eine Meinung, ist doch was.
Mal abwarten, was dabei rauskommt.



Empath schrieb:


> und von welcher Bevölkerung du genau sprichst, weiß immer noch Keiner.



Doch, von den 70% Sunniten, die unter der Diktatur leiden.



Empath schrieb:


> Assad wurde GEWÄHLT !! und ist kein Diktator.



Na, du hast aber komische Vorstellungen von Wahlen.
Es gibt nur eine Partei und nur einen Kandidaten.
Jeder, der sich ebenfalls um das Amt des Präsidenten bemüht, wird verhaftet oder getötet.



Empath schrieb:


> Er hat SOGAR laut einer Meinungsumfrage seiner Feinde, der arabischen Diktatoren-Liga 55% Zustimmung !



Es gibt eine arabische Diktator Liga?



Empath schrieb:


> Seit dem Terror der NATO-/Saudi-Söldner soll er sogar 70 % Zustimmung  bekommen haben, weil alle die kriminellen Killer und Zerstörer der  Rebellen in Syrien fürchten.  Nur Assad ist ein Garant des friedlichen Zusammenlebens der  verschiedenen Völker und Religionen.  Alleine die Morde an Christen und  die Zerstörungen und Plünderungen in Kirchen haben zur Flucht aller  Christen aus Homs geführt.



Es sind keine Söldner der Nato, es sind Al Qaida Kämpfer.
Die haben sich leider in den Konflikt eingemischt und kämpfen nicht auf der Seite des unterdrückten Volks, sondern kämpfen ihren eigenen Krieg.
Ebenso gibt es eine Reihe von unterschiedlichen Verbündeten, es ist schwer zu unterscheiden, wer nun zu wem gehört und welche Ziele die einzelnen Gruppen haben.



Empath schrieb:


> Die Westmedien schweigen darüber !
> Es war die USA; die diesen Krieg bereit 2001 plante und jetzt nach  dem erfolgreichen Propahgandamuster des angeblich humanitären Kriegs  durchzieht mit Jihadi- und kriminellen Söldnern, die sich schon in  Libyen, Bosnien, Afghanistan etc. eingesetzt hatten.



Nochmal...
Die Amerikaner haben 2001 eine Menge Szenarien entwickelt, aber die sind heute nicht mehr aktuell, da 12 Jahre alt.



Empath schrieb:


> Im Anhang die PDF mit Quellen Angabe !!!



Schon wieder ein Blog, wo jeder alles reinschreiben kann.


----------



## QUAD4 (5. September 2013)

quantenslipstream glaubt nur was in den offiziellen medien kommt oder vom staat selbst. er spielt alles runter was nicht von den "offiziellen" kommt. bei über 60k an posts wird er vieleicht dafür bezahlt


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nochmal...
> Die Amerikaner haben 2001 eine Menge Szenarien entwickelt, aber die sind heute nicht mehr aktuell, da 12 Jahre alt.
> 
> Schon wieder ein Blog, wo jeder alles reinschreiben kann.


 
Und alle Plän...ähm...Szenarien sind zeitgenau auch umgesetzt worden.

Ist kein Blog, sondern eine Zeitung*  MIT QUELLENANGABEN *


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> quantenslipstream glaubt nur was in den offiziellen medien kommt oder vom staat selbst. er spielt alles runter was nicht von den "offiziellen" kommt.



Ich glaube das, was unabhängige, investigativ ermittelnde Journalisten berichten.
Dass diese Journalisten eher bei den seriösen Medien veröffentlicht werden und nicht bei suspekten Blogs oder Verschwörungswebseiten, ist dabei nicht meine Schuld.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> bei über 60k an posts wird er vieleicht dafür bezahlt



Könntest du bitte die Unterstellungen lassen?



Empath schrieb:


> Und alle Plän...ähm...Szenarien sind zeitgenau auch umgesetzt worden.
> 
> Ist kein Blog, sondern eine Zeitung*  MIT QUELLENANGABEN *



Dann studiere mal die Zeitungsartikel.
Die strotzen nur so vor Spekulation, da ist nichts, was wirklich Hand und Fuß hat.
Einige spekulieren drauf los, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Ich halte aber nichts von Spekulationen, ich schaue lieber nach Fakten.

Und wie immer bei Verschwörungstheorien gibt es das Problem, dass einige die bestehenden Fakten so auslegen, dass sie in ihre Geschichte passen.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Assad hat sich dazu bereit erklärt mit den Aufständischen zu verhandeln, die bereit sind ihre Waffen niederzulegen.
> Die Aufständischen hingegen sind (leider) nicht auf Kompromisse aus, sondern auf den bedingungslosen Sturz Assads.



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Hätte der Typ meine Familie oder Freunde getötet, hätte ich auch Probleme, mit dem zu reden.
Es geht anscheinend nur noch um Rache, was ein weiteres Problem ist.


----------



## QUAD4 (5. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube das, was unabhängige, investigativ ermittelnde Journalisten berichten.
> Dass diese Journalisten eher bei den seriösen Medien veröffentlicht werden und nicht bei suspekten Blogs oder Verschwörungswebseiten, ist dabei nicht meine Schuld.
> 
> Könntest du bitte die Unterstellungen lassen?
> ...



du "glaubst" also was unabhängige investigative jornalisten berichten? komisch das die die wirklich investigativen jornalisten kaum arbeit finden und so gezwungen sind sich über wasser zu halten mit buchverkäufen und blogs. grade diese die nicht auf staatslinie und konzernelinie sind als verschwörungstheoretiker betittelt werden.
wenn man behauptet, durch ständiges wiederholen, das assad ein diktator ist und massenvernichtungswaffen oder chemiewaffen benutzt ist das keine verschwörtungstheorie? oder hetze? und wenn das alles nicht reicht dann zieht man die kinder hinzu um noch mehr zu hetzen. hauptsache man bekommt die eigene bevölkerung in kriegslaune.

bei über 60k posts liegt nunmal die vermutung nahe das du ein ganz staatstreuer bist, ganz besonders wie du die offiziellen verteidingst. "unter-stellen" tu ich dir gar nichts.

eine verschwörungstheorie ist nichts anderes als eine vermutung. wer mit wem und wer profitiert von was. cui bono? wem nützt es? eine verschwörung selber ist auch nichts was es nicht gibt in unsere welt. solltest besser diesen medienkampfbegriff und verleumdungsbegriff nicht nutzen. die medien haben den schon zu oft benutzt und ist so langsam ausgeluscht. jeder der das nicht glaubt was vater statt und medienkonzerne sagen ist ein verschwörungstheoretiker, jaja.

es gibt nur noch lügner auf diese welt. hier siehste auch wie man organisationen benutzt die eigentlich was gutes bewirken sollen.
http://recentr.com/2013/08/arzte-hi...emischer-waffen-in-syrien-helfen-terroristen/


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Vorurteilhaft und dazu rassistisch. Genau die richtige Einstellung
> 
> ()



Was für rassistisch?! den franzosen steh ich nicht so nahe, aber deshalb bin ich rassist? 
ich glaube du solltest nochmal rassistisch nachgoogeln. 
ich lese bei meinem post aber nicht, das ich irgendwie was gegen die franzosen sage, was man rassistisch nennen könnte. 

zu dem vorurteilhaft? der gamze thread ist so gesehen voller  vorurteile... 
zudem ist es doch so, das die netten ehemaligen politikes oft ne chance suchen wieder ins gespräch zu kommen.


----------



## Beam39 (5. September 2013)

> Doch, von den 70% Sunniten, die unter der Diktatur leiden.



Wenn ich das jedesmal aufs Neue lese wie die Sunniten als Opfer hingestellt werden.. Befasst euch mal mit der Geschichte der Sunniten, für welche Massaker sie verantwortlich sind. Was einige von euch zusätzlich nicht kapieren wollen ist das Wahabiten/ Salafis ALLE ihre Wurzeln in der Sunna haben. Sie sind nichts anderes als Sunniten. Und jetzt wo plötzlich ein Teil der Sunniten nicht mehr der Schlächter ist, heißt es gleich "die armen".

Recherchiert nur einmal nach für welche Massaker sie alles in der Türkei verantwortlich sind. Sie brüsten sich doch damit die Gruppe zu sein die in der Geschichte die meisten Jihads geführt hat.

Das ist unfassbar was von einigen superschlauen in die Welt gesetzt wird. Da wundert es mich nicht das wir in solch einer kaputten Welt leben.

Ihr habt weder was gesehen noch erlebt, aber behauptet und stellt Dinge fest wie Weltmeister weil sie von irgendwelchen Super-Journalisten oder irgendwelchen Büchern stammen. Diese Menschen haben in ihrem Leben nicht eine Sekunde unter diesen Menschen verweilt noch können sie ihre Kultur oder Denkweise verstehen in so kurzer Zeit verstehen. 

Ganz nebenbei hat Hitler auch ein Buch geschrieben.

Ihr wollt nicht verstehen das sich dieser sunnitische Teil im Falle eines Sturzes entweder genauso teilen wird in die absolute Minderheit derer die eine Demokratie wollen und in die die einen Gottesstaat errichten wollen, oder aber es wird direkt ein Gottesstaat aufgestellt und von wem der geführt wird will ich nicht wissen.

Die arabischen Völker sind zurückgeblieben und kennen sowas wie eine Demokratie nicht. Unter ihnen verweilen tatsächlich einige die für eine Demokratie sind und sehr modern sind, das ist aber die absolute Minderheit und diese bekennen sich zumeist nicht einmal zu einer Glaubensrichtung sondern leben einfach ihr eigenes Leben.

Assad würde sich zu 100% mit denen die keine extremistische Denkweise haben verhandeln können, aber der andere Teil würde dies niemals zulassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jedesmal aufs Neue lese wie die Sunniten als Opfer hingestellt werden.. Befasst euch mal mit der Geschichte der Sunniten, für welche Massaker sie verantwortlich sind. Was einige von euch zusätzlich nicht kapieren wollen ist das Wahabiten/ Salafis ALLE ihre Wurzeln in der Sunna haben. Sie sind nichts anderes als Sunniten. Und jetzt wo plötzlich ein Teil der Sunniten nicht mehr der Schlächter ist, heißt es gleich "die armen".
> 
> Recherchiert nur einmal nach für welche Massaker sie alles in der Türkei verantwortlich sind. Sie brüsten sich doch damit die Gruppe zu sein die in der Geschichte die meisten Jihads geführt hat.
> 
> Das ist unfassbar was von einigen superschlauen in die Welt gesetzt wird. Da wundert es mich nicht das wir in solch einer kaputten Welt leben.


 
Was vor vielen, vielen Jahren mal war, ist doch heute völlig unwichtig.
Die Türken haben vor dem WW1 auch die Region beherrscht und haben alles und jeden unterdrückt und massakriert.
Sind die Türken also heute alle schlecht?

Und was ist mit den Deutschen?
Die Deutschen haben ja vor rund 70 Jahren auch ein paar Dinge gemacht... nicht viel, ist kaum aufgefallen, aber nett war es trotzdem nicht. 
Sind die Deutschen nun alles Schlächter?


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind die Deutschen nun alles Schlächter?



Laut USrael Außenpolitik - *JA *


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Laut USrael Außenpolitik - *JA *


 Deutschland muss seit Jahrzehnten an Israel für den Holocaust zahlen, Israel kauft sich dann davon ihre Bomben von den USA und warf bzw. wirft diese auf Palästinenser ab und schlachteten, wenn man die "Dunkelziffer" mit einbezieht, fast genauso viele von ihnen ab, wie die Deutschen Juden vergast haben.
Israel kauft sich ultra-billig Waffen von den USA ein, eine M16 kriegen die für 1$ das Stück (obwohl sie selber eigene Sturmgewehre produzieren), selbst auf dem schwärzestem Schwarzmarkt der Welt kriegst du ein Sturmgewehr nicht so billig her.

Trotzdem bezeichne ich die Israelisten nicht alle als Schlächter, es ist der Staat von dem das ausgeht, die Meinung des israelitischen Volkes will keiner hören.

Und genauso wenig werfe ich Sunniten alle in einen Topf mit Schlächtern, weil ich nunmal Sunniten kenne, die alles sind, außer Mörder, Schlächter oder sonstwas, was auf Terroristen wie Assad und seine Kriecher zutreffen würde.


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

ich meinte , dass Deutschland für ihre vergangenen Sünden ewig zahlen muss und sich verpflichtet alles mitzumachen, was die "Besatzer" gewillt sind zu tun 
Falls etwas Kritik Richtung USA/Israel kommt, wird die Hitlerkeule ausgepackt.

Ist das die letzte Waffe, welche der USA gegen die Meinung der deutschen Zivilbevölkerung zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## heldarious (5. September 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Deutschland muss seit Jahrzehnten an Israel für den Holocaust zahlen, Israel kauft sich dann davon ihre Bomben von den USA und warf bzw. wirft diese auf Palästinenser ab und schlachteten, wenn man die "Dunkelziffer" mit einbezieht, fast genauso viele von ihnen ab, wie die Deutschen Juden vergast haben.
> Israel kauft sich ultra-billig Waffen von den USA ein, eine M16 kriegen die für 1$ das Stück (obwohl sie selber eigene Sturmgewehre produzieren), selbst auf dem schwärzestem Schwarzmarkt der Welt kriegst du ein Sturmgewehr nicht so billig her.
> 
> Trotzdem bezeichne ich die Israelisten nicht alle als Schlächter, es ist der Staat von dem das ausgeht, die Meinung des israelitischen Volkes will keiner hören.
> ...



Israel kauft bestimmt keine Billig Waffe  von den USA ein. Du weist dass Israel selbst Highend Waffen herstellt und diese auch einer der besten der Welt sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> ich meinte , dass Deutschland für ihre vergangenen Sünden ewig zahlen muss und sich verpflichtet alles mitzumachen, was die "Besatzer" gewillt sind zu tun
> Falls etwas Kritik Richtung USA/Israel kommt, wird die Judenkeule ausgepackt.


 
Deutschland wird nicht "besetzt".
Und Schröder hat den Irak Krieg abgelehnt und Deutschland hat sich daran nicht beteiligt.
Demzufolge ist deine Aussage falsch. Ganz einfach.



heldarious  schrieb:


> Israel kauft bestimmt keine Billig Waffe  von den USA ein. Du weist dass Israel selbst Highend Waffen herstellt und diese auch einer der besten der Welt sind?



Israel stellt Waffen her, völlig richtig. 
Aber Israel stellt nicht alles her. Sie kaufen U-Boote, Flugzeuge, Panzer, Raketen.
Und deutsche Firmen verdienen gut an Israel, denn sie wissen, dass die Waffen eingesetzt und neue Waffen gebraucht werden.


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Israel kauft bestimmt keine Billig Waffe von den USA ein. Du weist dass Israel selbst Highend Waffen herstellt und diese auch einer der besten der Welt sind?



Bin nicht sicher, wie sie zu US-Waffen stehen, aber die bösen deutschen Waffen scheinen die mehr zu bevorzugen, als die Eigenen :

Heikler U-Boot-Deal mit Israel   -> Israel setzte deutsches U-Boot für Raketenangriff auf Syrien ein


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Bitte nicht zu sehr abschweifen. Es geht immer noch um Syrien und nicht darum, wo Israel seine U-Boote oder sonst was kauft.


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Israel kauft bestimmt keine Billig Waffe  von den USA ein. Du weist dass Israel selbst Highend Waffen herstellt und diese auch einer der besten der Welt sind?


 Sie produzieren selber z.B. das IMI Galil, aber wieso sollten sie das flächendeckend verwenden, wenn sie das M16 flächendekeckend 300mal so billig kaufen können?


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutschland wird nicht "besetzt".
> Und Schröder hat den Irak Krieg abgelehnt und Deutschland hat sich daran nicht beteiligt.
> Demzufolge ist deine Aussage falsch. Ganz einfach.


 
War reines Vorwahl-Versprechen. 

Die Regierung Schröder/Fischer war ihren konservativen Vorgängern vor allem in einer Hinsicht überlegen - in der Fähigkeit, ihre wirklichen Ziele zu *verschleiern *und mit höheren Motiven zu begründen. Sie rechtfertigte die von ihr verantworteten Militäreinsätze abwechselnd mit der Verhinderung von Völkermord, der Erzwingung von Frieden und der Bekämpfung des Terrorismus. Es bedurfte eines grünen Außenministers, um die Bombardierung Belgrads im Frühjahr 1999 mit dem historischen Vermächtnis des deutschen Antifaschismus  zu begründen. Hätte eine konservative Regierung dies versucht, wäre sie ohne Zweifel auf massiven Widerstand gestoßen!!
Deutsche Soldaten haben sich in den letzten Jahren an einigen Kriegen beteiligt - 1999 am Angriff der Nato auf Jugoslawien und 2001 am Krieg gegen Afghanistan - und befinden sich in 16 Staaten und Regionen im Einsatz - in Bosnien, Kosovo, Mazedonien, Georgien, Afghanistan, Usbekistan, Türkei, Kuwait, Bahrein, Djibouti, Kenia, am Horn von Afrika, in der arabischen See, im Mittelmeer sowie in Italien (Nato-Einsatzzentrale) und den USA (Tampa, Florida). Bis auf die Türkei, Italien und die USA liegen diese Einsatzgebiete alle außerhalb des Nato-Territoriums  
Im Unterschied zu anderen Großmächten war die deutsche Außenpolitik vor der Wiedervereinigung nicht in der Lage, ihren Zielen mit militärischer Gewalt Nachdruck zu verleihen. Sie war gezwungen, sich mit wirtschaftlichem Druck zu begnügen und sich ansonsten friedlich zu gebärden - zu überzeugen, zu vermitteln, sich anzupassen und sich bescheiden zu geben ... bla . man unterhielt zu rechten Diktaturen in Asien und Lateinamerika ebenso enge Beziehungen wie zu den stalinistischen Regimen in der Sowjetunion, China und Osteuropa, zu Israel ebenso wie zu arabischen Staaten, zum Schah von Persien ebenso wie zu seinen Nachfolgern unter Khomeini. Dabei bewegte sie sich stets im Windschatten der USA  und war bemüht, nicht mit diesen anzuecken.
Schröder und sein grüner Außenminister Joschka Fischer knüpften mit ihrer Außenpolitik nahtlos an ihre Vorgänger an.  noch bevor sie ihre Ämter antraten - zwischen Bundestagswahl und Regierungsübernahme - gaben SPD und Grüne dann im Bundestag grünes Licht für den Krieg gegen Jugoslawien.  Dieser Beschluss, der in der Bevölkerung und bis tief in die eigene Parteien hinein auf erheblichen Widerstand stieß, war der Preis, den die Grünen für den Eintritt in die Regierung und ins Außenamt zu entrichten hatten.
Kaum im Amt, arbeiteten Fischer und Verteidigungsminister Rudolf Scharping (SPD) fieberhaft daran, den Krieg gegen Jugoslawien zu rechtfertigen.  Fischer spielte - natürlich in enger Zusammenarbeit mit US-Außenministerin Madeleine Albright   eine zentrale Rolle auf der Konferenz von Rambouillet, die den unmittelbaren Vorwand für den Krieg lieferte, indem sie der Belgrader Regierung ein unannehmbares Ultimatum stellte. Die zuvor als *"terroristisch"* eingestufte albanische UCK wurde in Rambouillet in den Rang eines Nato-Partners erhoben. Scharping verbreitete inzwischen unbewiesene Gräuelgeschichten über serbische Massaker und angebliche Pläne zur Vertreibung der Albaner. 
Im anschließenden Krieg leistete die Bundeswehr erstmals nicht nur logistische Hilfe, sondern beteiligte sich mit eigenen Tornados an Angriffsoperationen 
Nach den Anschlägen vom 11. September erreichte aber die militärische Expansion eine neue Dimension. Im Rahmen der von Schröder versprochenen "uneingeschränkte Solidarität" mit den USA wurden erstmals deutsche Soldaten in großer Anzahl in Regionen eingesetzt, an die noch vor einem Jahr kaum jemand zu denken gewagt hätte - in Afghanistan, im nordöstlichen Afrika, am Golf. Die KSK-Einheiten jagten an der Seite amerikanischer Spezialisten unter höchster Geheimhaltung Taliban- und Al-Qaeda-Kämpfer, ohne dass dies zu irgendwelchen Protesten oder parlamentarischen Nachfragen geführt hätte.
Worum es tatsächlich ging, erklärte Scharping diesmal selbst in einer Aussprache des Bundestags: *"Wir wissen doch alle, dass zum Beispiel die weltwirtschaftliche Stabilität und die weltwirtschaftliche Sicherheit von dieser Region stark beeinflusst werden können, von jener Region, in der 70 Prozent der Erdölreserven des Globus und 40 Prozent der Erdgasreserven des Globus liegen."  *
Anstatt - wie noch sein Vorgänger Kohl - die europäische Integration durch Überzeugung, Absprachen mit Paris und großzügige Finanzbeiträge zu fördern, ging Schröder den Weg, die EU-Partner unter Einsatz des wirtschaftlichen und politischen Gewichts Deutschlands unter Druck zu setzen und eigene Interessen durchzusetzen.
Dieser Kurs hat jetzt entsprechende Konsequenzen. Er setzt eine Spirale von Konflikten in Gang, die zwangsläufig zu immer neuen internationalen Auseinandersetzungen - auch militärischen - führen muss. Den Preis dafür zahlt die Bevölkerung - in Form von höheren Rüstungskosten, wachsendem Militarismus (der immer mit dem Abbau demokratischer Rechte und einer Stärkung der politischen Reaktion verbunden ist) und gefallenen Soldaten.
Die Bilanz der rot-grünen Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik zeigt, dass sich die Opposition gegen einen Irak-Krieg nicht auf SPD und Grüne stützten kann. 
Ein effektiver Kampf gegen die Kriegsgefahr kann nur durch den Zusammenschluss der arbeitenden Bevölkerung diesseits und jenseits des Atlantiks geführt werden. Er muss sich auf ein sozialistisches Programm stützen, das allen Regierungen, ob sozialdemokratisch oder konservativ, den unerbittlichen Kampf ansagt, die die Kosten der internationalen Krise und verstärkten Aufrüstung auf die Arbeiterklasse abwälzen wollen.
Die Antwort auf den wachsenden Druck der USA ist nicht Stärkung der EU - ein Werkzeug der europäischen Finanz- und Wirtschaftsinteressen -, sondern der Aufbau *Vereinigter Sozialistischer Staaten von Europa.*


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bitte nicht zu sehr abschweifen. Es geht immer noch um Syrien und nicht darum, wo Israel seine U-Boote oder sonst was kauft.


 
Die werden halt genau in Syrien jetzt eingesetzt. Wer hätte das gedacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar der ehem. Nachrichtenmagazin musste davon berichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal... es geht alleine um Syrien und nicht um ein sozialistischen Europa, was auch völliger Unsinn ist, denn die SPD regiert nicht und das wird auch die nächsten Jahre so bleiben.
Außerdem entscheidet nicht Deutschland, welche Regierungsformen die Eurostaaten haben.



Empath schrieb:


> Die werden halt genau in Syrien jetzt eingesetzt. Wer hätte das gedacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass Israel eine Atommacht ist, ist nichts Neues.
Neben den USA hat auch Frankreich mitgeholfen, Israel zur Atommacht aufzurüsten.
Ebenso hat Israel keinen Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterschrieben (daher kontrolliert sie auch niemand).
Darüber hinaus hat Israel auch keine Biowaffenkonvention und Chemiewaffenkonvention unterschrieben. Auch dort kontrolliert sie niemand.

Aber nochmal... es geht hier nicht um Israel, es geht einzig um Syrien.
Wenn du über Israels Atomwaffenprogramm diskutieren willst, mach einen Thread auf (mit neutralen Quellenangaben und seriös vorgetragen, wenns geht).

Bitte also beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Vereinigter Sozialistischer Staaten von Europa"
> 
> Nochmal... es geht alleine um Syrien und nicht um ein sozialistischen Europa, was auch völliger Unsinn ist, denn die SPD regiert nicht und das wird auch die nächsten Jahre so bleiben.
> Außerdem entscheidet nicht Deutschland, welche Regierungsformen die Eurostaaten haben.


Das ist auch das Ziel der USA. 




			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit neutralen Quellenangaben



wie es aussieht, bist du nicht unbedingt der Freund davon. 


Aktion - menschliche Schutzschilde


----------



## Empath (5. September 2013)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn man behauptet, durch ständiges wiederholen, das assad ein diktator ist und massenvernichtungswaffen oder chemiewaffen benutzt ist das keine verschwörtungstheorie? oder hetze? und wenn das alles nicht reicht dann zieht man die kinder hinzu um noch mehr zu hetzen. hauptsache man bekommt die eigene bevölkerung in kriegslaune..



das erinnert mich doch an jemanden 



> Göbbels Zitat: "Wenn man eine große Lüge erzählt und sie oft genug wiederholt, dann werden die Leute sie am Ende glauben. Deshalb ist es von lebenswichtiger Bedeutung für den Staat, seine gesamte Macht für die Unterdrückung abweichender Meinungen einzusetzen. Die Wahrheit ist der Todfeind der Lüge, und daher ist die Wahrheit der größte Feind des Staates."



Dazu ein kurzes Video-Statement von Putin vor Kurzem. Mit Untertitel) :
USA lügen uns alle über Syrien an, und sie wissen, dass sie lügen!


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> War reines Vorwahl-Versprechen.
> 
> Die Regierung Schröder/Fischer war ihren konservativen Vorgängern vor allem in einer Hinsicht überlegen - in der Fähigkeit, ihre wirklichen Ziele zu *verschleiern *und mit höheren Motiven zu begründen. Sie rechtfertigte die von ihr verantworteten Militäreinsätze abwechselnd mit der Verhinderung von Völkermord, der Erzwingung von Frieden und der Bekämpfung des Terrorismus. Es bedurfte eines grünen Außenministers, um die Bombardierung Belgrads im Frühjahr 1999 mit dem historischen Vermächtnis des deutschen Antifaschismus  zu begründen. Hätte eine konservative Regierung dies versucht, wäre sie ohne Zweifel auf massiven Widerstand gestoßen!!
> Deutsche Soldaten haben sich in den letzten Jahren an einigen Kriegen beteiligt - 1999 am Angriff der Nato auf Jugoslawien und 2001 am Krieg gegen Afghanistan - und befinden sich in 16 Staaten und Regionen im Einsatz - in Bosnien, Kosovo, Mazedonien, Georgien, Afghanistan, Usbekistan, Türkei, Kuwait, Bahrein, Djibouti, Kenia, am Horn von Afrika, in der arabischen See, im Mittelmeer sowie in Italien (Nato-Einsatzzentrale) und den USA (Tampa, Florida). Bis auf die Türkei, Italien und die USA liegen diese Einsatzgebiete alle außerhalb des Nato-Territoriums
> ...


 

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber hast in dem Post mehr unpassende Themen angeschnitten, als alle anderen zusammen auf den letzten Seiten. 

Wie quanti aber schon sagte, es geht um Syrien und nicht darum was Schröder damals getan hat. 


Achja Doppelposts sind auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Beam39 (6. September 2013)

> Und genauso wenig werfe ich Sunniten alle in einen Topf mit Schlächtern,  weil ich nunmal Sunniten kenne, die alles sind, außer Mörder,  Schlächter oder sonstwas, was auf Terroristen wie Assad und seine  Kriecher zutreffen würde.



Tu ich genauso wenig, im Gegenteil. Die Sunniten die relativ zentral in der Türkei leben sind sogar extrem modern. Sind gegen Erdogan, trinken Alkohol, lehnen Kopftücher ab und sind im allgemeinen gegen einen strengen Islam. Jetzt bring aber mal genau diese Sunniten zu den Sunniten in den arabischen Ländern und siehe zu wie diese von der dortigen Gesellschaft abgestoßen werden, du wirst dich wundern.

Muss nicht einmal unbedingt in den arabischen Raum abschweifen, da reicht schon der Süd-Östliche Teil der Türkei dessen Gesellschaft und Menschen mindestens so zurückgeblieben sind wie in genannten arabischen Ländern. Die stehen da kein Tag durch weil dort Frauen direkt als Nutten oder Schlampen angeschrien werden wenn sie in Jeans rumlaufen. Oder lass dich mal mit Alkohol erwischen oder oder oder.

Diese Menschen lassen sich von der Masse leiten und sind so aufgewachsen, sie kennen nichts anderes. Wenn dann noch ein islamischer Gelehrter kommt und diesen ungebildeten Menschen dann auch noch erzählt was für eine Tugend es ist in den Krieg zu ziehen und als Sehid zu sterben und was einen nach dem Tod so alles erwartet sind die nicht zurückzuhalten.

Von nem Kumpel der Schwager welcher in der Türkei lebt und aus dem Norden der Türkei stammt sind erst diesen Sommer 4 Freunde nach Syrien gegangen um gegen Alawiten zu kämpfen und als Sehid zu sterben, kannst du dir das vorstellen?

Und genau um diese Sorte Mensch handelt es sich dort unten in Syrien die gegen Assad kämpfen.

Die Leute die für eine Demokratie gekämpft haben wurden schon längst verdrängt oder haben ihre Absichten geändert/ ändern müssen.

Wie gesagt, das da Unten ist schon lange kein Kampf der Demokraten mehr, das sollten die Leuten mal langsam begreifen. Zumal es ziemlich fragwürdig ist welche Demokrati-Befürwörter zur Waffe greifen, die in der Türkei haben es genauso unterlassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

Die Deutschen haben sich auch mal von der Masse treiben lassen und was bei raus gekommen ist, ist allgemein bekannt.
Trotzdem behaupte ich mal, dass damals nicht alle Deutschen Nazis waren, sie haben sich einfach mit dem arrangiert, was da war (was sollte man auch machen?).

Und genauso geht es den Sunniten in Syrien. Sie haben sich mit Assad und dessen Regime abgefunden und haben das Beste daraus gemacht (möglichst nicht auffallen, damit man nicht verhaftet wird oder schlimmer).
Dann fing der arabische Frühling an, in einigen arabischen Ländern wurden die Regime gestürzt und die Machthaber getötet oder verhaftet.
Sie sahen also, dass es doch eine Alternative gibt und haben ihrerseits versucht nun den Machthaber in ihrem Land zu stürzen.
Was mit Demonstrationen angefangen hat, die von Panzern nieder gemäht wurden, entwickelte sich im laufe der Jahre zu einer echten Schlacht.
Die Leute, die damals demonstriert haben, sind inzwischen auf der Flucht oder kämpfen ihren eigenen Kampf.
Inzwischen mischen nun auch andere Gruppen mit, die andere Ziele verfolgen. 

Heute weiß man nicht mehr, wer nun wer ist und um Demokratisierung ging es auch nie, es ging einzig darum, das Regime zu entfernen.
Niemand macht sich Gedanken, was danach kommt (das hat man in den anderen arabischen Staaten auch nicht gemacht).
Aber egal, was nach Assad kommt, es wird keine Demokratie nach westlichen Muster geben, denn, und das sagte ich schon mehrmals, ohne Kompromissbereitschaft kann keine Demokratie entstehen, bzw. sich halten.
In einer Demokratie basiert alles auf Kompromisse, das fängt schon damit an, Koalitionen zu bilden, um regierungsfähig zu werden.
Genauso die Meinungsfreiheit, die in einer Demokratie ebenfalls zur Basis gehört, ist nicht einfach in eine Gesellschaft zu implementieren, die sowas noch nie kannte.
Demokratieverständnis kann nur über Generationen wachsen.
Wenn man gebildeter wird, wenn man toleranter wird, wenn man sich in die Lage des anderen hineinversetzen kann.


----------



## Empath (6. September 2013)

...siehe die Demokratie in USA oder Frankreich gerade  über 80% der Menschen gegen den Einsatz, trotzdem wird Parlament mit allen Mitteln erzwungen dafür zu stimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

Das ist bei den Briten nicht anders. Da plant David Cameron jetzt eine Kabinettsumbildung, damit er die "Verweigerer" aussortieren kann.
Cameron plant nach Abstimmungsniederlage Kabinettsumbildung

Das ist ja das Dilemma bei der Demokratie. Ist die Regierung erst mal gewählt, macht sie 4 Jahre lang, was sie will, Wahlversprechen hin oder her. 



			
				Franz Müntefering schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden als Koalition von allen Seiten an dem gemessen, was in Wahlkämpfen gesagt worden ist. Das ist unfair, weil es zwischendurch ein Ereignis gegeben hat, nämlich die Bundestagswahl und die daraus entstandene Koalition.



Und wählt man dann die anderen, weil es die ersten ja verbockt haben, geht es genauso weiter, wie bisher, weil es die anderen genauso machen, wie die, die es verbockt haben.
So betrachtet kein Wunder, dass sonst keiner die Demokratie haben will.


----------



## QUAD4 (7. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Dilemma bei der Demokratie. Ist die Regierung erst mal gewählt, macht sie 4 Jahre lang, was sie will, Wahlversprechen hin oder her.



das ist kein dilemma, das ist keine demokratie. das wort demokratie sollte man besser definieren damit auch jeder weiss was das genau ist. volksherrschaft allein als erklärung oder definition reicht da nicht. als ob die bevölkerung herrschen würde  hat nie, regiert nicht, wird nie  - und das sind die worte von meinem hochgeschätzten prof. dr. schachtschneider, DEM rechtsprofessor.

meiner ansicht nach leben wir in einer idiokratie  - zwar im film überspitzt und lustig dargestellt aber in der realität "ziemlich uncool".

bevor wir über demokratie reden sollte man erstmal über freisein reden. die meisten menschen die ich getroffen habe können nichtmal in 2 sätzen definieren was für sie freisein bedeutet. geschweige denn das sie sich darüber mal gedanken gemacht haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

würde das Volk tatsächlich die Politik durch ihr Wahlverhalten bestimmten, hätte man das schon längst abgeschafft. 

Freiheit kann ich für mich sehr gut definieren. Z.B. die freie Entscheidung, was ich machen will (innerhalb der Gesetze natürlich, die ich auch unterstütze, denn sonst hätten wir Anarchie).
Meinungsfreiheit ist mir sehr wichtig. Man stelle sich vor, man dürfte die Regierung nicht mehr kritisieren oder sich über sie lustig machen (heute Show, politisches Kabarett).
Dann natürlich die Gleichheit der Geschlechter und vor dem Gesetzt (was leider auch in Deutschland nicht gegeben ist).
Ich war ja schon mal in China und weiß, wie das da läuft. Ebenso war ich schon mal in arabischen Ländern und weiß auch, wie es dort ist.
Und leben will ich in den Ländern nicht.

Aber zurück zu Syrien bitte. 

Leider hat ein Treffen zwischen Obama und Putin nichts gebracht. 
Putin und Obama: Ein Treffen ohne Annäherung - Ausland - FAZ


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Freiheit kann ich für mich sehr gut definieren. Z.B. die freie Entscheidung, was ich machen will (innerhalb der Gesetze natürlich, die ich auch unterstütze, denn sonst hätten wir Anarchie).


 
deine definition von freiheit in vereinbarung mit "gesetzen". ist leider bullshit und falsch. in anbetracht von tausenden von gesetzen mit noch mehr tausenden verodnungen bezweifle ich stark das man auch noch denkt man sei frei. wieviele von den tausenden gesetzen kennste und lebst auch dannach weil du sie ja so unterstützt?  ich wette du warst schon öfter ein straftäter 

quelle: Gesetz


> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gab es im Jahr 2003 insgesamt 2.197 Bundesgesetze mit 45.511 Paragraphen und 3.131 Bundesrechtsverordnungen.[2] Am 31. Dezember 2009 umfasste das deutsche Bundesrecht 1.924 Gesetze und 3.440 Verordnungen mit insgesamt 76.382 Artikeln und Paragraphen (Angaben nach Fundstellennachweis A, ohne Änderungsvorschriften und Normen zu völkerrechtlichen Vereinbarungen).[3] Hinzu kommen die Gesetze und Rechtsverordnungen der 16 Länder.


ich wette wir haben jetzt im jahre 2013, bald 2014, einige mehr.

gesetze stehen nicht über logik und moral. auch wenn einem das suggeriert wird.

ich würde meine definition von freiheit so definieren:
"ich kann alles machen was ich will solange ich niemanden einen schaden zufüge. niemand darf mich zu irgendetwas zwingen".

zu anarchie: die anarchie ist die herschaftslosigkeit. niemand herscht über niemanden und niemand hat das recht über niemanden zu herschen.
anarchie hat nichts mit chaos zu tun. das wird nämlich ständig wiederholt, ist aber DIE lüge.

hier sieht man wie der staat in zusammenspielt mit den medien das denken der menschen vergiftet hat. schlussfolgernd haben die menschen tatsächlich angst davor nicht beherscht zu werden.


----------



## Seeefe (8. September 2013)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> deine definition von freiheit in vereinbarung mit "gesetzen". ist leider bullshit und falsch. in anbetracht von tausenden von gesetzen mit noch mehr tausenden verodnungen bezweifle ich stark das man auch noch denkt man sei frei. wieviele von den tausenden gesetzen kennste und lebst auch dannach weil du sie ja so unterstützt?  ich wette du warst schon öfter ein straftäter
> 
> quelle: Gesetz
> 
> ...


 
Völliger Schwachsinn ist, das du sagst, das sein Gefühl von Freiheit falsch ist und nicht andersrum. 

Jeder Mensch kann für sich selbst definieren, was frei bedeutet, eine richtige Definition gibt es nicht.

Theoretisch grenzt sogar die Biologie, die Freiheit des Menschen ein, (mE zwar nicht), aber gibt genug Forscher die der Meinung sind.



Ich bin aufjedenfall der Meinung das ich frei bin. Ein Staat der nur darauf basiert, das die Menschen alles machen können, solange sie niemandem schaden, funktioniert in meinen Augen nicht. 

Wie das gute alte Sprichwort, "Ordnung muss sein".


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn ist, das du sagst, das sein Gefühl von Freiheit falsch ist und nicht andersrum.


ich hab ihn nicht nach seinen gefühlen gefragt. gefühle sind irrational.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch kann für sich selbst definieren, was frei bedeutet, eine richtige Definition gibt es nicht.


kann er ja, wenn er aber jede andere freiheit dadurch einschränkt ist sie logisch falsch.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Theoretisch grenzt sogar die Biologie, die Freiheit des Menschen ein, (mE zwar nicht), aber gibt genug Forscher die der Meinung sind.


ich weiss nicht was du meist mit der biologie. und was so "wissenschaftler" meinen die von forschungsgelder abhängig sind, da halte ich auch nicht mehr viel von.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich bin aufjedenfall der Meinung das ich frei bin. Ein Staat der nur darauf basiert, das die Menschen alles machen können, solange sie niemandem schaden, funktioniert in meinen Augen nicht.


untertanen können das gefühl von freiheit haben, sind es aber faktisch nicht. mit den augen kann man nur sehen. funktionsweisen muss man schon mit seinen gehirn analysieren.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie das gute alte Sprichwort, "Ordnung muss sein".


"ordnung" muss man schon aus mehreren perspektiven sehen. aus sicht eines diktators herscht auch ordnung wenn alle auf ihn hören. 

ordnung heisst aber immernoch nicht frei sein.


----------



## Pagz (8. September 2013)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> ich würde meine definition von freiheit so definieren:
> "ich kann alles machen was ich will solange ich niemanden einen schaden zufüge. niemand darf mich zu irgendetwas zwingen".



Also auch keine Steuern, Schulpflicht etc...?


----------



## Seeefe (8. September 2013)

Freiheit ist aber ein Gefühl. 

Ein Mensch kann so frei sein wie er will, aus sich von anderen. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, das er auch frei ist, denn wenn er sich nicht frei fühlt, ist er es auch nicht. 



Naja in der Schule lernt man ab und zu auch was dazu. 

Ich möchte genau in diesem moment nach draußen gehen, kann es aber nicht, weil mein Körper sagt, zuerst gehts auf die Toilette. Man kann jetzt sagen, der Körper schränkt in dem moment meine Freiheit ein, da ich nicht das mache, was ich grad machen will. (heißt jetzt nicht das ich der Meinung bin). 


Es gibt keine Freiheit die richtig oder falsch ist...


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

Pagz schrieb:


> Also auch keine Steuern, Schulpflicht etc...?


zahlst du gerne steuern? insbesondere wenn du auch noch weisst das der missbrauch da ist, fehlwirtschaft!?

schulpflicht kannste auch durch schulzwang ersetzen. wem füge ich den einen schaden wenn ich nicht zur schule gehe ausser mir selbst. wenn man dazu noch im hinterkopf behält das man kein steuern zahlsen sollte liegt man auch niemanden auf der tasche.
es ist in der verantwortung der eltern ihre kinder auf eine schule zu schicken. und ja sie könnten es sich finanizieren würde der staat keine zwangssteuern mit gewalt durchsetzen (der staat hat das gewaltmonopol weil es eben akzeptiert wird für die "ordnung ")


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Freiheit ist aber ein Gefühl.
> 
> Ein Mensch kann so frei sein wie er will, aus sich von anderen. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, das er auch frei ist, denn wenn er sich nicht frei fühlt, ist er es auch nicht.



wenn dir das gefühl von freiheit reicht dann geh doch nach nordkorea. gefühle kannste auch in einer gummizelle haben  mit chemikalien/medikamente kann man deine gefühle verstärken und abschwächen. wie es die "gefühlt".


----------



## Pagz (8. September 2013)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> zahlst du gerne steuern? insbesondere wenn du auch noch weisst das der missbrauch da ist, fehlwirtschaft!?


 Die wenigstens zahlen wohl gerne Steuern. Aber ich habe kein Problem damit, weil ich weiß, dass nur so genug Geld da sein kann für Infrastruktur, Bildung, Forschung, Sozialausgaben, Polizei etc...


----------



## Seeefe (8. September 2013)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn dir das gefühl von freiheit reicht dann geh doch nach nordkorea. gefühle kannste auch in einer gummizelle haben  mit chemikalien/medikamente kann man deine gefühle verstärken und abschwächen. wie es die "gefühlt".


 
Willst du es nicht verstehen oder kannst du es nicht? Ich glaube du bist der einzige hier, der anscheinend nicht weiß, was Freiheit ist. 


Anscheinend fühlst du dich hier in Deutschland ja nicht frei, (aufm Mond lebt keiner, der Ort müsste für dich doch perfekt sein). 
Jeder definiert freiheit für sich selbst. Für den einen ist es die möglichkeit, überall und jederzeit verreisen zu können (=Gefühl frei zu sein), für den anderen bedeutet frei zu sein, selbst zu entscheiden was man sich kauft (=gefühl frei zu sein). 

Da viele Menschen in Nordkorea garkeine möglichkeit haben, an Informationen zu kommen, außer denen der Regierung, denke ich doch das viele dort sich auch frei sehen, den sie kennen es halt nicht anders. 

Wir aus Europa sehen das natürlich ganz anders.


Aber gut, reicht denke ich hier auch damit. Hier gehts ja um Syrien.


----------



## Pagz (8. September 2013)

Ich hab mal einen neuen Thread eröffnet, damit der hier "sauber" bleibt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lismus-der-weg-aus-der-krise.html#post5633810


----------



## QUAD4 (8. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Willst du es nicht verstehen oder kannst du es nicht? Ich glaube du bist der einzige hier, der anscheinend nicht weiß, was Freiheit ist.


hahaha
nochmal zum logischen nachdenken für dich. faktisches freisein und das gefühl von freiheit sind dennoch nicht das selbe.  

@Pagz
danke für dein thread. werd da mal reinschreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2013)

Bitte wieder zu Syrien zurück kehren. 

Ich habe die Punkte, die mich betrafen, in dem anderen Thread beantwortet.
Bitte dort auf die neuen Punkte eingehen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lismus-der-weg-aus-der-krise.html#post5634614


Edit:
Habe ich erst jetzt gesehen.
Offenbar hat Syriens Militär den Giftgasangriff ohne Zustimmung Assads ausgeführt.
Syrien: Assad soll Giftgas-Einsatz nicht genehmigt haben | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Beam39 (8. September 2013)

Das diese Sache mit dem Gas sowieso nicht ganz Kosher war/ ist, ist ja nichts Neues und hat meiner Meinung nach immer noch nichts mit dem Assad-Regime zu tun. Den USA ist das aber so ziemlich egal.

ach und @*quantenslipstream* , du hast in irgendeinem Post auf ner anderen Seite eben genau das so schön gesagt was ich versucht habe euch die ganze Zeit verständlich zu machen, das der Krieg dort Unten schon lange kein Krieg von Demokraten mehr ist, und auch nie wirklich einer war. Ist uns nach 10 Seiten - Gott sei dank - doch gelungen auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2013)

Jetzt bedient sich der Friedensnobelpreisträger schon der Kriegstreiberei. 

Barack Obama versucht es mit PR-Offensive: Aus Mangel an Beweisen - N24.de


----------



## Empath (9. September 2013)

Das berühmte Foto aus den Nachrichten stammt aus 2003 für Irak-Krieg Propaganda bestimmt :

Kerry legt Irak-Photo von 2003 vor, um Stimmung gegen Syrien zu machen


----------



## Slezer (9. September 2013)

Wie geschmacklos ist denn das bitte? Traurig


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das diese Sache mit dem Gas sowieso nicht ganz Kosher war/ ist, ist ja nichts Neues und hat meiner Meinung nach immer noch nichts mit dem Assad-Regime zu tun. Den USA ist das aber so ziemlich egal.



Wenn das syrische Militär Giftgas einsetzt, ohne dass Assad informiert ist, bzw. ohne dessen Genehmigung, bedeutet das, dass Assad sein Militär nicht mehr im Griff hat und dieses macht, was es will.
Wenn das tatsächlich der Fall ist, wird es sogar höchste Zeit einzugreifen, denn was hinter die Militärs daran, weiterhin Giftgas einzusetzen? Assad ja offensichtlich nicht.



Beam39 schrieb:


> ach und @*quantenslipstream* , du hast in irgendeinem Post auf ner anderen Seite eben genau das so schön gesagt was ich versucht habe euch die ganze Zeit verständlich zu machen, das der Krieg dort Unten schon lange kein Krieg von Demokraten mehr ist, und auch nie wirklich einer war. Ist uns nach 10 Seiten - Gott sei dank - doch gelungen auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.



Ich habe noch nie gesagt, dass es um Demokratie geht, ich habe immer gesagt, dass es einzig darum geht, Assad los zu werden.
Den Syrien, die gegen Assad sind, ist es egal, was danach kommt, sie wollen erst mal Assad los werden und danach machen sie sich Gedanken darüber, was nach Assad kommt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Jetzt bedient sich der Friedensnobelpreisträger schon der Kriegstreiberei.
> 
> Barack Obama versucht es mit PR-Offensive: Aus Mangel an Beweisen - N24.de



Hmm.... sehr suspekter Artikel. einfachste Rechtschreibfehler im Text und niemand ist darüber gestolpert?



Empath schrieb:


> Das berühmte Foto aus den Nachrichten stammt aus 2003 für Irak-Krieg Propaganda bestimmt :
> 
> Kerry legt Irak-Photo von 2003 vor, um Stimmung gegen Syrien zu machen


 
Schon sehr geil. Eine dubiose Webseite hat als Quelle eine andere dubiose Webseite. Aber woanders sieht man das nicht.


----------



## Empath (9. September 2013)

du bist auch ein ziemlich dubioser Typ 

ARD / Spiegel / Welt ist für dich wohl die einzige Quelle.

Wie wärs gleich mit "BILD" dir deine Meinung *facepalm


----------



## chappy086 (9. September 2013)

Lt der. österreichischen Krone greifen die Amis ja nicht an wenn Assad das Giftgas rausrückt.


----------



## Empath (9. September 2013)

Aber wie soll er das rausrücken, wenn er das gar nicht eingesetzt hat. 
Bei Saudis mal nett nachfragen  ?!


----------



## Beam39 (9. September 2013)

> Wenn das syrische Militär Giftgas einsetzt, ohne dass Assad informiert  ist, bzw. ohne dessen Genehmigung, bedeutet das, dass Assad sein Militär  nicht mehr im Griff hat und dieses macht, was es will.
> Wenn das tatsächlich der Fall ist, wird es sogar höchste Zeit  einzugreifen, denn was hinter die Militärs daran, weiterhin Giftgas  einzusetzen? Assad ja offensichtlich nicht.



Also ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll aber langsam kommst du mir echt vor wie ein Vertreter von dort drüben.. Es sind ALLES reine Spekulationen, alles leere Vermutungen ohne jegliche Beweise. Selbst Denis McDonough hat Sonntag gesagt das es keine Beweise gibt mit denen agumentiert werden könnte.

Diese Politik die dort geführt wird ist und bleibt jenseits von Gut und Böse, da weiß keiner was er macht. 

Erst hieß es Krieg ohne wenn und aber, dann kam keine Unterstützung von Verbündeten und dem eigenen Millitär.
Dann hieß es Krieg mit Frankreich und England aber diese zogen sich zurück und er stand alleine da.
Dann hieß es abwarten auf Berichte seitens UN und im Falle von Beweise gibts - Krieg, es kam nichts aber Obama sagte trotzdem Krieg. 
Dann hieß es es gäbe handfeste Beweise - Krieg, zog man aber auch wieder zurück weil zuviel Shitstorm kam. 
Dann hieß es mit Putin eine Lösung finden falls nicht - Krieg, es gab keine Lösung, im Gegenteil und trotzdem ist nichts passiert.
Dann lässt Obama ein Propaganda-Video erstellen um die Menschen von sich zu überzeugen (Ja, das Video kommt tatsächlich im Auftag Obamas, ob dus wahrhaben willst oder nicht), das Video geht aber unter.
Heute wollte er einen Angriff erklären - jetzt heißt es aber plötzlich ein Ultimatum mit Abgabe der Chemiewaffen, falls nicht - Krieg.

Und das auch noch ohne Unterstützung aus den eigenen Reihen. Wenn selbst ein Kerry sagt das ein millitärischer Schlag keine Lösung bringen wird.. Aber Obämchen ist halt heiß drauf sich aus den Schulden und der schleichenden Krise zu ballern..

Ein Witz von Politik.


----------



## Empath (9. September 2013)

*Beam39*
Wenn man mit der Lüge anfängt, kann man wohl nicht mehr zurück und man muss es wohl zurecht biegen.
Nennt man wohl moderne Diplomatie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> du bist auch ein ziemlich dubioser Typ
> 
> ARD / Spiegel / Welt ist für dich wohl die einzige Quelle.
> 
> Wie wärs gleich mit "BILD" dir deine Meinung *facepalm



Nein, aber solche Webseite sind für mich absolut unseriös und wenn eine unseriöse Webseite eine andere unseriöse Webseite als Quelle nennt, was soll ich davon denn halten?
Und woanders habe ich diese Foto in dem Zusammenhang nicht gesehen.
Daher bezweifel ich, dass Kerry auf dieses Foto überhaupt zurück gegriffen hat.



Empath schrieb:


> kriegst du wenigstes gewisse Vergütung für deine Dienste ?



Wieder eine Unterstellung?


----------



## Ich 15 (9. September 2013)

Von Obama habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet, der ist kein bisschen besser als Bush, ich mochte ihn noch nie. Die neuen Forderungen sind lächerlich, die USA würden ja selber nie ihre Atomwaffen etc. jemanden aushändigen oder vernichten. Nicht mal die eigene Bevölkerung stehet laut Umfragen auf Seiten Obamas Kriegstreiberei. Ich hoffe im Kongress sitzen noch ein paar vernünftige Republikaner und Demokraten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll aber langsam kommst du mir echt vor wie ein Vertreter von dort drüben.. Es sind ALLES reine Spekulationen, alles leere Vermutungen ohne jegliche Beweise. Selbst Denis McDonough hat Sonntag gesagt das es keine Beweise gibt mit denen agumentiert werden könnte.



Natürlich ist alles Spekulation, da wir nicht über die Informationen verfügen, die andere durch die Geheimdienste haben.
Deshalb habe ich ja auch "wenn" geschrieben und nicht "hat".



Beam39 schrieb:


> Diese Politik die dort geführt wird ist und bleibt jenseits von Gut und Böse, da weiß keiner was er macht.



richtig, man weiß nicht, was in Syrien wirklich abläuft, keiner von uns weiß das.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Erst hieß es Krieg ohne wenn und aber, dann kam keine Unterstützung von Verbündeten und dem eigenen Millitär.
> Dann hieß es Krieg mit Frankreich und England aber diese zogen sich zurück und er stand alleine da.
> Dann hieß es abwarten auf Berichte seitens UN und im Falle von Beweise gibts - Krieg, es kam nichts aber Obama sagte trotzdem Krieg.
> Dann hieß es es gäbe handfeste Beweise - Krieg, zog man aber auch wieder zurück weil zuviel Shitstorm kam.
> ...



Was ist daran ungewöhnlich, wenn man die Meinung ändert? 
Ständig gibt es neue Erkenntnisse, neue Entscheidungshilfen, neue Strategien.
Da ist es völlig normal, dass man einige Sachen revidiert und andere fallen lässt.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Von Obama habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet, der ist kein bisschen besser als Bush, ich mochte ihn noch nie. Die neuen Forderungen sind lächerlich, die USA würden ja selber nie ihre Atomwaffen etc. jemanden aushändigen oder vernichten. Nicht mal die eigene Bevölkerung stehet laut Umfragen auf Seiten Obamas Kriegstreiberei. Ich hoffe im Kongress sitzen noch ein paar vernünftige Republikaner und Demokraten.



Ein Präsident George Bush oder Mitt Romney oder ein anderer republikanischer Präsident hätte schon längst angegriffen.
Daher finde ich es gut, dass Obama immer noch abwartet.
Wenn er klug genug ist und dem Druck seiner Umgebung stand halten kann, wird er auf das UN Ergebnis warten.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. September 2013)

Bei den Republikaner weiß man aber bei wen man ist, das kann man von den Friedensnobelpreisträger Obama(wofür eigentlich weil er schwarz + Präsident istden hätten andere mehr verdient gehabt) nicht behaupten, der ist unberechenbar(Guantanamo , NSA, usw. selbst Bush ist nicht so hart gegen whistleblower wie Obama vorgegangen laut eines nsa Mitarbeiters)

leine Ahnung wieso die USA radikale schiitische Muslime unterstützen will, den das die ein großer teil der Rebellen da unten. Ich denke die USA sind so dämlich und lernen wieder nicht aus der Vergangenheit und das nur um Obamas Gesicht zu wahren. Die USA tut mit einem Einsatz keinen(außer radikalen Muslimen) einen gefallen, sich selbst an wenigsten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Obama kann Guantanamo nicht schließen, weil er dafür keine Mehrheit hat, bzw. die Republikaner das blockieren, wie die Republikaner viel von Obamas Politik blockieren.
> 
> Und es geht um Syrien und nicht um USA Bashing.


 
und warum hat es den nicht versucht oder woran ist es gescheitert? Obama hatte doch im Repräsentantenhaus und Kongress die Mehrheit reicht das nicht? und wenn nicht warum verspricht er es denn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Obama kann Guantanamo nicht schließen, weil er dafür keine Mehrheit hat, bzw. die Republikaner das blockieren, wie die Republikaner viel von Obamas Politik blockieren.
Das wüsstest du, wenn du dich mehr mit der US Politik beschäftigst, was aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist, denn sonst würdest du nicht diese Meinung vertreten.

Und es geht um Syrien und nicht um USA Bashing.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Obama kann Guantanamo nicht schließen, weil er dafür keine Mehrheit hat, bzw. die Republikaner das blockieren, wie die Republikaner viel von Obamas Politik blockieren.
> 
> Und es geht um Syrien und nicht um USA Bashing.


 
und warum hat es den nicht versucht oder woran ist es gescheitert? Obama hatte doch im Repräsentantenhaus und Kongress die Mehrheit reicht das nicht? und wenn nicht warum verspricht er es dann?



> Das wüsstest du, wenn du dich mehr mit der US Politik beschäftigst, was aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist, denn sonst würdest du nicht diese Meinung vertreten.


Quanti nicht gleich böse werden ich habe nichts gegen dich gesagt und ich behaupte mich schon ein bisschen damit auszukennen. Der Syrien Konflikt ist doch das nächste Beispiel Obama könnte dafür sorgen das die USA nicht eingreift, stattdessen wirkt er mit Propaganda auf Kongress Mitglieder ein. Das er dann auch noch am 11 September die Rede halten will... ohne Worte.



			
				n-tv schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stabschef im Weißen Haus, Denis McDonough, räumte ein, dass die *USA keine 100-prozentig sicheren Beweise *für eine Verbindung des Regimes von Präsident Baschar al-Assad zur mutmaßlichen Giftgasattacke vom 21. August hätten. In einem CNN- Interview sagte McDonough, dass unabhängig von geheimdienstlichen Informationen der *gesunde Menschenverstand sage, "dass das Regime das ausgeführt hat*".


 
Das erinnert mich stark an Irak... jaja die sicheren Beweise

und nein ich habe nichts gegen die USA an sich ich war erst letztes Jahr dort, sind nette Menschen, nur die amerikanische Außenpolitik...


----------



## Empath (9. September 2013)

war ja klar dass 11.9 nicht unausgenutzt bleibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> und warum hat es den nicht versucht oder woran ist es gescheitert? Obama hatte doch im Repräsentantenhaus und Kongress die Mehrheit reicht das nicht? und wenn nicht warum verspricht er es denn?


 
Obama hatte nur 2 Jahre direkt nach seiner ersten Wahl die Mehrheit im Repräsentantenhaus, danach nie wieder.
Aber wenn er ein Gesetz verabschieden will, muss es durch das Parlament abgesegnet werden, und wenn dort die Republikaner die Mehrheit haben (was der Fall ist), dann scheitert er.
Abgesehen davon musste er eine Menge Kompromisse eingehen, damit er sein Gesundheitssystem durch bekommt, da mussten dann leider andere Sachen auf der Strecke bleiben (was halt bedauerlich ist, aber ohne Kompromisse kann man nicht regieren, das wissen wir hier in Deutschland ja auch, wenn die Regierungskoalition im Bundesrat nicht die Mehrheit hat).
Dazu kam dann noch, dass die Republikaner bis heute seine Politik blockieren, wo es nur geht. Sie stimmen nur deswegen gegen ihn, um ihn eins auszuwischen und nicht, weil sie dessen Politik ablehnen.
Das geht inzwischen seit 3 Jahren so und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. 



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Quanti nicht gleich böse werden ich habe nichts gegen dich gesagt und ich behaupte mich schon ein bisschen damit auszukennen. Der Syrien Konflikt ist doch das nächste Beispiel Obama könnte dafür sorgen das die USA nicht eingreift, stattdessen wirkt er mit Propaganda auf Kongress Mitglieder ein. Das er dann auch noch am 11 September die Rede halten will... ohne Worte.



Ja, natürlich könnte er das, aber innenpolitisch wird ihm so oder so Versagen und Inkompetenz vorgeworfen.
Greift er ein, wird ihm übertriebene militärische Gewalt vorgeworfen.
Macht er nichts, wird er als Schwächling hingestellt.
Aus dieser Sicht betrachtet ist es praktisch egal, was Obama macht, er kann nur verlieren.
Und daher ist es auch logisch, dass er diese Entscheidung immer wieder verschiebt und immer neue Sachen (teilweise auch "erfindet"), damit er nicht Stellung beziehen muss, denn ein Angriff will Obama nicht auf Teufel komm raus, denn damit ist niemanden geholfen und, mit Verlaub, so blöd sind Obama und dessen Berater nun auch nicht.
Einzig der Verbund mehrere Staaten kann ihm dabei helfen, eben nicht als Versager, bzw. Schwächlich hingestellt zu werden.

Ich persönlich, also wenn ich Obama wäre, würde auf die politische Meinung Washingtons eh kacken (denn ich kann ja nicht wieder gewählt werden) und meine eigenen Sache durchziehen. Die wäre eben den UN Bericht abzuwarten (was er vielleicht mit dieser Verschiebetaktik auch versucht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen) und mich dann heimlich mit Putin treffe und ein Schwätzchen halte, ganz unabhängig von Snowden.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich stark an Irak... jaja die sicheren Beweise


 
Ja, 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht, das wissen wir doch alle.
Es geht immer um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Und wenn man sich eben nicht sicher ist, muss man mehr Informationen anfordern und wenn es nicht mehr Informationen gibt, muss man eben mehr ermitteln.
Man könnte sich einen Unterhändler aus den Fingern zieht, der ohne Aufsehen mit Assad in Kontakt tritt und unter der Hand die Dinge abklärt.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> und nein ich habe nichts gegen die USA an sich ich war erst letztes Jahr dort, sind nette Menschen, nur die amerikanische Außenpolitik...



Ich lebe da und habe auch eine Menge gegen die US Außenpolitik, aber US Außenpolitik ist auch immer US Innenpolitik, denn wo es geht, pinkeln die Republikaner Obama ans Bein.
Davon abgesehen, wissen die meisten Amerikaner eh nicht, wo Syrien ist (denn das staatliche US Bildungssystem ist für den Arsch).


----------



## poiu (9. September 2013)

hat hier jemand schon die Kommentare des US abgeordneten gepostet?

 Justin Amash@Twitter





> "Attended another classified briefing on #Syria & reviewed add'l materials. Now more skeptical than ever. Can't believe Pres is pushing war."
> 
> "If Americans could read classified docs, they'd be even more against #Syria action. Obama admn's public statements are misleading at best."
> 
> "Asked Obama admn officials to correct admn's public statements that are inconsistent w/ info presented at briefings. Public must have facts."



und das von einem Republikaner

Zusammenfassung: Rep. Amash:

dann gibt es noch einen Bericht von diesen tollen "Freiheitskämpfern" 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/05/w...ose-dilemma-in-west.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&

hat da noch jemand ein Deja vu wenn er an Afghanistan und Soviets denkt und dann an 9/11?

ist das Charlie Rose Interview mit Assad irgendwo vollständig Online, ich hasse Halbwahrheiten ist wie mit denn Zitaten von Ahmadinedschad


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.... sehr suspekter Artikel. einfachste Rechtschreibfehler im Text und niemand ist darüber gestolpert?



 Ich finde dort keine Rechtschreibfehler. Wo siehst du da welche? N24 ist zwar nicht Spiegel, Welt oder ARD, aber trotzdem ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde dort keine Rechtschreibfehler.


 
Echt nicht?
Mal genau durchlesen, dann fällt das auf. 
Ist aber auch egal. Darauf kommt es ja nicht an.

Nur weiß ich halt nicht, was von dem Artikel zu halten ist, denn woanders stand auch schon, dass es keine 100% sicheren Beweise geben kann.
Und dass Obama Unterstützung sucht, ist nichts Verwerfliches.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gesagt, dass es um Demokratie geht, ich habe immer gesagt, dass es einzig darum geht, Assad los zu werden.
> Den Syrien, die gegen Assad sind, ist es egal, was danach kommt, sie wollen erst mal Assad los werden und danach machen sie sich Gedanken darüber, was nach Assad kommt.



Das hat doch schon so super im Irak, Lybien und Afghanistan funktioniert XD

Mir missfälllt der mögliche Domino Effekt, zuviele Kräfte in der Gegend haben dem Finger am Abdruck, Israel, die Saudis, Iran,.... und dann die kleinen Gruppierungen.

Ist irgendwie wie beim ersten Weltkrieg.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere haben die Saudis von uns Technik für Millionen eingekauft, das darf wohl nicht schlecht werden 


Außerdem muss mir jemand erklären warum man sich plötzlich an 1000 toten aufhängt, Hussein hat in denn 80ern Mehr Kurden vergast und durch den Bürgerkrieg sind ja schon Tausende gestorben.
Durch unterstürtzung der  Rebellen haben wir dem Konflikt am laufen gehalten und somit auch für die verursachten zivilen Opfer verantworten
wie sagte mal jemand die wahre Massenvernichtungswaffen ist die AK47

Das heißt nicht das ich mit Assad sympathisiere nur sehe ich nicht denn Sinn darn 1000 Opfer zu verurteilen und dann wahrscheinlich Tausende wegzubomben (siehe Irak) und Millionen zu vertreiben.

irgendwie


----------



## Seeefe (9. September 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Das hat doch schon so super im Irak, Lybien und Afghanistan funktioniert XD
> 
> Mir missfälllt der mögliche Domino Effekt, zuviele Kräfte in der Gegend haben dem Finger am Abdruck, Israel, die Saudis, Iran,.... und dann die kleinen Gruppierungen.
> 
> ...


 
Das schrieb ich ja bereits. Diese ganze Sache mit, die Waffe ist verboten, die nicht, die ist geächtet, die nicht, die nur ein wenig, die nur von dem und dem Staat ist völliger Schwachsinn.

Für mich gibt es keine Waffe die Schlimmer ist als die andere. Waffe ist Waffe. Vor allem machen die alle son Wind um die Chemiewaffen. Dazu ist das mE auch wieder völliger Schwachsinn, die die sich am meisten aufregen, haben die größten Massenvernichtungswaffen in ihren Schubladen, die der Mensch bis heute gebaut hat.... 

Alles ein großer Haufen Stuß.


----------



## Beam39 (9. September 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> leine Ahnung wieso die USA radikale schiitische Muslime unterstützen will, den das die ein großer teil der Rebellen da unten.



Um Gottes Willen!! Bitte nichts durcheinander bringen. Der Großteil der Rebellen dort unten sind sunnitische Radikale (Wahabiten, Salafisten etc. pp.) die gegen das Schiitisch-Alawitische Regime kämpfen.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen!! Bitte nichts durcheinander bringen. Der Großteil der Rebellen dort unten sind sunnitische Radikale (Wahabiten, Salafisten etc. pp.) die gegen das Schiitisch-Alawitische Regime kämpfen.


 meinte ich ja


----------



## Beam39 (9. September 2013)

Puh


----------



## Ich 15 (10. September 2013)

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/n...n/8761256.html

"Tjo nu guckt der Kerry aber dumm" 

"Ganz großes außenpolitisches Kino von Russland Abgewartet bis der böse Bube losschlagen will und dann den Finger hebend sagen: Kinder, es geht doch auch anders! Russland steht als vernünftiger Schlichter da, die USA als das was sie sind "

aus dem 3dc trifft es aber ganz gut  wenn es wirklich so kommt wäre das für alle wünschenswert, ich bleibe aber skeptisch bei assad und ob sich die USA dann nicht neue Gründe einfallen lässt...


----------



## jamie (10. September 2013)

Jo, mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Empath (10. September 2013)

China entsendet Kriegsschiffe zur "Beobachtungszwecken" an die syrische Küste

Fehlt noch Indien und Japan 



Interessante Haltung der Mehrheit der Amerikaner diesmal :



> Der republikanische Senator für Arizona, John McCain, suchte am  vergangenen Freitag auf seiner Werbetour für einen Militärschlag gegen  Syrien eine öffentliche Veranstaltung im Rathaus von Prescott im  Bundesstaat Arizona auf.
> In der Bürgerversammlung warb der Senator für eine Zustimmung der Bevölkerung zu einem Angriff gegen Syrien.
> Inmitten der Gespräche wurde McCain von einem Mann mit der ablehnende  Haltung der Mehrheit der U.S.-Bevölkerung konfrontiert und als  Befürworter der Kriegslobby zu Lasten der Menschen angeklagt.
> Der Mann sagte, dass McCain gegen die Prinzipien und Grundwerte der  U.S.A. verstösst und nannte ihn einen Verräter und Lügner über die  Anwendung chemischer Waffen durch die syrische Regierungsarmee in  Syrien.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mvK9fcPJe54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. September 2013)

Ich bin schon etwas erstaunt das es obwohl die oberen Kräfte von den Demokraten und Republikanern sich deutlich für einen Militärschlag aussprechen eine Mehrheit im Kongress ungewiss ist.



> Fehlt noch Indien und Japan


WW 3 nur diesmal machen wird es anders, erst hetzen wird Weltmächte gegeneinander und dann stauben wir ab


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. September 2013)

Syrien - laut der russischen Nachrichtenagentur Interfax - hat den Vorschlag zugestimmt, alle C-Waffen loszuwerden. Mal sehen wie die USA drauf reagiert. Hoffentlich machen die nicht den gleichen Fehler wie die Österreicher unmittelbar vor dem 1.WK.


----------



## Empath (10. September 2013)

apropo RT :
*Syrische Opposition plant Giftgasangriff auf Israel unter falscher Flagge  
*


----------



## Malkav85 (10. September 2013)

sehr investigativer Journalismus in diesem Bericht


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. September 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/n...n/8761256.html
> 
> "Tjo nu guckt der Kerry aber dumm"
> 
> ...


 
Fand ich auch sehr stark.
Normaler Weise dauert das lange, bis sowas in die Gänge kommt und Kerry hat das auch nur beiläufig gesagt, weil der Reporter danach gefragt hat.
Aber immerhin kommt nun Bewegung in die Sache. Schlecht ist es nicht und die Russen können nun auch mit machen (und das wollen sie sicher auch).


----------



## Empath (11. September 2013)

Es sieht so aus, als wäre die Welt, nicht nur Syrien, noch mal so eben  an einem offenen imperialistischen Eroberungskrieg vorbeigeschrammt.  Zumindest für den Augenblick.  Die Zauberformel war der Auftritt des  Kriegsgrunderfinders im Stundentakt, Kerry, "Ich könnte euch noch  tausend Beweise nennen, wenn ich nur welche wüsste",   als er mit  weitausholender theatralischer Geste, aus einer Laune heraus verkündete,  ein Krieg sei nur dann noch zu verhindern, wenn die Assad-Regierung  ihre Giftgas-Vorräte innerhalb einer Woche unter internationaler  Kontrolle stellen würde. Wer will es den Russen und Syrern verdenken den  Kerl beim Wort zu nehmen, um ein drohendes US-Massaker am syrischen  Volk noch abzuwenden?
Dasss die Giftgas-Attacke in Damaskus von dem Verbündeten der Wall Street  Regierung, Saudi Arabien mit seinen Al Qaida Kampftruppen durchgeführt  wurde, darüber berichteten, deutsche Übersetzung hier, immer noch vereinzelt vorhandene, 
mutige Journalisten, die mit überlebenden Opfern und Tätern der Attacke sprachen.
Wie im Fall der ständigen nuklearen Kriegsbedrohung des Irans durch Israel im Verbund mit dem Wall Street Kapital, spielt der Friedenserpresser die Rolle des Heilsbringers, und kommt damit durch. Der Iran hat keine Atombomben, arbeitet aber an einem international erlaubten Atomprogramm zur friedlichen Nutzung der Kernenergie und wird offiziell dafür von den real existierenden Atommächten Israel und USA seit Jahren, auch unter Zuhilfenahme einer Lüge, was sonst, nuklear bedroht. So langsam sollte selbst das kollektive Gedächtnis so weit gekommen sein, auch wenn die Massenmedien uns das gerne vergessen lassen... um die dauernden Wiederholungen der Schmierenvorstellungen richtig einordnen zu können um die Schauspieler des Kapitalismus in die Wüste zu schicken.
Die internationale Kontrolle der Giftgasbestände Syriens, wird nicht von flankierenden, internationalen Kontrollen der US- und israelischen Giftwaffenarsenale begleitet. Trotz der Ratifizierung 1997 des Chemiewaffe-Abkommens durch den US-Kongress, die besagt, dass die chemischen Massenvernichtungswaffen bis zum Jahr 2012 vernichtet sein sollten, lagern sie immer noch einsatzbereit in Pueblo/Colorado und anderen Stellen der USA. -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pueblo_Chemical_Depot
Das Wall Street Kapital wird nicht aufhören die Welt mit ewigen Kriegen zu erpressen bis es am Ziel seiner Träume angelangt ist. Die globale Diktatur des Kapitals, wie böse Zungen es nennen. Die Nebelkerzenwerfer in Deutschland bemühen für das gleiche Ziel lieber verbal das fromme Bild der "Sozialen Marktwirtschaft". Das wird der Allgemeinheit als Grundlage für Wohlstand, Fortschritt, Demokratie und Frieden eingehämmert. Und das mit Hilfe der Konzernmedien. Aber Hallo, dann muss es ja stimmen.



*USA Strategiewechsel, schneller Giftgasangriff auf Israel oder al-Qaida in Syrien bombardieren*


----------



## copland (11. September 2013)

Das hier ist das absudeste was es je gegeben hat. Und das ist die Wahrheit was auch in anderen islamischen Ländern vorallem in Ägypten passiert.
Widerlich und immer mehr holt Europa von diesem Pack hierher, mich kotzt das an.

Obamas psychopathische Rebellen zerstückeln kleines Mädchen bei lebendigem Leibe - Kopp Online


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

Jop, Kopp Verlag. 
Selbst die Bild würde nicht so eine Überschrift wählen, denn es sind ja nicht Obamas Rebellen.


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2013)

Das ist doch der Verlag, für den Jan Van Helsing alias Jan van Holey alias "Ich bin der Typ, der dem Tod begegnet ist", schreibt?


copland schrieb:


> Widerlich und immer mehr holt Europa von diesem Pack hierher, mich kotzt das an.


 Kannst das Pack ja dorthin zurückschicken, wenn du willst.


----------



## Seeefe (11. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Trotz der Ratifizierung 1997 des Chemiewaffe-Abkommens durch den US-Kongress, die besagt, dass die chemischen Massenvernichtungswaffen bis zum Jahr 2012 vernichtet sein sollten, lagern sie immer noch einsatzbereit in Pueblo/Colorado und anderen Stellen der USA. -> Pueblo Chemical Depot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> [/URL][/B][/SIZE]


 
Du weißt schon das Chemiewaffen nicht von heute auf morgen reduziert sind, oder?  

Russland und die USA reduzieren gemeinsam, irgendwo in Russland, ihre Bestände, nur dauert dies halt einige Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte, genug arbeit für die kommenden Jahre haben die beiden bei ihren Vorräten aber aufjedenfall.

Natürlich kann man aber nicht leugnen, das sie sich recht gut Zeit lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kannst das Pack ja dorthin zurückschicken, wenn du willst.


 
Ich glaube, das war jetzt rassistisch.


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das war jetzt rassistisch.


 Auf rassistische Beiträge wird halt auch rassistisch geantwortet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf rassistische Beiträge wird halt auch rassistisch geantwortet.


 
Tjo, so sind sie eben, die Bayern....


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2013)

*Beitrag in der "New York Times": Putin warnt Obama vor Kriegstreiberei.*

"New York Times": Putin warnt Obama vor Militärschlag in Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Ich 15 (12. September 2013)

Wenn Obama einen hat können die auch ruhig Putin einen Friedensnobelpreis geben


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Chemiewaffen nicht von heute auf morgen reduziert sind, oder?
> 
> Russland und die USA reduzieren gemeinsam, irgendwo in Russland, ihre Bestände, nur dauert dies halt einige Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte, genug arbeit für die kommenden Jahre haben die beiden bei ihren Vorräten aber aufjedenfall.
> 
> Natürlich kann man aber nicht leugnen, das sie sich recht gut Zeit lassen


 
Wenn die Syrien das in ein paar Tagen laut USA können, dann konnen es die heilgen USA auch 


irgendwie verpasst :

*Das laute Schweigen über die getöteten UN-Mitarbeiter in Syrien*


*Syrische Freiheitskämpfer ermorden 11 UN Mitarbeiter, ausgeblendet, passt derzeit nicht ins Kriegskonzept

*

Übringens... letztes Jahr kam bereits die Forderung der Grünen auf, mindestens 50.000 Flüchtlinge aus Syrien aufzunehmen. Diese Woche war es Jürgen Trittin, der diese Forderung erneuerte. Bei den Stern-Lesern sollen angeblich 47% für eine erhöhte Aufnahme von Syrien-Flüchtlingen sein. N-TV hatte gestern auch eine Umfrage. Dort waren aber 83% dagegen. Eigenartig. Wollen die Deutschen wirklich im großen Umfang Flüchtlinge aus Syrien aufnehmen? Bei der Einstellung der meisten Deutschen nach den ganzen Geschehnissen in Köln/Berlin, ist das eher zu bezweifeln. Aber man kann ja die Umfragen noch so biegen, dass 90% dafür sind. Und dann kommen sie halt, wie es immer läuft. Darunter "kampferfahrene Rebellen" und "freie Soldaten" oder wie auch immer sie sich in letzter Zeit politisch und medien korrekt nennen dürfen. Der Konflikt schwelt dann auf unserem Boden möglicherweise weiter. Scheint niemanden zu stören. Denn diejenigen, die das entscheiden, leben nicht wirklich mitten unter uns.
Aber die Grünen haben wir bei den neuen Plakaten inzwischen neu erfahren können:
http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/bild...ne-wahlplakat-mudda-mutter-bundestagswahl.jpg

Apropos Kerry's Patzer beim G20 Gipfel:

Freie Syrische Armee lehnt russischen Vorstoß zu Chemiewaffen ab

"FSA" Bezeichnung an sich ist immer wieder für einen Lacher gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

Ich mag die ganzen Verschwörungs Webseiten irgendwie. Immer lustig, was die schreiben.


----------



## Empath (12. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich mag die ganzen Verschwörungs Webseiten irgendwie. Immer lustig, was die schreiben.


Wunderpille gegen Verschwörungstheorien erfunden  :


Spoiler



Die Regierungen, Sicherheits- und Geheimdienste der westlichen Welt und dessen Drahtzieher im Hintergrund, sind laut Berichten „_überglücklich_“, durch die Ankündigung eines Pharmakonzerns, sie hätten eine Pille erfunden, um die Skeptiker der offiziellen Version von Ereignissen zu heilen.

Die Aktien der in Basel domizilierten Neurocontrol AG werden wohl in nie vorher gesehene Höhen steigen, nach dem die lange erwartete Entwicklung einer Wunderpille gegen das Wahrheitssuchersyndrom (WSS) angekündigt wurde.

Dieses verschreibungspflichtige Medikament wird unter dem Namen „Realozap“ vermarktet werden und es liegen bereits grosse Bestellungen der Regierungen vor.

Die Pille wirkt, in dem sie den Teil des Gehirns beeinflusst, der aus intellektueller Neugier besteht, die politisch inkorrekten Gedanken beeinflusst und die Neurotransmitter welche kritisches Denken ermöglichen blockiert. Dadurch wird die Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit zwischen Wahrheit und Lüge erheblich erschwert oder ganz ausgeschaltet.

“_Wir sind über die positive Reaktion der westlichen Regierungen komplett überwältigt,_” sagte Aaron Gier, Marketingdirektor von Neurocontrol. „_Speziell die EU-Kommission in Brüssel, so wie die dazugehörenden Sicherheitsorgane, sind sehr darüber erfreut, endlich den Teil der Bevölkerung behandeln zu können, die an den Symptomen der fortgeschrittenen und fatalen WSS und anderen Krankheiten leiden, welche mit der menschlichen Wahrnehmungskraft und den Einsatz für die Wahrheit zu tun haben._“

„_Neben den Leuten welche die Frechheit haben Artikel, Bücher und Filme über was wirklich passiert zu schreiben, sind die Konsumenten dieser Werke unsere grösste Sorge,_“ sagte der britische EU-Kommissar Joseph McCarthy, Vorsitzender der Europäischen Kommission zur Gleichschaltung und Gedankenkontrolle (EKGG). „_Sie stellen viele Fragen und sie haben die abartige und sehr ungesunde Zwangsvorstellung, die Wahrheit erfahren zu wollen. Sie glauben einfach kein Wort mehr, was die wohlwollende Obrigkeit erzählt._“

Die Pharmafirma Neurocontrol hat grünes Licht von der Gesundheitsbehörde der EU bekommen, nach dem ausführliche Tests mit Patienten die unter WSS leiden durchgeführt wurden. Über einen Zeitraum von einer Woche wurden 20 Probanden der ungehinderte Zugriff auf die gesamte Bibliothek der alternativen Medien erlaubt. Zehn davon bekamen ein Placebo, den anderen wurden 500 mg Realozap verabreicht, je stündlich eine Kapsel.

“_Die Resultate waren erstaunlich_," sagte Dr. Josef Mengele, der die Versuchsreihe überwachte. „_Am ersten Tag fanden beide Gruppen sofort die Bücher von David Ray Griffin, Webster G. Tarpley und Gerhard Wisnewski. Am zweiten Tag haben die Patienten immer noch die Filme 'Loose Change' und 'Unter falscher Flagge' sich angeschaut und darüber diskutiert._“

„_Aber,_“ sagte Dr. Mengele weiter, “_am Morgen des dritten Tages hat die Gruppe welche mit Realozap behandelt wurde, die Bücher von Thierry Meyssan und den Film 'ZERO Investigation into 9/11' von Giulietto Chiesa beiseite geschoben und begannen sich für die Zeitschrift Popular Mechanics und ihrem Artikel 'Debunking The 9/11 Myths', der die offizielle Story US-Regierung bestätigt und der ZDF-Reihe 'History', welche mit Verschwörungstheorien aufräumt, zu interessieren._"

„_Am Ende des Experiments haben die welche Realozap eingenommen haben sich sogar um den offiziellen 9/11 Kommissionsbericht geschlagen und die Artikel in der Bild-Zeitung und im Spiegel von hinten bis vorne verschlungen. Sie verlangten sogar den Film von Al Gore 'Eine unbequeme Wahrheit' immer und immer wider zu sehen und bestanden darauf, schuldig an der Klimaerwärmung zu sein._”

Es gibt aber einen Nebeneffekt, der mit der Einnahme von Realozap verbunden ist. Die wirkungsvolle Ingredienz „Zionine“ löst einen pathologischen Hass gegen alle Araber und Muslime aus und die Patienten sehen in ihnen nur noch Terroristen die getötete werden müssen. Ausserdem finden sie Angriffskrieg gut und befürworten die Bombardierung von unschuldigen Zivilisten durch die NATO.

“_Deshalb warnen unsere Ärzte, das Medikament nicht an solche Leute zu verschreiben, welche bereits die Eigenschaft haben, selbstinszenierte Terrorangriffe durchzuführen, um sie dann imaginären arabischen Terroristen in die Schuhe zu schieben,_“ sagte Dr. Mengele.

Ausserdem wurde betont, wenn man die Pille den Klimaerwärmungsfanatikern gibt, dann kann es zu unkontrollierten Wahnvorstellungen kommen, die Welt würde bald untergehen und sie müssten sich für ihre Ursünde des Ausatmen von CO2 selbst umbringen.

Trotz dieser Bedenken über mögliche Nebeneffekte, will die Europäische Union 15 Milliarden Euro in das was sie selber als grösste psychohygienische Kampagne zur geistigen Heilung der Bevölkerung die es je gegeben hat investieren. 

“_Wir reden hier über gezielte präventive Massnahmen,_” sagte der Sprecher der EU-Organisation für mentale Hygiene und korrektem Denken. "_Das Wahrheitssuchersyndrom ist ansteckend und fängt zu Hause an. Stellt dein Kind Fragen? Liest es alternative Medien und schaut sich Videos auf Youtube an? Ist dein Kind durch die TV-Programme wie MTV gelangweilt und surft stattdessen im Internet und sucht unzensierte Informationen über 9/11, dem Klimawandel, dem Finanzsystem oder generell über was wirklich in der Welt passiert? Wenn ja, dann muss dein Kind sofort mit Realozap behandelt werden, bevor das Gehirn die Chance bekommt, die gefährlichen Eigenschaften des kritischen Denken zu entwickeln._“

Zum Entzücken der Aktionäre von Neorocontrol, hat die Vereinigung der Psychiater und Direktoren von Psychiatrien der gesamten Europäischen Union, die Entwicklung und den Einsatz von Realozap in ihrer täglichen Behandlung von Skeptikern der offiziellen Geschichte gut geheissen.

„_Wir werden oft mit der Situation konfrontiert, dass die Polizei und andere Sicherheitsorgane uns um Hilfe bitten, wenn sie mit intelligenten Menschen zu tun haben, welche die offizielle Version von Ereignissen in Frage stellen,_“ sagte Professor Dr. Dr. Mabuse der grössten forensisch-psychiatrischen Klinik in Deutschland. „_Wir sollen dabei helfen, eine Gesellschaft von normalen, gut angepassten Menschen zu schaffen, die kritiklos die Medien konsumieren, der Regierung vertrauen, ohne zu murren ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, Steuern zahlen und keine Fragen stellen._“

"_Die Obrigkeit kann mit ihrer Meinungsmanipulation die Menschen mittlerweile nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad kontrollieren,_“ sagt der PR-Spezialist Alfred Bernays, ein naher Verwandter von Edward Bernays, dem Erfinder der Propaganda. „_Man kann noch so viel Desinformation über die Massenmedien verbreiten und die Leute für dumm verkaufen, aber mit der Nutzung des Internet und damit verbundenen Aufbrechen des Meinungsmonopols, wird die Gefahr immer grösser, dass mehr und mehr Leute sich selber informieren und darauf bestehen unangenehme Fragen zu stellen, auch wenn man ihnen mit Existenzvernichtung und Einkerkerung droht. Der einzige Weg mit dieser fürchterlichen Seuche umzugehen und die Ausbreitung der Wahrheit zu verhindern, ist in dem man sie mit Realozap behandelt,_“ sagt Bernays.

Ein Sprecher der EU sagte: "_Diese Wunderpille kommt wie gerufen, in einer Zeit wo immer mehr Menschen aufwachen und feststellen, was wir ihnen erzählen stimmt einfach nicht. Das muss unter allen Umständen verhindert werden._"

Deshalb, für alle die keine Skrupel haben empfehle ich, am Montag sofort sein ganzes Geld in die Aktien der Firma Neorocontrol zu investieren, die gehen ab wie eine Rakete und man kann dann mit gutem Gewissen die Profite auf Kosten seiner Mitmenschen einsacken und das Luxusleben des Materialismus in Monte Carlo geniessen ... bis alle Papierwerte sich in Luft auflösen und die Realität ihres verlogenen Lebens sie dann doch einholt.

Anmerkung: Für die, die es bis hier her nicht gecheckt haben und Realozap nehmen, es handelt sich um eine Satire und soll zum kritischen Denken anregen.



*Meinung der Bevölkerung zu der Christenfeindlichkeit der "Rebellen" :*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ln3UIefx0bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Uno liegen Beweise für Giftgas-Einsatz durch syrische Opposition vor*


* "Bildmaterial von Chemieangriff in Syrien ist eine Fälschung"- sagt die Oberin des Klosters Sankt Jakob in Qara.*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tGlk_Imp24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Schaum vor dem Mund - Deutsche Medien zum Syrienkrieg
*

Süd-Deutsche hat übrigens den Kriegshetz Kommentator gewechselt  (Quelle Heise)

CIA liefert Waffen an syrische "Rebellen" 
diesmal überraschend ganz offen


 
*I'm doing my part **

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-sdO6pwVHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





an welche Terror Gruppierungen auf dieser Welt hat CIA eigentlich noch keine Waffen ausgeliefert ?
Na obwohl eigenes Schoßhündchen soll das beste Futter bekommen. Ist ja alles für die "nationale Sicherheit"


----------



## Empath (18. September 2013)

Was NTV für lüstige Studien in Syrien macht 

Rebellen sind häufig Islamisten

während USA trotz Absprachen weiter Waffen liefern

und daraufhin Rebellen“ drohen der UNO – Wir werden US-Waffen

*Türkei provoziert Syrien mit Helikopter-Abschuss

**Roßtäuscher Kerry zieht Lawrow über den Tisch*


----------



## Supeq (18. September 2013)

Aktuelle Schlagzeile aus dem Spiegel: "Uno-Chef drängt auf scharfe Resolution"

Da fragt man sich doch, warum nehmen die nicht einfach Full-HD


----------



## Empath (23. September 2013)

> Ankara/Damaskus - Die Türkei hat nach eigenen Angaben einen syrischen  Armee-Hubschrauber abgeschossen, der in ihren Luftraum eingedrungen  war. Der syrische MI-17-Helikopter sei am Nachmittag zwei Kilometer von  der Grenze entfernt über türkischem Staatsgebiet geortet worden, sagte  Vize-Regierungschef Bülent Arinc am Montag vor Journalisten. Die  Besatzung habe nicht auf Warnungen der türkischen Luftabwehr reagiert,  weshalb der Hubschrauber von Kampfflugzeugen abgeschossen worden sei.  Von Raketen getroffen sei die Maschine auf syrischem Staatsgebiet  niedergegangen.
> *Syrien: "Voreilige Reaktion"*
> 
> Nach dem Abschuss eines syrischen Militärhubschraubers durch  türkische Kampfjets hat die syrische Armee Vorwürfe gegen Ankara  erhoben. Die "voreilige Reaktion" beweise, dass es der Regierung von  Ministerpräsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan um eine Eskalation der Lage im  Grenzgebiet gehe, zitierte die staatliche Nachrichtenagentur Sana am  Dienstag aus einer Mitteilung des syrischen Generalstabs. Der  Hubschrauber sei bei einem Aufklärungsflug versehentlich für kurze Zeit  in den türkischen Luftraum geraten und sofort zurückbeordert worden. Die  türkischen Jets hätten den Helikopter "auf syrischem Territorium"  abgeschossen.


*Die zwei Piloten des von einem türkischen Jetzs abgeschossenen  Hubschraubers haben wohl zunächst überlebt in dem sie mit Fallschirmen  absprangen. Sie landeten auf syrischen Gebiet und fielen jedoch dann in  die Hände von Rebellen. Diese köpften dann unter den Rufen „Allahu  Akbar“ die Soldaten.*

Die "Freie Syrische Armee" braucht jetzt bessere Waffen aus Amiland, damit die noch freier und demokratischer sein kann.
Und wehe einer handelt gegen wirtschaftliche und politische Interessen der USA. Die Al-Quaida wird einem auf den hals gehetzt und Chemie-Waffen Keule funktioniert jetzt am besten bei den West-Gemütern.

*Al-Nabek, nun eine öffentliche Hinrichtungsstätte der FSA-Terror-Milizen*

*Al-Nabek, nun eine öffentliche Hinrichtungsstätte der FSA-Terror-Milizen Teil 2*


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2013)

Also so ein Bild muss man doch nun wirklich nicht in einem Forum posten, zu dem zu jeder Zeit auch Minderjährige Zugriff haben 

@OT: Was meinst du mit "Die Freie Syrische Armee"? 
Das ist keine Einheit, die setzt sich aus unzähligen "Splitterarmeen" zusammen. Deswegen kann man die auch unmöglich alle über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Die "Freie Syrische Armee" braucht jetzt bessere Waffen aus Amiland, damit die noch freier und demokratischer sein kann.


 
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass es in Syrien um Demokratie geht.


----------



## Monsjo (24. September 2013)

Man sollte einfach an keine syrische Partei Waffen liefern, dann können die sich nach einer Weile nur mit dem Gewehrschäften verprügeln.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Das musst du dann den Russen und den Iranern sagen denn die schicken weiterhin Waffen an Assad.
Und die Hamas schickt weiterhin Kämpfer.


Klingt vielleicht zynisch aber ich würde einfach mal abwarten wer gewinnt.


----------



## Empath (24. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass es in Syrien um Demokratie geht.


das war ja auch ironisch gemeint.
die Islamisten (Mehrheit der Aufständischen) wollen einen Sharia Gottes-Staat. Was den Amis sehr passt, weil Die sich sehr einfach kontrollieren lassen.
die ursprunglichen Aufständischen sind Sunniten und wollten ebenfalls einen Gottes-Staat. Quasi Religion und Staat in Einem.
Assad ist aber Alawit. Es ist zwar auch islamischer Glaube, aber was andere Glauben (auch christliche und judische) auch erlaubt und klar Religion vom Staat trennt.
Das passt den Amis gar nicht. Erst recht nicht wenn Syrien auf der Seite von Iran steht, der nach Amis Peitsche schon längst nicht mehr tanzen möchte.
Politisch hat sich zwar Assad an die Macht selbst mit Hilfe der Freunde und Famile verholfen, aber in welchem Land ist es nicht der Fall ?!!
Außerdem war die Mehrheit mit seiner Politik zufrieden.

zum Thema Iran :


Spoiler



*US-Präsident Obama drohte in einem  Interview erneut mit einem Überfall auf den Iran. Als Begründung nannte  er das iranische Atomprogramm. Iranische Experten haben offiziell die  erste Anlage des Atomkraftwerks in Bushehr von Russland übernommen.*

 Der Iran hat offiziell über die erste Anlage des Kernkraftwerks in Bushehr übernommen.  Zuvor stand das Kraftwerk unter Kontrolle russischer Experten, mit  deren Hilfe es im Jahr 2011 ans Netz ging. Geplant war der Bau der  Anlage bereits in den 1970er Jahren.
 US-Präsident und Friedensnobelpreisträger Barack Obama hatte vergangene Woche vor dem Hintergrund des Atomprogramms wieder mit Krieg gegen den Iran gedroht. ”Ich  denke die Iraner verstehen, dass die Atomfrage ein weit größeres  Problem für uns darstellt, als die Bedrohung gegen Israel durch  chemische Waffen … Ein nuklear ausgerüsteter Iran ist für uns von viel  tiefgreifenderem Interesse”, sagte Obama  in einem Interview mit ABC. ”Mein Verdacht ist, dass die Iraner  glauben, dass nur weil wir Syrien nicht angegriffen haben, wir auch den  Iran nicht angreifen würden.” Dennoch hoffe er auf eine diplomatische  Lösung in dem Konflikt.
​       Am 1. Juli 1968 unterzeichnete der Iran den Atomwaffensperrvertrag  und hat somit das Recht, Atomenergie zu friedlichen Zwecken zu nutzen.  Irans Präsident Hassan Rouhani hat wie dessen Amtsvorgänger Mahmoud  Ahmadinejad mehrfach beteuert, dass die Islamische Republik keine  Kernwaffen herstellt.
 Anfangs wurde das iranische Atomprogramm von den USA nicht nur  unterstützt, sondern sogar angetrieben. 1959 war der Universität Teheran  von US-Präsident Dwight D. Eisenhower ein Forschungsreaktor geschenkt  worden. 1967 lieferten die USA einen weiteren Forschungsreaktor, welcher  im Tehran Nuclear Research Center (TNRC) in Betrieb genommen wurde.
 Seit dem Sturz des von den USA ins Amt gehobenen Diktators Mohammad  Reza Pahlavi im Jahr 1979 stemmt sich das Weiße Haus mittels Sanktionen  und Gewaltandrohungen gegen das von ihnen selbst angestoßene  Atomprogramm Irans.






Threshold schrieb:


> Das musst du dann den Russen und den Iranern sagen denn die schicken weiterhin Waffen an Assad.
> Und die Hamas schickt weiterhin Kämpfer.



Die Russen schicken keine Waffen, wie CIA es an ihre Al-Qaida Schoßhunde jetzt tut (wie in Albanien, Jemen, Serbien, Lybien usw, usw) 
Sondern Anti-Schiffs (die jedem Flugzeug Träger und Zerstörer gefährlich sein können mit dem richtigen Umgang)
und Anti-Luft S300 Abwehrvorrichtungen, die übrigens auch mobil sind und auch hochfliegende Tarnbomber anvisieren könenn, bevor die Ihre Last abwerfen.
Außerdem Tomahawks auch abschiessen können. Ist zwar verschwenderisch aber effektiv.

Also bitte kein Mist  erzählen, auch wenn unsere Propaganda Medien den schwarzen Peter aus Gewohnheit den Russen unterstellen und Obama, den ultimativen Friedensnobelpreisträger als Scheinheiligen. (der jeden Tag mehr Menschen töten lässt, als in China geboren werden) 
USA brauchen den Krieg, weil deren Wirtschaft auf Krieg aufgebaut ist. Und erst recht wenn die Ende des Monats offiziell pleite sind (zum dritten Mal) und Republikaner verhindern wollen, dass die Schuldengrenze nochmals erhöht wird.
Dass Merkel den Arschkriecher spielen muss, ist klar. Immerhin ist Deutschland offiziell und auch vertragstechnisch ein Besetzungsland


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Ich habe eher den Eindruck dass du den Propaganda Medien unterliegst.


----------



## Empath (24. September 2013)

Da du auch nicht dumm stärbän willst :


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Das sind aber gewagte Thesen.


----------



## Empath (24. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind aber gewagte Thesen.


 Da du es nicht mal lesen wolltest, erinnert mich's an das :


Spoiler



"Die drei Affen verdeutlichen die alte Redewendung „ nichts sehen,  nichts sagen, nichts hören“, die in der heutigen Umgangssprache als  Umschreibung für völlig passive, meinungslose und desinteressierte  Menschen steht. Als bildhafte Darstellung der Redewendung wurden die  drei Affen gewählt.
Im shintoistisch- buddhistischen Glauben bedeuten die drei Affen
nichts Böses hören nichts Böses sehen nichts Böses sprechen
Oder positiv formuliert: Nur betrachten, was gut ist, nur hören, was gut ist, nur sprechen, was gut ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Da du es nicht mal lesen wolltest, erinnert mich's an das :



Ich habe es gelesen und deshalb sagte ich dass das sehr gewagte Thesen sind.


----------



## Empath (30. September 2013)

*8 GRÜNDE, WARUM ES NIE EIN BÜRGERKRIEG WAR*

_1. Es ist kein syrischer Krieg_ 
Stephen Hadley, Nationaler Sicherheitsberater unter Präsident Bush bringt es auf den Punkt, wenn er schreibt:  Um Iran zu stoppen, muss Obama Assad in die Schranken weisen. Und er  fährt fort: Das Ziel (eines Angriffs der USA) ist, das syrische System  aufzubrechen. Die Alternative zu einem solchen Militärischen Angriff  wäre andauerndes Chaos oder ein Sieg Assads oder ein Sieg Al-Quaedas.  All das würde die US-Interessen bedrohen.
 Das gleiche hat die Sicherheitsberaterin von Präsident Obama, Susan Rice,  am 09.09. betont: Ohne militärisches Vorgehen gegen Syrien würden die  Regierungen des Iran und von Nordkorea sich bestärkt fühlen. Und worum  es in diesem Krieg geht, machen die Herausgeber der Washington Post  am 10.09. erneut deutlich: Ein Andauern des Regimes wäre ein Desaster für Syrien – und für die US-Interessen im Nahen Osten
 Es geht in diesem Krieg um die Interessen der USA und der Diktatoren vom Golf, nicht die der Syrer.

_2. Brutalisierung von außen_
 Im März 2012 berichtete der Spiegel  vom "Schlächter von Baba Amr" in Homs: ...es gibt ein Standgericht -  und eine Brigade von Henkern. Einer davon ist Hussein, er schneidet  gefangenen Soldaten des Regimes die Kehle durch. Eine Revolution, die  wegen der Grausamkeiten des Regimes ihre Unschuld verlor? Keineswegs –  die Aktionen dieser Schlächter begannen schon im Sommer 2011. Alawiten  wurden umgebracht von Schlächtern, die in unseren Medien als  Freiheitskämpfer bezeichnet wurden.
 Religiöse Verfolgung könnte den Beginn  eines Bürgerkriegs konstituieren. Doch ohne die politische und mediale  Unterstützung der Extremisten von außen und die Lieferung von Waffen  hätten die Schlächter von Baba Amr niemals ihre Verbrechen in diesem  Umfang begehen können.

_3. Der Westen versucht, die syrische Gesellschaft zu spalten_
 Vom ersten Tag an wurde vom Ausland eine  Kampagne für den Regime-Change geführt und für eine Regierung der  Moslembrüder. Die Interessen der Syrer (siehe oben) spielten nie eine  Rolle. Es wurde eine Kontaktsperre gegenüber der Regierung verhängt- und  sogar gegenüber der Opposition, die sich nicht bedingungslos den  Interessen der USA unterwarf. Alle westlichen Regierungen begegnen den  Syrern einzig unter dem Aspekt, ob sie für oder gegen das Regime  sind. "Ist jemand aber nicht gegen das Regime, reden sie nicht einmal  mit ihm... All diese 'Unterstützung' der westlichen Regierungen führt zu  einer weiteren Spaltung der syrischen Gesellschaft" –sagt Louay Hussein  im Interview mit Karin Leukefeld.

_4. Golfstaaten als treibende Kräfte_
 Neben den USA und der Türkei sind es vor  allem die Diktatoren der Golfstaaten, die Syrien zerstören wollen. Der  amerikanische Außenminister Kerry beschreibt es folgendermaßen:  "Was die arabischen Staaten betrifft und ob sie bereit sind, den Krieg  zu bezahlen: Ja, das sind sie. Das Angebot liegt auf dem Tisch...Wenn  wir den Krieg führen wie in anderen Fällen zuvor, wollen sie die Kosten  tragen. Das zeigt, wie sehr sie dazu entschlossen sind."
 Regime-Change um jeden Preis. Und die US-Streitkräfte als Söldnertruppe der Golfdiktatoren...

_5. Militarisierung von außen_
 Wir reden hier nicht von  Waffenlieferungen, Training, Kommunikation, Geld, Information,  Rückzugsräumen und allem, was den Angriff auf Syrien fördert. Das alles  ist weithin bekannt.
 Wir sprechen hier davon, dass bei vielen  Gelegenheiten NATO und Golfstaaten gezielt jeden Versuch untergraben  haben, zu einer Verhandlungslösung zu kommen. Wir wollen einige  Beispiele benennen.
 Im Sommer 2011 gab es große *Demonstrationen gegen die Regierung in Hama*.  Es kam zu Straßensperren, Angriffen mit Molotowcocktails u.a. Der neu  ernannte Gouverneur von Hama (er wurde vor kurzem ermordet) führte  schwierige und komplizierte Verhandlungen mit allen Beteiligten um zu  einer friedlichen Beilegung der Konflikte zu kommen. Und genau das wurde  vom amerikanischen Botschafter gestört, der zu Verhandlungen mit den  Moslembrüdern nach Hama gereist war. 
Stärkung der Extremisten war die Folge.
*Beobachtermission der Arabischen Liga*:  "Die Mission hat dazu beigetragen, dass die Zahl der Toten deutlich  zurückgegangen ist. Die Mission konnte auch feststellen, dass sehr viele  Gefangene in der Zwischenzeit freigelassen worden sind… und dass das,  was von den westlichen Medien immer wieder hervorgehoben wird, dass  einzig und allein eine repressive Herrschaft der Alawiten friedliche  Demonstranten niederschießt überhaupt nicht stimmt..."(Günther Meyer,  Leiter des Zentrums für Forschung zur Arabischen Welt der Universität  Mainz)
 Die Folge: Katar zog seine Beobachter  einseitig zurück und brachte die Mission damit zum Scheitern. Ausweitung  des Blutvergießens war die Folge.
*Beobachtermission der UN*:  "Der Westen" sprach viel davon, den 6-Punkte-Plan von Kofi Annan und  einen Waffenstillstand in Syrien zu unterstützen. Aber genau zu der  Zeit, als UN-Beobachter in Syrien eintrafen um zu einem Waffenstillstand  beizutragen, verstärkten die USA und die Golfstaaten ihre  Waffenlieferungen an die Aufständischen.
 "Syrische Rebellen, die das  Regime von Präsident Assad bekämpfen, haben in den vergangenen Wochen  deutlich mehr und bessere Waffen erhalten. Das ist das Ergebnis von  Anstrengungen, für die Golfstaaten bezahlen und die von den USA  koordiniert werden" berichtet die Washington Post.
 Die verstärkten Waffenlieferungen führten zu weiteren Kämpfen, in denen schließlich die UN-Beobachter vertrieben wurden.
*Genf I*: Die sogenannte  Friedenskonferenz Genf I und die Übereinkunft, die darin zwischen  Russland und den USA getroffen wurde (Übergangsregierung unter  Einschluss der jetzigen Regierung und von Präsident Assad) erfolgte  überhaupt nur, weil die USA den Angriff auf die syrische Regierung und  den "Vulkan Damaskus", den Angriff auf Damaskus und Aleppo bereits  vorbereitet hatten. Dieser Angriff erfolgte gerade mal 2 Wochen nach dem  Ende der Konferenz
 Die USA erwarteten in diesem Angriff den Sturz Assads und eine Übergangsregierung der siegreichen Moslembrüder.
*Die Friedenskonferenz Genf II*  und die offene Drohung der USA, Syrien militärisch anzugreifen  (vorübergehend verschoben?), ist nur das aktuellste Beispiel. Es ist  eine Politik, die versucht, jede Verhandlungslösung mit der jetzigen  Regierung auszuschließen.
 Ohne diese von außen erzwungene Politik  des Regime-Change um jeden Preis wäre es schon längst zu einer  Verhandlungslösung gekommen.

_6. Flugverbotszone_
 Schon vor fast zwei Jahren wollten NATO  und Golfstaaten direkt militärisch in Syrien eingreifen. Wäre das  geschehen, würde heute niemand von einem Bürgerkrieg sprechen - oder  vielleicht gäbe es einen wirklichen Bürgerkrieg. Nachdem der Versuch,  die syrische Regierung im Bombenhagel der "Flugverbotszone" zu zerstören  am Widerstand der BRICS-Staaten und anderer gescheitert war, gab es nun  unter dem Vorwand eines angeblichen Angriffs mit Chemie-Waffen durch  die Regierung einen neuen Versuch. Auch dieser Versuch der USA, Syrien  militärisch anzugreifen, ist vorerst gescheitert. Er macht deutlich, wer  die treibenden Kräfte in dem Konflikt sind.

_7. Grenzöffnung für die Terroristen_
 Offene Grenzen, Rückzugsräume,  Ausbildungslager, Hilfe und Unterstützung jeder Art. Das bietet  Jordanien, aber vor allem die Türkei den Kräften, die gegen die syrische  Regierung kämpfen. Würden Jordanien und die Türkei ihre Grenzen für die  Angreifer schließen, wäre der Krieg in Syrien bald vorbei.

_8. Liste mit Kriegszielen_
 Wie oben bereits erwähnt: die  amerikanische Regierung hatte sich entschlossen, 7 Länder anzugreifen.  Irak, Syrien, Libanon, Libyen, Somalia, Sudan und – zum Abschluss: Iran.  Der das berichtete war General Wesley Clark im Interview mit "Democracy  Now". (Wesley Clark war u.a. Oberkommandierender der NATO-Streitkräfte  im Kosovo-Krieg. Und auch wenn es länger gedauert hat als 5 Jahre und  die Reihenfolge sich geändert hat: Staat um Staat gemäß dieser Liste  wird zerstört.
 Gerade jetzt im Fadenkreuz: Syrien.

*FAZIT*
 In Syrien herrscht kein Bürgerkrieg
 Die Definition aus Wikipedia trifft  nicht auf Syrien zu: Ein Bürgerkrieg ist ein bewaffneter Konflikt auf  dem Gebiet eines einzigen Staates zwischen mehreren inländischen  Gruppen, häufig mit Einwirkung ausländischer Mächte. Es ist keine  Einwirkung ausländischer Mächte auf einen internen Konflikt. Es ist kein  Krieg, der von innen kommt und von außen lediglich unterstützt wird,  sondern ein Krieg, der ohne die Unterstützung von außen überhaupt nie  entstanden wäre. Ein Krieg zur weiteren Umgestaltung des Nahen Ostens.
 Und wer sich für die Situation in Syrien  interessiert hat, wusste spätestens im Sommer 2011, dass es genau  darauf hinauslaufen würde: ein Angriff der USA und ihrer Verbündeten mit  dem Ziel Regime-Change.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2013)

Umm - auch Gruppierungen, die massive Unterstützung von außen erhalten, kämpfen immer noch selber (und für ihre eigenen Ziele - was europäische Politiker wohl nie kapieren und amerikanische nie zugeben werden). Und das Politik und Medien die Darstellung des Konfliktes im Ausland einseitig interpretieren, ändert schon mal gar nichts an der Situation vor Ort.
=> Bürgerkrieg.
Bislang kann man nicht einmal von einem klaren Stellvertreterkrieg sprechen, da es zuviele lokale, eigenständig agierende Gruppierungen gibt.


----------



## copland (8. Oktober 2013)

Inzwischen handelt sich das da nur noch um ihren beschissenen Glaubenskrieg. Wie immer NUR im Islam.
Das hatten die Christen vor über 200 Jahren schon hinter sich gelassen.
Ob die das jemals schaffen den Glauben von Staat und Regierung zu trennen, bezweifle ich. Soviel Hirn haben die nicht.
Und wer das hier wieder Mal als Beleidigung auffasst, sollte sich Denen einfach nur anschließen. Wie der Vogel, weiß den Vornamen gerade nicht, zu Islam Konvertierte.

Nur mal noch nebenbei.
Ich lasse jeden seinen Glauben, kein Problem. Aber nicht wenn das alles politisch wird und derart ausartet, wie der Glaube gehandhabt wird und wie er hier in Europa von diesen Gruppierungen durchgesetzt wird. Erinnere da nur an Scharia und diesen, naja, ich lasse es jetzt.
Wenn einer denkt, vorallem von Threadersteller oder Mods hier, dass ich abschweife, weit gefehlt. Denn es ist ein Glaubenskrieg geworden, auch wenn vorher nur bedingt einer war.


----------



## Empath (8. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2013)

copland schrieb:


> Inzwischen handelt sich das da nur noch um ihren beschissenen Glaubenskrieg. Wie immer NUR im Islam.
> Das hatten die Christen vor über 200 Jahren schon hinter sich gelassen.
> Ob die das jemals schaffen den Glauben von Staat und Regierung zu trennen, bezweifle ich. Soviel Hirn haben die nicht.
> Und wer das hier wieder Mal als Beleidigung auffasst, sollte sich Denen einfach nur anschließen. Wie der Vogel, weiß den Vornamen gerade nicht, zu Islam Konvertierte.
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass du abschweifst (es sei denn, du walzt das ganze weiter in Richtung platter Anti-Islam-Flame aus), aber ich glaube, dass du Null Ahnung hast.
Oder erklärst du uns noch, wie eine Religion "Islam" zum Krieg zwischen min. 5 islamischen Großfraktionen führen kann? (Kurden, Regime, Islamisten, restliche Rebellen, Hisbollah. Wobei man insbesondere die Islamisten noch ein halbes bis ein ganzes Dutzend eigenständige Gruppierungen auffächern kann, genauso wie die Opposition.)
Es ist ein stinknormaler Bürgerkrieg um Macht. Das einige der zahlreichen Fraktionen den einen oder Gottesstaat anstreben, macht die Sache nicht zum Glaubenskrieg und hat sehr wenig mit einer spezifischen Religion zu tun, aber sehr viel mit diese Organisationen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Oktober 2013)

copland schrieb:


> Inzwischen handelt sich das da nur noch um ihren beschissenen Glaubenskrieg. Wie immer NUR im Islam.
> Das hatten die Christen vor über 200 Jahren schon hinter sich gelassen.
> Ob die das jemals schaffen den Glauben von Staat und Regierung zu trennen, bezweifle ich. Soviel Hirn haben die nicht.
> Und wer das hier wieder Mal als Beleidigung auffasst, sollte sich Denen einfach nur anschließen. Wie der Vogel, weiß den Vornamen gerade nicht, zu Islam Konvertierte.
> ...


 
Also spielen welt-/geopolitische Interessen von Russland und USA sowie deren Assoziierten keine Rolle? (kleiner Tipp: es geht dort hauptsächlich darum)
Wer sind die denn auch, nur ein paar Staaten die sowieso nichts zu melden haben (v.a. nicht im Krisengebiet Nahost), oder? (weiterer kleiner Tipp: die haben einiges dazu beigetragen, dass der nahe Osten überhaupt zum Krisengebiet wurde)
Um jetzt keine OT-Diskussion zu starten werde ich nicht auf deine Behauptung (zumindest suggeriert dies dein Post) "Säkularismus = besser als alles andere" eingehen.
PS: Wenn der Islam in diesem Krieg überhaupt eine Rolle spielt, dann ist es die, dass der Islam missbraucht wird um Rekruten anzuwerben. (also nichts Neues)


----------



## Empath (9. Oktober 2013)

das stimmt teilweise.
Angefangen hatte es schon in den späten 70er in Afganistan, wo damals die UDSSR Afganistan zivilisieren wollte (Kommunismus ist immer noch besser als Sharia-Gottes-Staat  und UDDSR war berüchtigt dafür in den -stan Ländern Schulen und Unis zu bauen)
wo CIA für 2 Milliarden schicke Luft- und Panzerabwehrraketen an die Taliban geliefert hat und entsprechend ausgeblidet.
UDSSR Aufklärung hat natürlich nicht gecheckt, dass sie die Wilden immer mehr über moderne Abwehrmassnahmen verfügen und die Hubschrauber/Flugzeuge nicht mal mit billigen Flares ausstaten lassen.
Soldaten hatten mit Nachschub zu kämpfen und Panzer waren ebenfalls ohne aktive Panzerung und mit unerfahrenen Soldaten in Gebirgspässen ein leichtes Ziel.

Jetzt werden die Taliban einfach wie Wild herumgetrieben, wo es den Amerikanern gerade passt um Konflikte zu provozieren oder aufrecht zu halten. Und die checken es nicht mal


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds nett wie schnell man von "wir haben keine C-Waffen" auf "wir sind bereit die C-Waffen zu vernichten" umschwenken kann


----------



## Empath (9. Oktober 2013)

Die haben ja nie behauptet, dass sie keine C-Waffen besitzten (wurden dazu noch aus Deutschland geliefert  )
Lawrow hat aber dank seine guten Diplomathie Kenntnisse mit Kerry zusammen ausgehandelt, dass von beiden Seiten eingesammelt wird.
Und jetzt die spannende Frage - Woher haben es unsere wilden Alakbars die entsprechenden Waffen, bzw. die Abschussvorrichtungen dazu.
Die haben es ja neulich auf Druck der Außenpolitik doch zugeben müssen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Oktober 2013)

deutschland hat vor jahren chemiekalien geliefert, die aber nicht für chemiewaffen gedacht waren. kla kann man daraus welche herstellen, aber das ist chemie, stoffe können halt vielseitig benutzt gebunden aktiviert werd


----------



## jamie (9. Oktober 2013)

Aber an ein Land, dass die Chemiewaffen-Konvention nicht unterzeichnet hat Chmiekalien zu liefern, die für die Herstellung von Waffen genutzt werden, ist mehr als nur naiv und mehr als nur fahrlässig.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Solange die Chemiewaffenindustrie genug Geld verdienen kann werden solche Überlegungen ausgeblendet.
Es muss nur genug Geld fließen dann hat jede Bundesregierung einem Export zugestimmt.


----------



## jamie (9. Oktober 2013)

Sieht man ja auch bei den Waffenexporten...


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie Rüstungsindustrie hat eine Menge EInfluss und die besten Lobbyisten.
Nicht nur in Deutschland, auch in den USA und Russland.

Die US Rüstungsindustrie muss dem amerikanischen Volk immer irgendeinen "Feind" präsentieren damit ein US Präsident nicht plötzlich auf die Idee kommt und die Rüstungsausgaben kürzt weil er keine Kriege mehr führen will sondern erst mal die US Infrastruktur und das US Bildungssystem auf Vordermann bringen will. 
Das ist ja nicht zu verantworten dass Amerikaner plötzlich auf besseren Straßen zur besseren Bildung kommen und die Wirtschafts-, Innen- und Außenpolitik ihrer Führungsriege in Frage stellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> das stimmt teilweise.
> Angefangen hatte es schon in den späten 70er in Afganistan, wo damals die UDSSR Afganistan zivilisieren wollte (Kommunismus ist immer noch besser als Sharia-Gottes-Staat  und UDDSR war berüchtigt dafür in den -stan Ländern Schulen und Unis zu bauen)
> wo CIA für 2 Milliarden schicke Luft- und Panzerabwehrraketen an die Taliban geliefert hat und entsprechend ausgeblidet.
> UDSSR Aufklärung hat natürlich nicht gecheckt, dass sie die Wilden immer mehr über moderne Abwehrmassnahmen verfügen und die Hubschrauber/Flugzeuge nicht mal mit billigen Flares ausstaten lassen.
> ...



Afghanistan und die Taliban haben rein gar nichts mit Syrien zu tun. Afghanistan war nach Ende der englischen Kolonialisierung (die auch schon eher von "eingeschränkte Kontrolle haben" denn "zivilisieren" geprägt war) auf dem Weg in Richtung Demokratie und in den letzten Wahlen lagen halt die Kommunisten vorn. Deren Änderungen passten den Tradionalisten überhaupt nicht und die entstehenden Kämpfe (weil die Regierung weiterhin keine Kontrolle über die Stammesführer hatte) waren für die UdSSR ein willkommener Anlass, den Geistesbrüdern "beizustehen" - und für die USA ein willkommener Anlass, in einen weiteren Stellvertreterkrieg einzusteigen. Islamismus und Sharia spielten, sieht man eben von der Tradition der Gegend ab, afaik noch gar keine Rolle. Das kam erst im Zuge des Krieges und vor allem danach, als die islamistische Mudjahedin-Fraktionen und insbesondere die Taliban die militärische Vormachtsstellung übernahmen.

Syrien dagegen hat weder kulturell noch ethnisch einen Bezug zu Afghanistan, geographisch schon gar nicht, und die geopolitische Bedeutung resultiert allein aus der Europa/NATO-nahen Lage bei zeitgleicher politischer Nähe zum Iran und Konflikt mit Israel. (wobei es zufällig wieder darum geht, dass die USA es toll finden, wenn Islamisten einen Gottesstaat auf den Ruinen einer Gesellschaft errichten, die in diesem Fall zwar nur formell demokratisch war, aber wenigstens einen Hauch von Sekularisierung zeigt, sich in Richtung Westen orientierte und die Grundrechte für wenigstens einen Teil der Bevölkerung (der, der die Klappe gehalten hat), gewährleistete.




MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich finds nett wie schnell man von "wir haben keine C-Waffen" auf "wir sind bereit die C-Waffen zu vernichten" umschwenken kann


 
Syrien hat nie abgestritten, C-Waffen zu besitzen, hat nie den C-Waffen-Sperrvertrag unterzeichnet (weswegen ich mich weiterhin frage, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage die UN eigentlich aktiv wird)und im Gegenteil C-Waffen offiziell als Bestandteil der Abschreckung gegenüber der hochgerüsteten Atommacht Israel geführt.


----------



## Empath (9. Oktober 2013)

Staatlich bezahlter Urlaub in Zeiten  wachsender US-Staatsverschuldung spricht für eine strategische Täuschung  seitens der USA. Weltweit verdeutlichen sie gemäß eines angeblichen  Shutdowns, daß sämtliche globale Strukturen abhängig vom  Weltwährungsstatus Dollar: Stützt, finanziert weiterhin brav „Law and  Order by USA“, ansonsten droht große Gefahr für westliche Bürger. 



Merkwürdigerweise  trat die Haushaltsdebatte ein, nachdem Angriffspläne auf Syrien bis  dato stagnieren. Ein Blitzkrieg gegen Syrien wurde zuvor wohl unlängst  einkalkuliert, um horrende Schuldensummen abzubauen. Jetzt erfolgt ganz  einfach Täuschung gemäß Sunzi, um vorbereitete Kriegspläne im Fall  Syrien letztendlich doch noch durchzusetzen. 

Ein   riskantes Spiel der USA: Unter dem Deckmantel einer fallenden  Weltwirtschaft wollen sie Länder wieder eingliedern, damit diese aus  Angst gehorsam weiteren Angriffskriegen zustimmen. Das Ganze innerhalb  eines 3-Stufen-Modells:


Rasanter,  weiterer Schuldenanstieg der USA bringt Börse endgültig aus dem  Gleichgewicht. Jedwede Kapitalbewegungen ruhen, reale  Wirtschaftsfaktoren erliegen verworrenen Anlegern.
Infolgedessen  spüren Länder weltweit ihre Abhängigkeit zum Dollar.  Innere Sicherheit  scheint unbezahlbar, Krawalle gedeihen, erste Supermärkte bieten  keinerlei Auswahl mehr, woraufhin ganzheitlich gesellschaftliche  Gewaltbereitschaft zunimmt.
Demzufolge rufen die USA zur  Besonnenheit auf, bieten an, Frieden herzustellen. Gleichzeitig erfolgt  natürlich ein Hinweis darauf, daß frisches Geld nötig,  selbstverständlich „nur“ vorübergehend, denn ein Krieg in Syrien  (weitere Länder folgen) schafft Arbeitplätze – hoch lebe die  Rüstungsindustrie.


----------



## Monsjo (9. Oktober 2013)

Jep, das traue ich den USA zu, die können auch so gut planen.


----------



## Empath (9. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Syrien dagegen hat weder kulturell noch ethnisch einen Bezug zu Afghanistan, geographisch schon gar nicht, und die geopolitische Bedeutung resultiert allein aus der Europa/NATO-nahen Lage bei zeitgleicher politischer Nähe zum Iran und Konflikt mit Israel. (wobei es zufällig wieder darum geht, dass die USA es toll finden, wenn Islamisten einen Gottesstaat auf den Ruinen einer Gesellschaft errichten, die in diesem Fall zwar nur formell demokratisch war, aber wenigstens einen Hauch von Sekularisierung zeigt, sich in Richtung Westen orientierte und die Grundrechte für wenigstens einen Teil der Bevölkerung (der, der die Klappe gehalten hat), gewährleistete.


 Es geht ja nicht um Afganistan sondern um die gleichen Söldnergruppen, die jetzt in Syrien, wie in Lybien agieren. Wie du schon sagtest im Sinne der USA.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise  trat die Haushaltsdebatte ein, nachdem Angriffspläne auf Syrien bis  dato stagnieren. Ein Blitzkrieg gegen Syrien wurde zuvor wohl unlängst  einkalkuliert, um horrende Schuldensummen abzubauen. Jetzt erfolgt ganz  einfach Täuschung gemäß Sunzi, um vorbereitete Kriegspläne im Fall  Syrien letztendlich doch noch durchzusetzen.


 
Die US Haushaltsdebatte wird doch seit Jahrzehnten geführt. Seit Reagan die Staatsschulden ins Astronomische getrieben hat.
Dass Obama sich jetzt öffentlich präsent damit herumschlagen muss liegt daran dass die Republikaner ohne Ende Mauern. Früher hat die Opposition der Erhöhung der Schuldengrenze ohne Murren zugestimmt -- ich weiß nicht wie oft Bush die Schuldengrenze nach oben verschoben hat. Aber sicher mehrere Male und die Demokraten haben immer zugestimmt -- aber Obama versuchen die Republikaner bei jeder Gelegenheit einen Reinzuwürgen. Ganz gleich mit welchen Mitteln oder wer darunter zu leiden hat.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Oktober 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich finds nett wie schnell man von "wir haben keine C-Waffen" auf "wir sind bereit die C-Waffen zu vernichten" umschwenken kann



Wurde doch niemals behauptet und es war offiziell und allen bewusst das sie welche besitzen


----------



## Empath (9. Oktober 2013)

*Threshold* das errinert mich an das Bild hier 
sorry für Doppelpost



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Assad hat sich tatsächlich von unseren Schmierblättern *interviewen* lassen


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie oft hast du das Bild schon gepostet? 

Bei Clinton fehlt noch Somalia. 
Und dass er sich im Kosovo engagiert hat finde ich jetzt i.O. 
Die Europäer haben damals gar nichts gemacht und beim Genozid nur zugeguckt.


----------



## Empath (9. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt bestimmt mitgekriegt, dass im Fernsehen jetzt öfters die Spendensammelaktionen für Syrienflüchtlinge laufen.
Und ratet mal, wo das Geld tatsächlich hingeht :
*Spendengelder gehen an Kampftruppen in Syrien





**Threshold*
naja dort war ein ganz normaler Bürgerkrieg. Und zwar zwischen den beiden Glaubensvertretungen : Muslime und Orthodoxen.
Und jeder wollte den eigenen Staat. Das ist das gleiche, wenn jetzt versucht wird Israel mit Palästina zu "vereinen", weil dort ja auch ganze Zeit Genozid betrieben wird.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> [/B]*Threshold*
> naja dort war ein ganz normaler Bürgerkrieg. Und zwar zwischen den beiden Glaubensvertretungen : Muslime und Orthodoxen.
> Und jeder wollte den eigenen Staat. Das ist das gleiche, wenn jetzt versucht wird Israel mit Palästina zu "vereinen", weil dort ja auch ganze Zeit Genozid betrieben wird.


 
Ja Bürgerkrieg. Gibt es überall.
Aber ein Genozid ist nun mal eine Sache die einfach nicht geht. 
Dass die Welt in Dafur wegguckt ist beschämend.
Aber in Dafur gibt es eben nichts was für den Westen geopolitisch wichtig wäre. Und Militärisch ist da sowieso nichts zu holen. 

Aber beides gehört jetzt nicht in den Thread.


----------



## Empath (9. Oktober 2013)

Kinderscharfschütze der Islamisten in Syrien: „Ich habe 32 Menschen getötet, ich bin das gewöhnt“



> (Damaskus) Er heißt Shaaban Abdallah Hamedah und ist gerade einmal 13  Jahre alt. In der syrischen Stadt Aleppo tötete er 32 Menschen, nachdem  ihn die islamistischen Rebellen zum Scharfschützen ausgebildet hatten.  Der Junge selbst erzählte seine Erlebnisse einem arabischen  Fernsehsender. Der Internetkanal _Eretz Zen_ übersetzte das Interview ins Englische.





> Angeworben wurde Shaaban von seinem Onkel. Der 13-Jährige sagt heute: „Töten ist für mich kein Problem“.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WS5WrcvH46c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Oktober 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> das stimmt teilweise.
> Angefangen hatte es schon in den späten 70er in Afganistan, wo damals die UDSSR Afganistan zivilisieren wollte (Kommunismus ist immer noch besser als Sharia-Gottes-Staat  und UDDSR war berüchtigt dafür in den -stan Ländern Schulen und Unis zu bauen)
> wo CIA für 2 Milliarden schicke Luft- und Panzerabwehrraketen an die Taliban geliefert hat und entsprechend ausgeblidet.
> UDSSR Aufklärung hat natürlich nicht gecheckt, dass sie die Wilden immer mehr über moderne Abwehrmassnahmen verfügen und die Hubschrauber/Flugzeuge nicht mal mit billigen Flares ausstaten lassen.
> ...


 
Angefangen hatte es schon bedeutend früher, aber wird OT.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2013)

Empath schrieb:


> Staatlich bezahlter Urlaub in Zeiten  wachsender US-Staatsverschuldung spricht für eine strategische Täuschung  seitens der USA. Weltweit verdeutlichen sie gemäß eines angeblichen  Shutdowns, daß sämtliche globale Strukturen abhängig vom  Weltwährungsstatus Dollar: Stützt, finanziert weiterhin brav „Law and  Order by USA“, ansonsten droht große Gefahr für westliche Bürger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte beim Thema bleiben




Empath schrieb:


> *Threshold* das errinert mich an das Bild hier
> sorry für Doppelpost
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dir schon klar ist, dass dein Post rein gar nichts neues zu einer Diskussion beiträgt und sich zudem nur an eine einzelne Person richtet, dann entschuldige dich nicht im vorraus, sondern lass es bleiben.




Empath schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um Afganistan sondern um die gleichen Söldnergruppen, die jetzt in Syrien, wie in Lybien agieren. Wie du schon sagtest im Sinne der USA.


 
Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "Söldnertruppen" meinst, aber abseits ihrer eigenen Armee setzen die USA entweder auf angeworbene ""Sicherheitsdienste"" zur Unterstützung oder Nachsorge im Rahmen von US-Einsätzen, oder sie unterstützen einheimische Milizen. Ersteres ist hier gar nicht der Fall, denn es gibt bis auf weiteres keinen offiziellen Einsatz und letztere haben eben keinen Bezug zu Afghanistan.


----------



## Empath (31. Oktober 2013)

Die relativ friedliche Koexistenz vieler Religiöser Gemeinden, vieler Ethnien in Syrien soll zwecks Vernichtung des säkularen Staates zerstört werden. Menschen werden wie  Vieh abgeschlachtet, Schulen, Hospitäler gesprengt unwiederbringliche Denkmäler zerstört. So wird Syrien durch die Saudi-finanzierten und USraelisch-NATO-gelenkten Mörderbanden “demokratisiert” wie Irak und Afghanistan, Libyen und Mali ….. Portale , die das recherchieren und belegen,  werden wie  “Das Parteibuch” regelmäßig aus den Internet geschossen. Doch einer Gruppe rund um die Uhr recherchierender AntiKriegs-Aktivistinnen gelingt es immer wieder die Wahrheit zu verbreiten: hier sollten wir immer wieder reinschauen und “spiegeln”, die Beweise vor der Zensur sichern! Der Zweck der Zerstörung Syrien dürfte bekannt sein: es geht um die Schließung der “Fire-Ring”s um Russland und die VR China… dafür wird nach Afghanistan jetzt auch Pakistan mit Drohnen weiter so “demokratisiert” wie es USrael mit den Staaten am Rande Russlands  Asserbeidschan, Georgien , Süd-Ossetien usw…. versucht hat.

Der nächste Schritt auf dieser NATO-Agenda nach der Zerstörung Syriens ist die Isolierung und Zerstörung, die “Demokratisierung” des Iran


----------

